# The Age of Dragons. (Recruitment Thread)



## revan4559

Land, Race and Dragon Information: 

The Land of Em'Ralden:



The Land of Em'Ralden is magnificent land which is home to many great and powerful races. Among these races are the Elves, Dwarves, Humans and the Dragons. The Land itself is divided up into five great kingdoms: The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn which dominates the center of the land, the Home of the Dwarves. The Dense Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor dominates the south of Em'Ralden, the Home of the Wood Elves. To the East of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains lies the Vast plans and forests of Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(Humans). The White Cities of Az'Neldaren lie to the west surrounded by vast woods, Belonging to the High Elves who they seek to unite their distant cousins the Wood Elves and Dark Elves. To the North West of the Kel'Karadorn and to the North of the Cities of Az'Neldaren lies the icy kingdom of Narg'Aron, The Lands of the Dark Elves, Here they continually battle against the evil that swarms from the Dark Lands to the east. And finally there is the Dark Lands, a vast unexplored land continually shrouded in darkness and night, the evil that pours from this land continually batters itself against the realm of the Dark elves. In recent years a land even further north of the Land of the Dark Elves has been found, where a hardier and more brutal breed of humans have been found, these humans are much larger and heavier built than their southern cousins, these Northern Humans call their land The Frozen Wastes and a sub-group of dwarves has been found in the Volcanic lands to the east of the Kingdom of Men.


Description of each land:

The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn:


In the center of Em'Ralden is The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn, this mountain range dominates the land and its tallest peaks pierce the clouds. This mountain range is thousands of miles long and cuts off the lands of men from the Dark lands, giving men relative peace. Inside The Mountain Range of Kel'Karadorn live the dwarves who make their homes inside of the great mountains themselves and in the valleys between the mountains. The mountains of Kel'Karadorn are also home to other creatures such as the wild mountain boars which stand at twice the height of a dwarf, the Karadorn black bears which are even bigger than the wild boars. The mountains are also home to the Kel'Karadorn gryphons which the dwarves have earned the trust of, allowing them to use the gryphons as mounts to quickly send messages from dwarven hold to dwarven hold by simply flying over the mountains instead of taking the long labyrinth tunnels that link the dwarven holds together. The tallest mountain within the Kel'Karadorn mountains is Mount Karak'Kazad, the capital of the dwarven kingdom. Karak'Kazad is an grand dwarven city with magnificent statues of their previous kings and greatest warriors, along with being the trading center of the dwarven kingdom. Though there are two creatures that live within the Kel'Karadorn mountains that the dwarves fear and hate, The Gold and Bronze dragons, powerful creatures that have an ever greater love for gold for dwarves themselves and will often attack dwarven holds to steal their riches, to this date of the 2578 dwarven holds that are spread throughout the mountains only 1294 of them are held by the dwarves themselves.


The Mystical forest of Ela'Amnor:


To the south of the great mountain range of Kel'Karadorn is the forest of Ela'Amnor. The forest itself stretches for thousands upon thousands of miles in every directions until it reaches the see. Every so often within the forest are small mountain ranges where the Green dragons are said to reside. Within this forest dwells a great many strange and wonderful creatures which the wood elves have come to care for, some creatures that live within the forest are; boars, bears, giant eagles, deers, wolves, trents(walking/living trees). Of all the creatures that live within Ela'Amnor the most dangerous is the Green Dragon, large powerful creatures that are extremely territorial and have lived within the forest for thousands of years. The green dragons make their home within the few mountains, caves and swamps that are scattered about the forest. Due to their territorial nature green dragons will often attack anything new that they find within their domain, be it animals, other dragons and even the wood elves. Over time the green dragons territories have started to encroach upon the cities of the wood elves which have led to conflicts and many casualties on the elves side, so far the green dragons have burnt down 273 of the wood elves cities just because the dragons did not know that the elves had been living in their territory. The current capital of the wood elves is the city of Ela'Emalar.


Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men(European like):


Bel'angrath the Kingdom of Men lies to the south east of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. This kingdom ruled by the mortal race of men have lived here peacefully for the last five-thousand years thanks to the eastern range of the mountains which defends them from the dark lands. Bel'angrath is made up of vast open plains and thick woods. Across the land are the great cities of men which were built after their meetings with the dwarves who taught them how to work metal and stone. In the last two-thousand years the humans have started to have dealings with the Wood elves to the south and it was these elves that taught the race of men how to wield the ways of magic, but as they slowly learnt how to master this new found way of power, The Red and Blue dragons came from the north. These dragons were fleeing from some great danger in the Dark lands where they once resided and came to the lands of Bel'angrath, here they found that Humans were no match for them and started to raze villages and towns so they could have new homes to live. The humans requested aid from the Dwarves but they had problems with the dragons of the earth. The humans then asked for help from the wood elves, but they had their own problems with the dragons of the forest. It seems the humans are left to fight their loosing war against the invading dragons of the north. As the kingdom of men slowly lose their war against the blue and red dragons they are being pushed back towards their capital of Heirensburg.


The Frozen Wastes and the North Men(Viking like): 


Further north of the land of the Dark Elves lies the frozen wastes, a land completely covered in ice and snow where the days are even shorter and the nights longer. In the far reaches of the north and west of the frozen wastes is the great sea where the North Men send out their large 'dragon' ships in search of food and trade. The North Men themselves are distant cousins of the men of the south lands, the North Men have changed over the years of living in this harsh and hellish environment, they have almost become as tall as an elf and has muscled as a dwarf, making them powerful warriors and hunters. They tend to have light hair which ranges from blondes to reds, fair skin with body paint/tattoo's and dark eyes. The North Men are a hardy people because they must be as there is little food out on the tundra's and usually barely have enough for the  even colder winters. The North Men are at war the with the dark lands which is to the east of their lands but that is not what poses the most threat to them. Within the Frozen wastes lives a single species of Dragon, the Ice Dragon, also known as the Frozen Terror. This dragon is said to be a sub-species of blue and silver dragons but others think it is a species of its own as its scales are constantly coated in ice to make it perfectly hidden in the snow along with giving it more armour. Ice Dragons are ambush predators that will often wait for weeks for their prey to come within striking distant. It is said that when High Lord Modeus took some ice dragon eggs to High Hold keep that they frozen the ground they were placed on and remained coated in ice even in the warmer temperature.


The White Cities of Az'Neldaren:


To the west of the Kel'Karadorn mountains is home to the High Elves where they have built their White Cities. These cities can be seen from miles around are said to be the most beautiful things build by any race, although the dwarves disagree. The White Cities themselves are built upon the planes and on the edges of the forests of Az'Neldaren. The planes and forest themselves are also home to other races and creatures other than the High Elves such as the Gnomes and Halflings who for the last one-thousand years have been close friends and allies to the High Elves. On the planes of their great kingdom the High Elves raise and breed some of the best warhorses the world has ever seen along with hundreds and hundreds of miles of wheat and fruit fields which they export to the dwarves and human kingdom of Bel'angrath. In recent years however the peaceful land of Az'Neldaren has come under treat from creatures that were but legends within the land thousands of years ago, these are of course The White and Silver dragons who have spent the last six thousand years in hibernation due to having exhausted all of their food in the time they ruled the skies. After having awaken to find their land changes are new, lesser races there they have set out to reclaim their rightful places as the lands rulers and consume every last thing they can find. Although most of the dragons still make their lairs within the mountains they slept in for so long, many have burnt the White Cities to the ground and now make their homes in the tallest towers and keeps along with the deepest dungeons.


The Icy kingdom of Narg'Aron:


To the north of the kingdom of the High Elves, lies the ice land of Narg'Aron where the Dark Elves make their homes across the icy plains and snow capped mountains. The Dark elves migrated to this land when the race known as "The Elves" split into three groups and traveled to separate lands seeking peace. The icy kingdom of Narg'Aron is inhabited by many creatures that have evolved to shrug off the extreme cold with ease such as the giant tundra wolves, snow bears(polar bears) and the tundra mammoths. The Tundra mammoths are the primary prey for almost all of other creatures that live within this freezing land: the giant tundra wolves which are three times the size of their southern cousins, the snow bears which can take down a fully grown bull mammoth by themselves, The Dark Elves themselves who hunt them for food, and the most fearsome of the northern predators: The Black and Purple Dragons who strike from the frozen skies with precision accuracy with their deadly claws and fangs. Though easily the top of the food chain and awesome predators, the Black and Purple dragons do sometimes sack and burn the towns and cities of the Dark Elves to steal their food or eat the dark elves themselves when food is scarce on the frozen tundra's. Due to this the Dark Elves have decided to purge the dragons from their lands as every town attacked causes casualties, and the Dark Elves need all the able-bodied warriors they can to combat the evil from the Dark Lands.


The Dark Lands:


The Dark lands lie to the east of Narg'Aron and to the North of the eastern spine of the Kel'Karadorn Mountains. Due to the Mountains the humans have been cut off from the dark lands so have lived in relative peace for the last few thousand years. The Dark lands have never been explored as those who venture into it never return. The dark lands themselves are constantly shrouded in darkness and night and very little grows their. Many dark races inhabit this land such as undead, vampires, trolls, werewolves, ettins, giants, liches, warlocks fully consumed by fel magic and many others. Also residing within the dark lands is a group of Humans that have been corrupted by the evil within the dark lands, making them monstrous powerful and brutally evil, they seek nothing but war and slaughter, some believe that these men used to be like the North Men and were corrupted over time, others believe that were created using normal humans and dark magic. Every so often a powerful lord of one of the dark races will gather together an army and launch an attack on the realm of the dark elves but are always forced back. It is said that the Dark lands were once peaceful and full of light before an ancient evil came. This evil is what forced the Red and Blue dragons to flee south and into the lands of men. Now with the Dragons making war upon the Dark elves, the races of the dark lands sense their chance to sweep over the world coming near.


The Volcanic Region of Azgrad'dun:


To the far east of the Kingdom of men and at the very end of the Kel'Karadorn mountains lies a volcanic region of Azgrad'dun, a land almost bare of any plant or animal life save for a few hardy species that can deal with the extreme heat and very little water. Of all creatures that live within this harsh environment the most numeros of them all is the black crag boar, this boar is the main prey for the creatures that live within and ontop of the mountains such as the giant salamander, the multi-headed hydra and of course the resident species of Stone and Shadow dragon. Along with these powerful and deadly creatures lives a sub-group of dwarves that migrated to this dangerous land thousands of years ago, they are called the Deep Dwarves. The Deep Dwarves themselves live within the least volcanic of the mountains where like their western cousins they built great underground cities and fortresses. Although the deep dwarves live in relative peace from the threats of the outside world and the stone dragons, they are plagued by 'Night Terrors' also known as Shadow Dragons, that lurk within the dark tunnels of their land, ambushing and eating anything that passes by them, but there is one thing that has struck a terrible blow to the Deep Dwarves. Their Capital of Aznarl'Dun has been completely destroyed by a group of shadow dragons who have now taken up residency within their capital, many armies have been sent against these dragons and none have returned.



Races and Their Characteristics:

Humans of Bel'Angrath:


Humans are known as a 'Mortal' race due to their shorter lifespans compared to that of the Elves and Dwarves, roughly living up to 80 years old though in the cases of human mages up until their mid one-hundred and fifties. Humans on average stand between five-six feet tall though in some cases can be shorter or taller, range from being thin to rather large in far or muscle. Human hair, eye and skin colour roughly depends on what part of the kingdom they live in those who live near the Volcanic region tend to have darker skin, eyes and hair, while those in the north and west will have lighter skin, eye and hair colour. As a race humans are able to learn and master almost anything they put their minds to within their short life span, be it the way of the warrior, the mystical ways or magic or even the holy arts of a paladin.
Example of Human Paladin: http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6260/arthas1js2.jpg 


North Men of the Frozen Wastes:


The North Men of the Frozen wastes are distant cousins of the Humans of Bel'Angrath along with sharing a similar 'mortal' lifespan of roughly 80 years old though in the frozen wastes most North Men don't live passed fifty years old. North Men stand roughly between six and seven feet making them around as tall/slightly shorter than elves and generally have much larger muscles than their southern cousins, making them generally thought of as being either distant ancestors or descendants of the Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn, though there isnt much evidence to back up this theory. North Men skin colour is much paler then humans of the south due to their colder climate though their skin is often covered in black or red tattoo's and paints. Their hair colour is often some form of blonde or red though in some rare cases their hair is a raven black or very dark brown. North Men tend to become some form of warrior, hunter or beserker but in some rare cases a child is found to have magic abilities and is trained by the town 'Shaman'(another mage) in the use of magic.
Example of a North Man Warrior: http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/...ackGuard89.jpg 


High Elves of Az'Neldaren:


The High Elves of Az'Neldareb like their cousins the Dark Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the High Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the Dark Elves and Wood elves. The High Elves of Az'Neldaren like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. Unlike the other two castes of elves, the High Elves have fair skin, eyes and hair. The hair colour ranges from light blondes to deep silvers and even pure white, their eyes range from blues to greens and on the rare occasion even an eye of each colour, one blue and one green. Like other elves the High elves are masters at magic seemingly to have a natural affinity of it, though unlike the Wood elves they are unable to use nature magic and forbids the use of Fel Magic.
Example of a High Elf Mage: http://mythicmktg.fileburst.com/war/...L_THE_SAGE.jpg 


Wood Elves of Ela'Amnor:


The Wood Elves of Ela'Amnor like their cousins the Dark Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the Wood Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the Dark Elves and High elves. The Wood Elves like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. Due to the area that they live in the Wood Elves have fair skin like the High Elves but have much darker hair and eye colour. Their eye colours range from dark greens to browns and sometime dark amber, their hair colour is always some shade of brown and never anything else. Wood Elves have a natural affinity with magic and nature which gave birth to the practice of druidism and nature magic which only they are able to use and Wood Elves are known to have some of the best archers in the world.
Example of a Wood Elf Ranger: http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/ff...03_woodelf.png 


Dark Elves of Narg'Aron:


The Dark Elves of Narg'Aron like their cousins the High Elves and Wood Elves, along with the stunted race of humanoids called The Dwarves are part of what are known as the 'Eldar' races, races that have lifespans that exceed over two hundred years old and often an elf can live to be several thousands of years old. Originally the Dark Elves were part of a race simply known as 'The Elves' along with the High Elves and Wood elves. The Dark Elves like other elves stand between six to eight feet tall with rather thin builds that mask their true physical strength. The reasons why they are known as Dark Elves is because of their appearance which makes them appear to be dead and evil when infact they are not. Due to the cold temperature of the frozen north the Dark Elves instead of having fairer skin have very pale grey skin along with very dark hair and eye colour. The hair colour of the Dark elves is often a very dark brown, raven black, a dark grey and in some rare cases a dark silver, their eye colour is also very dark often being a dark blue, brown or in the RAREST of cases purple. Due to their continual battle with the dark lands the Dark Elves have become practitioners of Fel Magic(Warlock Magic) so that they have the power needed to defend not only their own kingdom but the rest of the world aswell.
Example of a Dark Elf Warrior: http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/200...d-01161027.jpg 


Mountain Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn:


The Mountain Dwarves of Kel'Karadorn are universally known as 'The Dwarves' due to the deep dwarves of Azgrad'dun have only been re-discovered within the last one hundred years. Mountain Dwarves like Deep Dwarves, and the three castes of the elves are considered to be an 'Eldar' race as they have a life span which exceeds that of two hundred years old, while the Elves live for thousands of years old, while Mountain and Deep dwarves usually live up to around eight hundred to nine hundred years old though there have been records of dwarves living to one thousand two hundred years old through shear stubbornness. Both Mountain and Deep Dwarves stand between four to five feet high and are extremely well muscled. Mountain Dwarves unlike Deep Dwarves tend to be the more 'fairer' of the two castes of dwarves in appearance, having lighter skin colour and hair colour to usually match that of a human or North man. The colour of Mountain Dwarves hair and beards tend to range in many colours; blacks, reds, grays, blondes, browns though like their deep dwarf cousins they always have either brown eyes or dark grey eyes. Mountain Dwarves are known to be some of the best warriors on the battle field despite their size their physical strength allows them to smash and break through enemy lines with ease. Dwarves are also known for the discovery and use of gun powder.
Example of a Dwarf warrior: http://www.thedragonsegg.net/images/...or_270x270.jpg 


Deep Dwarves of Azgrad'dun:


The Deep Dwarves of Azgrad'dun have only been re-discovered within the last one hundred years. Deep Dwarves like Mountain Dwarves, and the three castes of the elves are considered to be an 'Eldar' race as they have a life span which exceeds that of two hundred years old, while the Elves live for thousands of years old, while Mountain and Deep dwarves usually live up to around eight hundred to nine hundred years old though there have been records of dwarves living to one thousand two hundred years old through shear stubbornness. Both Mountain and Deep Dwarves stand between four to five feet high and are extremely well muscled. Deep Dwarves unlike Mountain Dwarves tend to be the much darker of the two castes of dwarves in appearance, having darker skin colour(ranging from dark brown to black) and hair colour. The colour of Deep Dwarves hair and beards tend to range from deep raven black to dark grey and dark brown though like their mountain dwarf cousins they always have either brown eyes or dark grey eyes. Deep Dwarves are known to be some of the most fearsome beserkers on the battle field, some Deep Dwarves beserkers have been known to continue fighting on after being shot by eight arrows and having one of their arms cut off. Dwarves are also known for the discovery and use of gun powder.
Example of Deep Dwarf Beserker: http://www.tentonhammer.com/image/view/37146/preview 



The First Rider:


As the war between Dragons and mortals raged on and the Dark elves fight to defend the other races against the Dark lands. A young dark elf named Modeus witnessed a battle between two great dragons in the sky above a small village in the icy land of Narg'Aron. It was Modeus who would later become the First Dragon Rider and save the Dark Elves from the dragon threat for awhile and eventually teach the other races how to tame these great beasts. It was because of this battle that Modeus came to realize the greatest weapon against a dragon, was another dragon. Modeus then set out on a dangerous quest to capture a dragon egg and raise it so he could save his people. Through daring and blind luck he managed to capture a single dragon egg from the lair of a dragon black dragon. Over the next few years Modeus cared for the egg and eventually it hatched. Modeus then spent the next fifty years ontop of a lone mountain which was on the border between the land of dark elves and the kingdom of the dwarves with his dragon. As the dragon grew older and stronger Modeus created a special harness, reins and saddle to fit the dragon as eventually he would learn how to ride the great beast. Finally after 100 years of training Modeus took to the skies with his great black dragon to save his people and forever etch his name in history. After many great battles against dragons and the races of the dark lands Modeus decided to share his knowledge with the other races and traveled the world gathering eggs from different dragon lairs to raise the First Generation of riders. The High Lord Modeus currently resides within the mountain fortress of High Dragon Hold, located in the eastern part of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. There he works and lives along side the the dwarves of the Steel Hammer clan to teach and equip the future generations of the Dragon Riders. Having raised his dragon, Zar'Tharon, from an egg the High Lord Modeus has an unbreakable bond with his dragon along with a deep understanding. Current historians of the Dark Elves believe that currently High Lord Modeus is around 375 year old which is rather young for an elf though he shows much wisdom in his choices, and that his dragon is between 155-200 years old, making Zar'Tharon still very young for a dragon. 


Dragon Information: 


Dragons are large powerful creatures that have the ability to fly and breath fire. Some scholars believe that Dragons are serpents and others believe that they are infact reptiles but The High Lord Modeus has proven both of these theories wrong as serpents and reptiles are cold blooded and dragons are warm blooded creatures so in recent years dragons are now in their own species class as "Wyrm". Dragons when they hatch are known as Wyrmlings and start off around two(2) feet long with a rather thin serpent-like body and have razor sharp fangs and teeth, though unable to fly or breath fire yet they still pose a threat to any traveler. When a Dragon reaches the age of around two(2) years old they have the ability to fly and breath fire and by this point they have grown to around ten(10) feet high, twenty(20) feet long and a wing span to match their length from tip to tip and will continue to increase rapidly in size until they reach the age of twenty(20) years old at which point their aging and bodily growth slows down as they have become an adult, the size of a newly grown adult is around thirty-thirty five(30-35) feet in height and fifty-sixty(50-60) feet in length nose to tip of the tail, with a wing span of seventy(70) feet tip to tip. From the age of twenty(20) onwards a dragon continues to grow in size and length without stopping until they are killed, as it has never been recorded of a dragon dying of old age. When a dragon reaches the age of five-hundred(500) years old they are considered a "Wyrm" as their size and power is incredible, a Wyrm is often atleast two-three(200-300, depends on species) hundred feet long, ninety(90) feet high and with a wing span to match their length, nose tip to tip of tail, in recorded history only three Wyrms have ever been seen and they are said to live in the furthest ends of the Kel'Karadorn mountains. Finally is the "Great Wyrm" a dragon who has reached the age of one-thousand(1000) years and are the strongest, wisest and most powerful of all creatures to walk and fly across the land. Their size is so great that they are often triple the size of a Wyrm and have to bore out an entire mountain to make a suitable lair. Though Great Wyrms are considered a myth among all races there are rumors of one living within the Dark Lands. 


Dragon Hibernation: 


When a dragon hibernates it is often because of shortage of food or merely wishing to take a rest from the world. To hibernate the dragon will return to its lair and seal the majority of the entrance way until only a gap the size of a fully grown human is left which will supply them with enough air to stay alive. When a dragon hibernate their entire body almost shuts down except for their brain which ceases almost all of its activity apart from keeping their hearts and lungs going at a very slow rate, this means that a hibernating dragon also completely stops growing(hence why the silver and white dragons of the high elf lands are thousands of years old and still very small) in order to save energy. To defend itself while hibernating the dragon also slowly lets out small noxious clouds of breath from its nostrils which are harmless to the dragon but deadly to all other creatures, though some brave adventures and treasure hunters create potions to wards off the poison breath for a time as they slay the mighty beast in its sleep. 


Dragon Flame: 


All dragons have the ability to breath fire no matter their colour, the only difference is that depending on the species depends on the colour of the flames, for example the Reds have the standard red/orange flame, Black dragons have black flame, whites have a white flame, so on and so forth. Dragon flame is created from a specialized third lung and organ in the back of the throat. The third lung creates a special type of gas which the organ known as the "ignitors gland" then ignites as they project the volatile gas from their lung. Dragon flame can reach exceptionally high temperatures that can melt almost all known metals with ease and as such the best defense against dragon flame is magic, the one except with these extreme heats is from the Ice Dragon of the Frozen wastes in which the flame doesn't feel hot but infact feels so cold that it burns(think what happens when you get a deodorant burn, it feels cold but burns the skin). In recent years The High Lord Modeus has used dragon flame to forge weapons and armour for his Dragon riders so they are better protected against extreme temperatures and dragon flame. 


Dragon appearances:



White Dragons: http://paizo.com/image/content/Pathf...agonWooten.jpg

Silver Dragons: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/silver-dragon.jpg

Purple Dragons: http://steelerstoday.com/wp-content/...rpledragon.jpg

Black Dragons: http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs13/f/20...l_grimlock.jpg

Green Dragons: http://www.testriffic.com/resultfile...een-dragon.jpg

Bronze Dragons: http://www.draconika.com/types/images/bronze-dragon.jpg

Gold Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs42/f/20...BenWootten.jpg

Red Dragons: http://www.sff.net/people/laresnick/...red-dragon.jpg

Blue Dragons: http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumb...gthumbnail.jpg

Ice Dragons: http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs41/f/20...y_Ruth_Tay.jpg

Stone Dragons: http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs11/i/20...y_GENZOMAN.jpg

Shadow Dragons: http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__.../1417517-1.jpg


----------



## revan4559

The Plot, Rules, Character Sheet, Class Information, Magic information and spells:

The Plot:
Im looking for 6+ people to join. These people will play High Lord Modeus's apprentices(modeus is an npc controlled by me as the GM) who will start at the beginning of their apprenticeship. Their dragons will be almost ready to hatch and bond with their new riders from the very beginning of their lives. The apprentices will have to complete their studies and task's to fully master and understand their dragon between tasks, Modeus will send them all off to help the other races against the dragons and eventually the evil in the dark lands where they must defeat the latest Dark Lord that has arisen, i will also throw in twists to make the story interesting.

Rules:
1) ABSOLUTELY NO GOD MODDING, do it even once and i remove you from the roleplay.
2) Respect your fellow roleplayers.
3) I want a minimum of 1 paragraph(7 sentences) for each post.
4) Roleplay battles will last a minimum of 2 updates as you will be fighting powerful monsters and enemies.
5) Follow the Character sheet exactly.
6) Post atleast once per every week.
7) Have Fun and warn me if you cant post.

Character Sheet(Player):
Name:
Race: (Race depends on what colour dragon you will have)
Gender:
Age: (Human/North Men: 16-30. High/Wood/Dark Elves: 50-200. Dwarves/Deep Dwarf: 50-100)

Physical Appearance:

Personality:

Background and How you met Modeus:

Class: Certain races are allowed certain classes, so check below. Classes that use magic need to pick ONE MAJOR spell and TWO MINOR spells from the spell list.(check below class list)

Equipment: (NO MAGICAL WEAPONS AND ARMOUR. Those will come later when they are forged for you..)

Classes:

Warrior (Open to All Races): 


Warriors are completely dedicated to fighting in close combat, often wielding a one handed weapon along with a shield, or a two handed weapon. They are physically strong and are usually seen wearing heavier type of armour like plate mail in combat, to offer them more protection when fighting. Dragon Riders that are of the warrior class are some of the strongest fighters on the battlefield as they, along with their dragon, can hold off hundreds of enemies by themselves simply through standing their ground. Dragon Rider Warriors usually switch between fighting on the back of their dragon and on foot, depending on what they are fighting. 


Ranger(Elf) /Archer(North Man/Human) /Rifleman(Dwarf): 


Rangers are fighters who have decided that the thick of melee combat is not for them and prefer to attack from afar with a bow/crossbow/rifle. They take their time in picking their targets and can often find the weakest points in any fighters defense allowing them to take out a fully armoured fighter with one or two carefully aimed shots. Dragon Rider Rangers often prefer to remain mounted upon their dragon in the air when fighting, allowing them to stay away from anyone seeking to engage them in melee combat. 


Mage (Open to All Races except Dwarf.): 


Mages are fighters who are completely lacking in skill with any weapon be it melee or ranged, instead they prefer to stand upon the highest points of the battlefield casting both offensive and defensive spells alike to help their allies win the battle. Though mages prefer to use almost all forms of magic(though they cant use holy or nature), they consider two types of magic completely forbidden and will exile or execute any members of their order using them. These two types of magic are: Necromancy, the ability to raise the dead and control them. The also consider Fel Magic(Also known as Warlock Magic) forbidden aswell, as to use Fel Magic the mage becomes defendant on the great power it can offer and will also eventually become corrupted by its dark powers. Dragon Rider mages are powerful opponents to fight as they can use their dragon to channel their magic to increase their power. 


Warlock (Human and Dark Elves only): 


Warlock Magic is universally known as Fel Magic, though mages are forbidden from using this form of magic there are those rare individuals who will teach it for what they believe is "Some evil can only be stopped with another kind of evil". Fel Magic is able to conjour up great fire storms, boil the blood of enemies and destroy the sanity of others, but with this great power comes a price, the corruption of body and soul. The more Fel Magic the warlock uses the more their body and mind are warped, their eyes become darker and eventually glow dark green(the colour of fel magic), they tend to also grow horns from their heads, wings from their backs, along with tail. Eventually warlocks are so warped beyond recognition of their original form that they are shunned by members of every race and hunted down by groups of mages. Dragon Rider Warlocks are some of the most powerful beings known to exist as the use their own dragons as conduits for their dark magic, though this does not harm the dragon permanently, it does however also corrupt their dragons along with them. 


Paladin (Open to Mountain Dwarf, Human, High Elf): 


Paladins are members of each race who were given to the Order of the Silver Hand as babies due to being orphans. Throughout their lives these children are taught that all evil most be destroyed and only those with a righteous heart can do so, and to have a righteous heart they must have complete faith in all that is good. Paladins are a specialized type of fighter that wielding both melee weapons and holy magic to increase their effectiveness against evil and especially the undead. Paladins mainly use two handed hammers/swords or a shield and hammer/sword through which they channel their holy magic to smite evil. Dragon Rider Paladins are extremely righteous on the battlefield, often moving to the most desperate parts of the fight to give what help they can as they smite their foes while chanting holy prayers. The Dragon of the dragon rider paladins often have lighter colour scales to the rest of their species. 


Druid (Wood Elf Only): 


Druids are wood elves that have decided that to be at peace one must be at harmony with nature itself and understand it. These Wood Elves tend not to use metal weapons and instead use weapons such as staves and bows, along with complimenting their fighting ability with their nature magic. A Druid will never kill a wild animal unless they absolutely have to, though they do kill green dragons for they believe they disrupt natures balance. Druid magic focuses around nature itself allowing them to talk with plants and trees along with the spirits of the wood to call forth allies such as animals, Druid nature magic also allows them to camouflage themselves. Dragon Rider Druids always have a deep understanding with their dragon and will rarely ever stray far from each other in battle as neither wish to see the other harmed. 


Beserker (Mountain/Deep Dwarf and North Men Only): 


Beserkers are a form of warrior that forsake heavier armour for lighter armour such as leather armour, to give them better agility and speed. A beserker often wields two weapons such as two axes, swords, hammers, ect so they can cleave through their opponents. Beserkers themselves always believe nothing is impossible as long as you use brute force to get your way and will often charge off to a part of the battlefield where the fighting is thickest just to prove that they are the best fighters around without any sense of self preservation. The beserker blood lust is something that happens when the berserker takes a hit or two and completely fall into their anger, wanting to kill everything around them while ignoring any other incoming hits. A beserker in full bloodlust has been known to cut his way from one side of the battlefield ignoring any and all of his wounds that should of killed him. The Blood Lust often lasts until an hour or two after the battle when the Beserker passes out or dies from his wounds. A Dragon Rider Beserker is THE most fearsome fighter on the battlefield, killing any enemies that get close, a strange and unexplained phenomenon is that when a Beserker enters his bloodlust so does his dragon, in which anything near the two of them has almost no chance of survival. 



Types of Magic and Their Uses:

Arcane(Mage) Magic: 


Arcane magic, also known as mage magic, is the use of elemental forms of magic, such as water, ice, fire, lightning and so on. Arcane Magic is able to create both destructive and defensive spells such as; destructive fire balls, powerful shields to protect the mage from harm, levitation, teleportation and scrying(locating) important items or people. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.

Major Spells: Fire Ball, Lightning Bolt, Elemental Shield(Fire, Water, Ice, Lightning) or Elemental summoning(Magma and Tempest)
Minor Spells: Levitation, Scrying, Flaming Weapon, Freezing Weapon, Acidic Weapon, Conjour Light, Magical Flare. 


Fel(Warlock) Magic: 


Fel Magic, also known as warlock magic, is the use of dark and daemonic magic that has great power but also corrupts the wielder. Fel Magic is specifically designed to destroy your opponents either physically or mentally. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.

Major Spells: Fel Fire Storm, Boil Blood, Conjour Fear(makes the person see the thing they fear most) or dark summoning(Imp and Void Creature)
Minor Spells: Fel Fire Bolt, Fel Lightning Bolt, Create Night(completely darkens the area and puts out all lights). 


Holy(Paladin) Magic: 


Holy Magic, also known as Paladin Magic, is the use of holy magic to help others and smite all evil. Holy Magic is able to summon up holy light to heal wounds, smite and destroy undead and banish daemons. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.

Major Spells: Healing Light, Smite Undead, Holy Shield, Banish Daemon.
Minor Spells: Weapon of Light(holy weapon), Minor Healing Light, Cure poison. 


Nature(Druid) Magic: 


Nature Magic, also known as Druid Magic, steams from using the power of nature itself. Nature Magic has the ability to heal wounds, summon the spirits of nature to aid you, and magically hide yourself from view. Like all magic using spells too much drains the casters stamina and makes them tired so be responsible in your spell casting.

Major Spells: Natures Healing Touch, Summon Nature Spirits(Treeman, ghost wolf, Earth elemental), Poisoned Arrow.
Minor Spells: Cure Poison, Call animal(wolf, bear, unicorn), camouflage self(and group). 


How dragons will work: You will get your dragons in the action thread after Modeus takes you to the egg room, where i shall then describe all the different types of eggs that are there. You will then pick an egg(in character) that you wish to have, 1-2 major updates after choosing your egg, the egg will hatch and you will find out what kind of dragon you have gotten(so its randomized so a Dwarf could end up with an ice dragon, or an elf ends up with a stone dragon). After they have hatched you will be told in character what gender your dragons are so then you can give them a name. The Dragons themselves will be npc's controlled by the GM(me) so that you will always have interaction with your dragon.

Now then Any questions? and feel free to send me a pm with your questions or post them.


----------



## warsmith7752

Name: Torak Delkrack

Race: Mountain Dwarf

Gender: male

Age: 83

Physical Appearance: Torak stands 4 foot 2, he is small even for a dwarf although he does not let that phase him as it gives him more power and balance. His face is smooth but has a rugged and old look about it, this is mainly because of his leather like heavily scarred skin. His eyes are a very piercing green, they seem to shine light in a place and help Toraks presence seem good and reliable. His bright Ginger/strawberry blonde hair is almost always tied up, this is mainly for practicality but it adds a little bit of height to the dwarf so he doesn't complain. His beard is heavily braided with silver beads making it look like dreadlocks instead of the traditional smoothly flowing beards of others.

Personality: a paladin wouldn't be a paladin if he wasn't positive, Torak speaks very slowy but what he says in one word most others would take ten to say. His accent makes his wisdom seem infinite even though he just makes a lucky guess most of the time. He is generally friendly to most except his cousins the dark dwarves, he looks down to them like they are mere shadows to the great and powerful mountain dwarves. His friends say he is just sour that they aren't the only dwarves anymore but Torak knows that isn't true. His hate for them is unexplainable, the look of their dark dwarven feature just drives him mad for reasons he can't explain.

Background and How you met Modeus: Torak was of course an orphan, for this reason the order of the silver hand took him in and raised him to have fire and faith in his heart and logic in his brain. He was an excellent student and grasped magic fairly early on and left his home with a band of five other paladins who were twice his age at the time. They fought dragons for a long time, after the first month two were dead through stupidly trying to take on a large group of dragons bythemselves. The others survived by hunting the mountain boars and on the odd occasion trading gold at other dwarf holds.

The trio spent twelve years fighting and surviving in the mountains, they returned to their home to re-stock on gold and to see if any other recruits wished to join them. 6 more volunteered. The group set out in the hope of finding a nest with a baby dragon. They found a nest but no baby dragon, they found an egg. Just as they turned to leave a fully grown white dragon screeched at them, the dwarves turned to fight but they were caught off guard and 5 were killed within the first moment off the battle. There was almost no chance of survival without intervention, the remaining four retreated into a cavern too small for the dragon. It began melting the rock and widening the hole, bravely 2 dwarves convinced Torak and the groups leader to escape while they held it off until their blood no longer flowed in their veins. 

"Torak looked back to see Izrandril's head bitten clean from his shoulders, "DON'T WORRY ABOUT THEM, THEY CHOSE TO DIE WHILE WE LIVE DON'T MAKE THEIR SACRAFICE A WASTE TORAK." yelled Thrthal, Torak nodded and ran, the pair passed under an archway and into a tunnel. They could hear the dragon turn and begin coming for them. "I am sorry Thrthal, you will have to go the rest alone." muttered Torak, the older dwarf looked at Torak reproachfully, "don't be stupid boy, we can loose him in the tunnels, we are dwarves are we not? We are carved from this stone. That beast isn't."

Torak laughed, I has been good to know you Thrthal but don't kid yourself with false hope. And who knows I might just survive." the older dwarf sighed and turned to start running again. This was it thought Torak, this was to be his death ground. He leapt into action climbing a stone archway so that he would be level with the dragons head.

The dragon was certainly a peice of work. It ragged white scales reminded him of his old teacher and his White beard and old wrinkled face. It roared it's displeasure at the paladin covering him with saliva and prices of dead animals. Torak roared in sync with the dragon as he leapt at it brandishing his hammer to strike. The blow landed on the dragons forehead making a loud,

*gong*

Time seemed to slow down as the dragon recoiled and Torak fell to the ground, his hammer still shone with holy power from the attack, he felt weaker but his determination didn't let him falter for a single second. he got to his feet and ran for the dragon, he hit it's knee cap hearing a sickening crunch and a scream of pain from the dragon. It knew what to do this time though. It grabbed the dwarf with it's other arm, it raised it to it's face and opened it's mouth to burn him alive. And it would have done it too if a certain dark elf riding a certain black dragon hadn't appeared to save his life. The effort was almost pit to waste when Torak saw the elf as he nearly fell off a cliff when he fainted, the dragon gave Torak a sense of dread but the rider calmed that with reassuring words and good intentions. It was completely surreal, he wandered if he had died and was having a death dream, "w...who exactly are you?......... AND WHY THE BLOODY HELL ARE YOU RIDING A DRAGON? YOUD THINK IT WOULD WANT TO EAT THE TASTY LITTLE DWARF WOULDN'T YOU?" Torak hadn't meant to yell but the surprise was very unexpected. The elf laughed and said, "My name is Modeus,"

Modeus took Torak back to Thrthal and in exchange for Toraks life he took the egg from them. The pair returned home empty handed but with smiles on their faces and fire in their hearts. They recruited 13 more dwarves and set out again, they were sent as an envoy to the humans to the west. The dwarves wanted to trade gold for weapons and it was Toraks and the other dwarves job to deliver them and collect the gold.

The mission was successful and they returned with a crate of gold coins for the hold. Upon Toraks return they found the hold empty and inhabited by dragons. There were to many to engage by themselves, they made pave to the nearest known hold and offered the gold in exchange for service of any Millitary trained dwarves to assist in re-taking Toraks hold. They were given 79 warriors of different shapes and sizes but all fearsome warriors in their own fields of combat. The attack was a disorganised slaughter. The dwarves charged in and killed all in their path. There was no real leadership in the group meaning it was every dwarf for himself. However the dwarves skill, luck and numbers tipped the battle in their favour even though casualties were high. The most kills were made by those in Toraks group, not through skill or command but sheer hatred at the dragons for destroying all that they had once called home.

They returned to the neighbouring hold to meet a dark elf astride a dragon requesting to speak to Torak. Modeus asked Torak to become one of his apprentices He couldn't refuse as he still owed the elf his life, he aggreed but decided to make his own way to the dark elfs mountain. Modeus thought that it was because of his dislike of dragons but Torak just wanted to fight alongside his brothers one last time before he left.

Class: paladin:
Major- holy shield
Minor1- holy weapon
Minor 2- minor healing light

Equipment: Torak wears well crafted steel plate armour with mail under armour, it is brightly polished all the time so it reflects the sun and you can see your face in it. He carries a rectangular shield and a stout battlehammer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Name: Bjor (pronounced Bee-yor)

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Race: North Men

Appearance: Bjor stands at a tall six foot seven like most men of his people, his body covered in thick corded muscles that not only serve to aid him in battle but also to keep him warm in his natural home of the northern wastes. His whole body is covered in black and red tribal tattoos that weave around and form beautiful and intricate images and runes. His long brown hair flows down his back in large dreadlocks, he has a thick unshaven beard (think mountain man beard), and he has beautiful blue eyes that seem to pierce your soul.

Personality: Bjor has a very straightforward no bullshit personality, he speaks the truth as he sees it and he makes no effort to filter his tongue. Contrary to most rumors of the men of the North he is very intelligent and can learn very fast if he is interested in the subject or it has some sort of meaning to him. While he seems completely fearless of almost anything he often tells others that he does have fear, he just chooses not to take heed of it and ignores it, but he is still capable of being humbled or awed. He loves food and drink and has heard the stories of the dwarves and how they also love battle, food and drink and is very excited with the possibility of meeting one. He rarely speaks of his family and why he is with Modeus but if asked he will tell the tale.

Class: Berserker 

Equipment: Leather armor from his waist down, his chest is completely bare showing his inumerable tattoos. He has a large wolfskin cloak to keep him warm that drapes across his back and over his left shoulder and he weilds two large doubleheaded axes.

Backround/How he met Modeus: Bjor was born the son of two very long lines of warriors, both his mother and his father taking part in the many battles that are a daily occurance between tribes in the Northern Wastes. At a young age he had taken to the sea to aid his village in hunting for food and raiding and pillaging for other things that they might need to survive. He was a fearless warrior, the fear of death never crossing his mind as he went into battle, quickly growing in heighth and size until he rivalled even his father. 

Like some of his people he had chosen the path of the berserker in battle, forsaking thicker heavier armor for lighter thinner armor to give himself increased speed and movement. Part of his reasoning was that the tattoos that covered his body helped protect him from harm, each one had a special meaning and a certain act that it was supposed to gaurd against, and he and his people fully believed it. Whether they work or not Bjorn developed into the finest warrior of his tribe and they began to grow quickly, expanding into the nearby hills, but little did they know what they had awoken.

One night while he and some men were away at sea an Ice Dragon snuck close to his village and waited for the perfect moment to strike. An old man left his longhouse to relieve himself, as soon as he turned the corner he was snatched up and all hell broke loose, the dragon bursting into the town and tearing down buildings as the bewildered and drunk villagers struggled to fight back.

Bjor and his men were on their way back to shore when they saw the ambush from their boat. They quickly got on thier oars and powered their way back to shore, leaping from the boat and charging the dragon with warcries on thier lips, yet it was too late. The dragon fled at the sight of twelve of the village's best warriors charging it fearlessly, and they lost it among the wastes, yet sadly many in the village were either dead or dying. Bjor found his parents dead amongst those that had fought the dragon and his wife to be had been torn completely in half.

Filled with grief at his inability to protect his people, and against the wishes of his men, he left the village and traveled into the wastes to hunt the dragon down and kill it himself. For weeks he traveled, hunting what he could to eat, eventually finding a pack of wolves and killing three for food and one for its skin which he used to stay warm. He eventually found the dragon's lair and entered it, the battle was quick but fierce, both combatants bellowing in rage as they fought. 

But Bjor was not prepared for the icy chill of the dragon's breath, it froze him where he stood, the only thing not encased in ice being his head as he struggled to free himself. He spat at the dragon as it came close to him but to his surprise a huge black mass was on it and a pale elf was suddenly in front of him working to get him out. That was when he had met Modeus and found out that the High Lord had been following him as he traveled the wastest to hunt down the great dragon that had killed his village. 

Bjor cursed the drake when he found out that it had escaped Modeus's dragon and had taken up Modeus's offer to become an apprentice of his, if it brought him closer to killing his town's devastator then he would do it.


----------



## G0arr

Name: Uthiat Alenaneldth 
Race: High Elf
Gender: Male

Age: 94

Physical Appearance: Uthiat is a slender elf standing only 6 feet tall. At first glance his eyes almost appear silver though one is very pale blue, and the other is light green. His skin is pale and smooth. His face is kind and almost always formed into a small smile. His mid back length hair is silver in color and normally tied back. 

Personality: Uthiat is a quite individual with a thirst for knowledge. He will listen attentively to what many others say. Most of the time he can be found reading, or writing. His thirst for knowledge is not exclusive to intellectual affairs. He constantly tries new experiences, and has very different tastes compared to what others expect from an elf. While he may appear naive Uthiat has spent the past 59 years in search of knowledge and experiences.

Background and How you met Modeus:
Uthiat was born into the High Elf aristocracy. His father was an ancient elf even before Uthiat's birth. His mother held a position within the high courts. Uthiat was the fifth child. As such he was normally pushed aside in favor of the older children. Even at a young age he showed the curiosity that would drive him later in life.

When he was old enough Uthiat request training in the magical arts. His parents were hesitant, but allowed him to begin. By the age of 25 he was deemed ready for his apprenticeship. He spent years in learning from his master, and constantly visiting any library he could find. At his apprenticeship’s end Uthiat had learned much not just about magic, but about the world. He quickly began to find ways to travel. From investigating the family's holdings to following caravans Uthiat found ways out into the world beyond the white cities.

By the age of 35 the same paths stopped being sufficient. Against the wishes of Uthiat's family he didn't return with the caravan. Over the next 58 years Uthiat traveled from place to place without true direction guiding him. He would take work where and when it was needed.

One such occasion was during travel through the Kingdom of Man. A caravan that Uthiat had traveled with came across a ruined village. The men spoke of a blue dragon attacking their land. Uthiat asked to assist the men in stopping this threat. For several days they searched for the beast until they finally reached its lair. With two men they assaulted the dragon as it left its lair. The trio struck. The battle was short, and violent. It ended as, in a moment of panic; Uthiat put everything he had behind a single spell. The fireball was enough to stop the beast, and brought the mountainside down upon it. As he tried to recover from the drain a second shape appeared. As the elf prepared to defend himself again a voice called out. Uthiat smiled and thanked the figure before finding himself in the dirt.

After a day of recovery Uthiat was able to meet the Dark Elf. His name was Modeus. After a barrage of questions the High Elf learned about what Modeus was doing. Shortly thereafter Uthiat found himself traveling toward High Dragon Hold to begin a new apprenticeship.

Class: Mage
Major Spell: Fire Ball
Minor Spell: Flaming Weapon
Minor Spell: Scrying

Equipment: Uthiat has a light chain shirt that he wears beneith a simple tan robe, and holds a simple looking walking staff. He carries a pack with adventuring gear of different origins. On his hip he carries a pair of small leather pouches with carefuly wrapped books, and several small scroll casings. He has a small charm that is found around his neck.


----------



## revan4559

Just posting this up quickly: The characters will not know that they will be becoming Dragon Riders just yet, Modeus would only of asked them to become his apprentice but not an apprentice dragon rider. Do you all know what i mean? The first 1-2 updates in the action thread will reveal that they will be trained as dragon riders.


----------



## Angel of Blood

will get my sheet up tonight, lucky most of its done from last time as i've had a criplling case of writers block for a while :S


----------



## revan4559

Komanko and Angel of Blood you going to get your characters posted up soon?


----------



## komanko

Yes, completely forgot about it, will get it up tomorrow I think.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yes! sorry, got back to work this week after xmas and whole manner of hell has broken loose, will get one up as soon as i can


----------



## Angel of Blood

Name: Kell Alenko

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 29

Appearence: Kell is fairly tall for a human, standing at around 5"10. Well built and somewhat muscular. Fair skinned and with rather sharp features. Dark brown shoulder length hair and a fair amount of stubble and sea green eyes. Has a perpetually amused look on his face, so much so that most people always have a feeling he is mocking them. Kell is covered in a number of spiraling tattoos (think tribal/celtic) artfully playing across the left side of his face around his eye and cheek, curling down both of his arms and covering his torso.

Personality and Background: A sardonic and sarcastic man, Kell is not easily likeable at first, often making light of situations or makes jibes at others with his dry humour. He has an immense sense of self preservation, tring his best to avoid situations that would get him killed, but somehow they had a habit of finding him. Usually the first to object to any plan but rarely provides those of his own unless pressed to. A hard life as a child made him into this man, having grown up, orphaned in the lower slums of Manar, one of Bel'angraths numerous cities. Made his way as a child by stealing and his quick wits, and then by conning others and brawling his way through his teenage years. However those in charge of the city eventually had enough and after finally catching up to him gave him the choice of enlisting with the army regiments or face time in prison. 

Army life did not suit Kell well, often being chastised for insubordination or inciting fights between the rest of the soldiers, however he eventually became a source of morale during darker times through his comments. But then came the day when the dragons, venturing futher into the humans territories than was usual came across Manar, which had become far too complacent and comfortable with it's location away from the front lines. The city was burnt to the ground in one of the worst massacres of human times and the regiments broken. Haunted by the events of Manar, Kell took this as his time to leave and make his own way in life again. 

He soon became a sword for hire, finding war to be highly profitable, especially to the rich nobles who could no longer ask for the armies to escort their riches across the lands. This choice of lifestlye being seen as unhonorable to the other races made relations alot of the time frosty at best. However his reputation grew over the years as a dependable merc, leading to more 'interesting' clients. One in particular a Dwarf noble payed him in what he assured Kell was a 'modern masterpeice of engineering', a rather ornate and intricate looking pistol. Kell gladly accepted the weapon, being rare to the average human having only just been introduced by the dwarfs. However Kells luck eventually took a turn for the worse. During a battle he had been hired out for against a sizeable group of bandits, Kell again came to face the dragons. The battle began to turn into a bloodbath. Kell drew his prized pistol the dwarf had gifted him and took aim at a dragon distracted on another group of men and fired at the dragon. Unforutanetly though the 'master' pistol failed to fire. Over and over again he tried to make it work before it eventually backfired knocking him out cold. When Kell awoke the battle was over, everyone around him dead and the dragons gone, apart from one....

Only metres away from Kell a monstorously large dragon stood sentinel over the battlefield with a legendary figure next to it. Modeus, the Dragon Rider. Modeus then made Kell a cryptic offer. To become an apprentic of his, he would not go into the details of what this would entail or for what purpose, only telling Kell where to find him to begin his training before leaving on the back of the great wyrm. Kell pondered the offer for many days. Modeus had not offered him any financial insentive and it was likely to be very dangerous, but the very thought of working for the figure of legends could not be shaken from his mind. As an apprentice of Modeus himself he would no doubt gain a large amount of recognition, the amount of avenues this could open for Kell was not lost on him. In the end he realised there really was no choice, equipping himself with the supplies for the long journey and began the ardous trek to the location Modeus had given him.

Class: Warrior.

Equipment: Two standard army issued swords, secured across each other across his back, dual wielding them in a rather non elegant yet brutal and effective style. Ornate dwarven pistol holstered against his right thigh, notoriously unreliable but having indirectly saved his life, Kell will not part from it. Beaten leather and light mail armour and a weather beaten duster for traveling across the kingdoms.


----------



## Chocobuncle

*Yeta Koeh-Druid*

*Name:* Yeta Koeh
*Race:* Wood Elves
*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 61

*Physical Appearance:* Yeta is seven feet and nine inches tall, with a slim yet powerful build. He has small dark brown eyes and light brown hair passing over his eyes most of the time. His skin is nearly hairless with a smooth complexion with no visible scars seen anywhere on his body. He has a very blank and plain stare which almost makes it seem like he is always day dreaming.

*Personality:* Yeta is very inquisitive about the world, not knowing much contact with anyone and instead observing others from a distance in the forests since as long as he can remember. He doesn't know very much and is naive even from other wood elves he chooses to exclude himself and instead be with nature and away from society to hone and to understand the elements and spirits of the world. He loves to experience new things in order to better understand them.

*Background and How you met Modeus:* Being raised by the animals and spirits of nature since a small little boy, Yeta only knows them as his family. Hes learned much from how to fend for himself in the harsh forest. Hes learned many elemental magic from the spirits but has a special affinity for that of the earth often making rock or clay beings to accompany him.

Once while hunting a deer he managed to corner and trap the wild animal into a small cave, as he went deeper and deeper into the cave the deer happened to land upon a hibernating bear, disturbed from its slumber the great bear roared and deformed the whole body of the animal with a single swing of its massive paw. With his prey gone and not wanting to needlessly kill the great bear, Yeta used the power of the spirits to seal the gap between them from the rocks above them. But as little did he know he in fact created a mountain slide inside of the mountain. Now running for his dear life Yeta narrowly managed to escape the land slide by sliding into a narrow slip to another massive cave inside the mountains. With it now pitched black inside and no way of knowing how to get out, Yeta heard a loud roar echo throughout the whole mountain.

Not knowing what had just happened Yeta then saw a bright light glimmer from a small exit on the other side of the already massive cave he was inside of. He slowly approached the light but it soon died out, as it began to flare again he started to move closer and closer. But before he could even reach half way to the strange light and monstrous sound along with it a giant monster spewing green flames from its mouth broke through what was the entrance of another cave. The mysterious monster was bigger than any trees he had ever seen in Ela'Amnor. Yeta then assumed that maybe he awoke this great beast from its slumber with land slide in the mountain as the deer had the bear before. Fearing for his life Yeta saw other exits inside the giant chamber as the beast illuminated the cavern with its flame, but before he could even move the dragon already spotted him. Before the dragon ended its flame Yeta ran to the nearest exit possible, but as the flame died out he could only hope and pray he would miss the exit. He could hear the dragons loud screaming roar throughout the whole cave echoing back and forth causing him great nausea and nearly going deaf in the process.

As the furious dragon opened its mouth to let out another roar its melting hot flames accompanied them this time, and as he dodged back and forth not letting the flames come any where close he closely made it into the exit and running through the tunnel before seeing the light of the outside world, he quickly turned and summoned all the strength he could muster to collapse the tunnel and cause a great enough quake to close all the tunnels of that side of the mountain. Using all his strength he immediately fell to the ground looking up at the sky and trees again hearing the great roar of the dragon and before he could close his eyes saw a black figure before everything went black.

When he awoke he met Modeus and was told how he had been found and saved by him and Yeta could feel the spirits calling him to Modeus. And so Yeta gladly became Modeus' apprentice in order to protect the land.

*Class:* Druid
*Major:* Summon Nature Spirits 
*Minor:* Call animal 
*Minor:* Cure Poison 

*Equipment:* A tall staff made of rock minerals he learned to craft from the spirits of the earth elements. Bark from the great and powerful trees of Ela'Amnor make a durable yet flexible armor in the form of shin, shoulder and arm guards. He has seen from other wood elves to cover up the rest of his body with many leaves and bark skin from the trees as well.


----------



## revan4559

Just waiting on Komanko to get his character sheet up then ill put up the action thread.


----------



## komanko

Will put it up tomorrow as Im studying to a test right now.


----------



## revan4559

Do you all want to wait for Komanko's character sheet or do you want me to start working on the action thread and post it up when its ready?


----------



## komanko

Post the action thread as Im under a lot of pressure from tests and probably will only be able to post on firday.

Sorry for that.


----------



## revan4559

So you know Komanko: Updating Sons of Dorn now and ALOA is friday, not sure if you've posted ARTGAC but thats sunday. And once i update for my other rp thread(Sons of Dorn) ill get started on the Action Thread. On a side note: Angel of Blood you need to post in ALOA.


----------



## komanko

I posted in Artgac don't make up things XD the others are true though


----------



## Angel of Blood

No i don't. Do i?


----------



## warsmith7752

For the paladin spells, are holy weapon and holy shield enchants or do I let my power flow through the weapons? My post wil be up tonight.


----------



## revan4559

Paladins channel their holy power into the weapon/shield when using that type of spell. But a mage actually casts an enchant upon it for awhile.


----------



## revan4559

Quick note, update will be on tuesday.


----------



## komanko

OOC: hope thats good enough and sorry for keeping you waiting, I actually had a lot of fun writing the background and I hope you'll enjoy reading it.

Character Sheet (Player): komanko

Name: Avariss Phyraere

Race: Dark Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 127

Physical Appearance: Avariss is short for an elf standing only in 6.2 feet tall; he is slim and barely muscular. Avariss has a square face, his nose is a Hooked one which make him resemble a hawk’s beak. His eyes are in the color of dark green which reminds the color of a swamp’s water. Avariss’s hair is long and thin and he also grew a long beard (something like that but more pointy http://www.markbehm.com/blogger/uploaded_images/rasputin-716378.jpg). All of his hair is in a weird color of light black. Avariss’s face by itself does not look old at all as elves age a lot slower than other creatures of the world and are known to have the longest lifespan of all humanoids. Avariss has a huge scar which crosses half of his face, from the upper left side of his forehead which continues down nearly hitting the eye then moves on near the nostril and ends right under the right lip which it cuts through. Avariss’s chest is tattooed with various mystical symbols of the arcane which marks his former training as a mage but his hands and back are covered with the symbols of the demon’s magic, the fel magic. He personally believes that those tattoos make him stronger mentally and even physically. He also looks a lot older then he really is due to the use of fel magic and testing various potions on himself.

Personality: Avariss’s personality is neurotic and unexpected; this is a result of things he had to put up with in his life. He might unexpectedly change from being a nice and caring person to an aggressive and snappy one. This makes interacting with him a bit difficult as he by himself doesn’t know when those changes are going to happen. Normally Avariss is a calm, nice, and polite person. He cares for his friends and although he is associated with the ill reputed warlocks he is completely different in personality from them. While having a change of personality it is not clear if Avariss is in control or something else as everyone knows the perils of being a warlock and dabbling in fel magic. Also while he is not in his “evil” form he is helpful and tries to be a good friend to anyone overlooking racial problems and cultural boundaries with the other races. He is not quick to judge and first of all tries to understand the person’s point of view and feelings and might as well learns to know the person himself better. While he is functioning normally Avariss is by far one of the nicest elves that can be found. He also does not feel high and mighty like other elves while talking with the short living races like humans. On the other hand when his personality changes he becomes aggressive, snappy and impolite. Saying exactly what he things of each one and not sparing any detail. For now his “evil” form is only a little mean spirited and rude but who knows what will happen next because as long as he dabbles in fel magic this “sickness” will only grow worse. Although he is most of the time polite and nice he is not trusting due to events of the past which he does not talk about.


Background and how you met Modeus: I was born by the name of Avariss to do the Phyraere house in the dark elf capital Azril’Neldar. The dark elven capital Azril’Neldar is located in the far west of the Narg'Aron mountain ridge. The cold in the area is extreme and without a good family many can’t make it alive. Luckily I was born into a good, even wealthy family; I was well secured and could grow in peace without seeing the evil in the world that we live in. The mountain ridge of Narg'Aron was always beautiful to behold although dangerous to travel in because of all the creatures and beasts living nearby, the most dangerous of them all were the Black Dragons and Purple Dragons. The cunning and intelligent Black Dragons and the ravenous and sadistic Purple Dragons tormented the Dark Elves for many years. Those are magnificent beasts which none can rival except other of their kind; those are being that should be worshipped as deities. When I was young and foolish I actually saw one, he passed over the great city of Azril’Neldar his shadow covered the city like a huge black cloud but luckily he was not heading towards us but away from us.

Still those years passed quickly, I was 40 when I started knowing my brothers and sisters well. One of them Erathor became a good friend of mine and we spent most of our time together. We soon became a pair that rarely was seen without one another. As I mentioned before in those days I was still a fool who did not know anything about the ugliness of the world, yet my brother did, he did very well… You see each Dark Elf house is led by a Patriarch or a Matriarch and once they die it becomes an all out war in the family itself, between the brothers and sisters to see who is the one strong enough to rule. Later on I was found unworthy. I should have known it right from the start, there is always a reason that people find you in the Dark Elven politics and family affairs, there is always a reason that you have certain friends and most of the time they know why and you don’t.
Ten years have passed and I was already 50 when my father passed away leaving the house leadership empty and without a pronounced successor. I had neither an intention nor a reason to become the patriarch. I merely wanted to experiment with my alchemy and magic but I was a threat to the new would be ruler.

+++++Several pages later+++++

I was studying in the magical academy in the Capital, I trained to be a mage, it was my father’s will and I never had a saying in it. Still I learned to love it, controlling such great powers, they were virtually limitless if you knew how to use them correctly. My closest friend also learned to become a mage but he was not as successful as I, he had trouble when trying to learn more advanced spells. I always tried to help him, I wanted him to succeed as I knew that if he does I will too, when I managed to help him I showed myself that I am more capable then what some of the tutors thought. I knew that I was destined for greater things then that, I knew that I could do better but some people did not like how I acted and what I wanted. They were obstacles for me to pass, invisible once that I did not see because I was too foolish but yet I passed them anyway. After realizing that I know that I can do better I have decided it’s time to ascend to an higher rank of magic, an ancient magic who was used by the stronger willed and better skilled, a dark magic, a magic which origins were lost in the endless vortex of time, it was fel magic and thus I decided to become a Warlock.

+++++Several pages later+++++

Betrayal, pain! Liars, deceivers!! I realized that only when I was 50, only then I realized who were my friends, even my best and closest one. They were all a lie, a cheap trick to raise in the families ranks. I was destined to be eliminated as I had no ambition to rule. When sadly my father died the race for power began and I was used at the beginning as a tool and later on cast aside, I was banished, and thus I became an outcast and an outsider. I became exiled… My dear brother, my best friend was now the houses Patriarch and I had a hand in this, foolishly I was expecting to be rewarded but I was wrong. One of the very first things that my dear old friend did was to banish me from the house; he exiled me with to improvement of the dark council. I was cast out of the Capital, of the Dark Elven society because of lies and deceit; I was blamed for another man’s crimes, ironically for the crimes of my dear friend the Patriarch. I was blamed for murder within the house’s family, my own family which I appreciated and even loved to some extent. Yet no one listened and thus I became an exile a pariah.

+++++Several pages later+++++

So, I was banished, cast out of the society and stripped of rights to ever come back again. I did not want revenge but rather I had decided to dedicate my life to a higher purpose, the search for knowledge. I decided to dabble in the more dark mysteries of the fel magic; I decided to look for answers in the dark rituals and experiments I conducted. I didn’t even know what I was looking for but the thirst was irresistible. 

When I was banished I moved away, as far as possible from society, I did not want to be bothered and so I moved farther. Looking back I think I traveled too far, as I decided to settle in an abandoned old farmstead near the border of the Dark Lands and our lands. I did not have to fear from nobody except the creatures of the Dark Lands which I could feel every second of my stay there. I lived by myself for fifty five years with only the evil creatures of the Dark Lands to keep me company and even they did not approach close enough. Soon I began to lose my sanity, you may have thought that I am quite fine by those Memoirs I am writing yet I was not OK then as I did not interact with anyone for many years, I had no reason to speak but I could not allow myself to forget my language, and thus I had to speak with anything, even with the shadows or myself. At first you’ll find it weird but after a while it will seem natural to you, after all shadows are part of you.

Yet one day I found something rather odd outside, it seemed to be some kind of an egg, but it was bigger than anything I saw before. Only now I know that I should have left exactly when I saw it but I did not know much about it back then. Several days passed and unlikely a young looking dark elf passed by, he seemed to be interested in that egg I have found, I did not know who I was talking to back then, but today I know his strength, the strength of a master and the world rarely brings people like that to life. I invited the man inside my house to discuss with him anything he might inquire about, by then I looked much older then I really was and the man was surprised when I told him that I’m only a hundred twenty seven years old. I spoke endlessly at least that’s what I remember after all I didn’t speak with no-man for seventy seven years. Finally I finished talking, it was already night and I invited the man to spend the night at my house, he did not speak a word since he got inside my house but I spoke to him anyway not wasting any precious moment of talk. He accepted my offer with a nod and we both went to sleep, the next morning he came to straight forward and asked me for the egg and in return he was willing to pay much. I didn’t need money as I have nothing to do with it, I needed company and thus I asked for it. Finally he introduced himself as High Lord Modeus, and he did accept my offer thus I became his apprentice in return I gave him the egg, he told me where to meet him and how to get there and I nodded. My real destiny could finally begin I could feel it as a chill rolled down my spine.

-Of Family,Betrayal and Exile, Memoirs of Avariss Phyraere.

----------------------------------------------------------

Equipment: A black robe with a murky green trim. Invisible symbols of fel magic are imprinted into the robe. He carries with himself a staff which he channels his magic through if needed and a sword to fight others in close combat if no other option is available. For safety percussions he always carries a hidden dagger in one of his inner robe pockets along with various alchemical ingredients. Alchemical equipment for experimenting and creating. 

Class: Warlock

Spells: 
Minor - Fel Fire Bolt, Create Night.
Major - Boil Blood


----------



## revan4559

you just need to edit in what spells you have komanko then your good to go.


----------



## komanko

right, forgot to add it. 

here I edited


----------



## revan4559

Remember the update is this wednesday, so only komanko and chobobuncle need to post.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Sorry my computer totally broke at the worst time, and just posted it, may not be the best but I tried since i only have my cheap little metro phone to type with


----------



## revan4559

ok the update is up and its time for you all to pick your dragon eggs xD. The next update will be next wednesday.


----------



## warsmith7752

Egg six, writing my post now.


----------



## G0arr

A random number generator says: (clack of dice) Egg 12!
I'll get to working on the post here in a bit.


----------



## komanko

Imma go for the 7th of the 8th


----------



## Angel of Blood

Don't supose i could grab the 8th Komanko?


----------



## komanko

Actually the 8th was my real choice I just mistyped of the 8th the previous post but if you really want it then its yours, but Im gonna warn you that I will cry XD


----------



## revan4559

I've given you the 7th egg Komanko, seeing as in appearance 7, 8 and 9 are all the same it doesnt really matter which of the three you take. and im guessing AoB is taking the 8th egg?


----------



## komanko

*Cry* You mean bastard. *Cry*


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i snagged the 9th so


----------



## Chocobuncle

Egg #14 sounds like my kind of egg haha be able to write something once my computer is working again


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next wednesday. I hope you all enjoy the challenge modeus has set you.


----------



## revan4559

the update is tomorrow, people who still need to post:

Angel of Blood
Komanko
Black Apostle
Chocobuncle


----------



## Angel of Blood

mine will be up this afters


----------



## komanko

Hopefully will get my up today if not Ill update 16:00 London time (looked for the time especially for you revan. Assuming its 15:55 right now in London [in the current post time which is 17:55 here])


----------



## revan4559

just get the post up by tomorrow then i dont mind.


----------



## komanko

Wanted to let you know that I have most of it done but I cant continue working on it right now so Ill get back to finishing it in about a hour and a half.


----------



## revan4559

dont worry, ill be updating the thread in a few hours anyway so you have plenty of time.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. next update will be next wednesday, and so you know Modeus isnt/wont be going easy on you for the training xD.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Sorry for the SUUUUUPER late post but yea worst timing by my computer and tried to sum everything so its very crammed and rushed im sorry but wont happen again dudes


----------



## revan4559

the update is on wednesday and only one person has posted? would it be better if i extend the deadline till friday?


----------



## warsmith7752

I should get mine up before Wednesday, I've had a fair ammount on my plate but I've been writing a little bit every day.


----------



## Angel of Blood

post will be up some time this afternoon/evening


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next wednesday.


----------



## warsmith7752

Anyone mind chucking me at the giant? I will try to knock it over with the swanky new hammer I have.

Just to clarify, is it like an olden days version of a thunderhammer? Or does it just pass on a shock to the target?


----------



## Chocobuncle

My guy is too blind to see any magical weapons near him lol but just wondering can we talk about strategies and our plan of attack here


----------



## revan4559

@ Chocobuncle: yes feel free to talk about your strategy here.

@ Warsmith: its a magical hammer that when it strikes it sends out a lightning bolt, so basically a thunderhammer.


----------



## G0arr

I say, hydra shield(as apposed to human shield), hamstring the big guy and hack hack hack when it falls.

If this hydra is like most others from myth and legend then it should have a very deadly poision, thus we could use that as well. (if it has the poision that is)

Warsmith: We could do that, though we need to get it looking at someone else when we throw you, otherwise it has a tree as a club, and you fly like a ball, batter up!


----------



## warsmith7752

Well we don't really want any of you erm...... Squishyer players getting in the way of a giant clobbering so maybe chocobunkle, komanko and g0arr attack the hydra while either blackapostile of AoB distracts the giant and the other one throws me.

Just suggesting things btw, we don't have to use this tactic, I'm sure there are plenty ways we could defeat the monsters.


----------



## revan4559

warsmith7752 said:


> Well we don't really want any of you erm...... Squishyer players getting in the way of a giant clobbering so maybe chocobunkle, komanko and g0arr attack the hydra while either blackapostile of AoB distracts the giant and the other one throws me.
> 
> Just suggesting things btw, we don't have to use this tactic, I'm sure there are plenty ways we could defeat the monsters.


Get eaten and choke it to death from the inside?


----------



## warsmith7752

revan4559 said:


> Get eaten and choke it to death from the inside?


That would be a challenge worth of a dwarf, and would be fun to describe.

Let's put it to a vote, me being chucked about, or me being eaten?


----------



## revan4559

Update is wednesday so dont forget to post.


----------



## G0arr

So, anyone have a plan on taking this thing?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

here's my idea, seeing as how i have a vampiric weapon and therefore am getting stronger with each hit this is what i think we should do. let me whack off a few more heads of the hydra cause they wont grow back when i do, that cuts down threat from that angle. i ran at giant, roll between legs and hack at a tendon, it falls to one knee and kell throws torak at the giant. Torak lands on giant's shoulders and beats its head in with hammer. then we kill mutilated hydra :victory:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Don't think Kells quite strong enough to throw a fully armoured dwarf. And then my character is a bit on an arse, don't expect too much co-operation out of him at these early stages


----------



## warsmith7752

I could try climbing the giant, dwarves are uses to climbing due to having to climb craggy rockfaces in the mountains, alternatively we just hack slash and kick until it falls over.


----------



## Chocobuncle

Wondering could we get an extension on the date for the action thread for thursday at least, just got off work and about to head to school and also see that one else posted anything yet so far either


----------



## revan4559

After getting a pm from Angel of blood that his laptop is sorta dead, and you lot asking for an extension. Im extending it to NEXT wednesday(23rd).


----------



## revan4559

Its coming up to the extension deadline and NO ONE has posted in the action thread, the following have yet to give me a reason why.

Chocobuncle
Warsmith
BAV
G0arr

The following i know about:

Angel of Blood (Broken-ish laptop)
Komanko (shouted at him to get it done asap)


----------



## G0arr

Sorry. Been working on my post and plan to get it up shortly.
Going essentially with BlackApostleVilhelm's plan. Need some others actions before I can really finish it.


----------



## Santaire

Are you still recruiting? Because if so I'd like to join


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Are you still recruiting? Because if so I'd like to join


Post up a character sheet then ill either post or pm you the list of the remaining eggs which can be chosen from.


----------



## komanko

Will have a post up today.


----------



## Santaire

Name: Extraxi Veho

Race: Dark elf

Age: 128

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall and slim with long dark hair that is usually tied back in a pony tail so that it does not obstruct his aim. He usually wears tight fitting fur lined leather armour over a cloth shirt and trousers made of thick cloth that is warm enough to stop him from freezing in the harsh weather of his home land. He is whipcord fast and stronger than he looks.

Personality: Extraxi is very quiet and brooding enjoying nothing more than the hunt and the kill. He enjoys the thrill of the bow shot that ends a life before they know what is happening to them. He has only one ambition and that is to be a dragon rider as mighty as Modeus himself.

Background and how he met Modeus: Extraxi was born into a wealthy family but as soon as he became old enough he abandoned his families wealth and comfort and went to live in the snowy wastes of his country. He returned only when he was bringing back the remains of huge beasts that he had hunted and killed on his own. Because of this he became famous among young dark elves who believed that if he could do it, so could they. After that, he began bringing back the remains of those few young hopefuls alongside the remains of the beasts he had killed. His own younger brother was one of those hopefuls.

After the shock of what his actions had caused he joined the army as a ranger to make up for it. It was after 5 years as a ranger that he first saw Modeus. They had just won a great battle against invading northmen raiders. He was awestruck by his confidence and amazed at the strength of the dragon beside him. He requested to be taught how to ride a dragon. Modeus said that if he still wanted to be a dragon rider then he should travel to Modeus' mountain fortress

Class: Ranger

Equipment: Finely crafted bow, long, double bladed knife and steel tipped arrows. Leather armour


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Name: Extraxi Veho
> 
> Race: Dark elf
> 
> Age: 128
> 
> Gender: Male
> 
> Appearance: Tall and slim with long dark hair that is usually tied back in a pony tail so that it does not obstruct his aim. He usually wears tight fitting fur lined leather armour over a cloth shirt and trousers made of thick cloth that is warm enough to stop him from freezing in the harsh weather of his home land. He is whipcord fast and stronger than he looks.
> 
> Personality: Extraxi is very quiet and brooding enjoying nothing more than the hunt and the kill. He enjoys the thrill of the bow shot that ends a life before they know what is happening to them. He has only one ambition and that is to be a dragon rider as mighty as Modeus himself.
> 
> Background and how he met Modeus: Extraxi was born into a wealthy family but as soon as he became old enough he abandoned his families wealth and comfort and went to live in the snowy wastes of his country. He returned only when he was bringing back the remains of huge beasts that he had hunted and killed on his own. Because of this he became famous among young dark elves who believed that if he could do it, so could they. After that, he began bringing back the remains of those few young hopefuls alongside the remains of the beasts he had killed. His own younger brother was one of those hopefuls.
> 
> After the shock of what his actions had caused he joined the army as a ranger to make up for it. It was after 5 years as a ranger that he first saw Modeus. They had just won a great battle against invading northmen raiders. He was awestruck by his confidence and amazed at the strength of the dragon beside him. He requested to be taught how to ride a dragon. Modeus said that if he still wanted to be a dragon rider then he should travel to Modeus' mountain fortress
> 
> Class: Ranger
> 
> Equipment: Finely crafted bow, long, double bladed knife and steel tipped arrows. Leather armour


All good, now you need to pick one of the following eggs:

Egg 1: The first of the eggs is a light coppery colour with small ebon spikes jutting out from random places of it, the egg also many small obsidian black dots over its surface.

Egg 2: The second of the eggs is once again a light coppery colour yet this one is completely smooth and has obsidian stripes instead of dots. Each stripe is evenly spaced from the one above and below and there are in total ten stripes.

Egg 3: The third egg in the row of dragon eggs is a pale yellow colour which has a pale blue spine running down the front of it. Each part of the spine is roughly two inches in length and looks very sharp to handle.

Egg 4: The fourth egg appears to be the complete opposite of the third egg, in that it is a very dark blue colour with a dark yellow spine that runs around the entire shape of the egg in a spiral type pattern.

Egg 5: The fifth egg in the line of dragon eggs is a rather pale grey colour which is completely smooth, and much like the second egg in the line, it has black stripes around parts of the shell.

Egg 10: The difference from all the other dragon eggs and the 10th egg is that the 10th egg is completely covered in some form of green and teal moss, which no matter how much you pick at it, wont come off of the egg. Meaning you are un-able to tell what colour the egg underneath is.

Egg 11: The 11th egg of the line of dragon eggs is a rather strange shade of gold. The egg itself has many spikes, spines and horn like growths jutting out of it which would make it very hard to handle.

Egg 13: The 13th egg is relatively simple to guess that lives inside, much like the 14th egg. Thanks to Modeus explaining earlier you can tell this egg house's an Ice dragon due to the way the air is chilled around it, and frost coats its outer shell and the stand which it is on.

Then ill add you in during the next update.


----------



## Santaire

I choose egg 13 if that's okay


----------



## revan4559

The following people need to tell me if they can or cant post by friday:

Black Apostle Vilhelm
Komanko(Think he may be getting his up today)

Angel of Blood, im wondering if your laptop is fixed?


----------



## komanko

I will have my up today, I just have an annoying English project I have to finish.


----------



## Angel of Blood

still on a on screen keyboard im afraid, waiting for the laptop to be picked up by the tech guys tommorow sometime, dunno how long they will take to fix it. will attempt to sort something out somehow


----------



## komanko

Use your phone again lol


----------



## warsmith7752

*looks back at the months of dead tumbs*

DONT DO IT! you will save yourself alot of bother if you write it at a library or something instead of the horror that is the notes app.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, im moving Age of Dragons to be updated every monday but the next update will be on the MONDAY THE 7TH OF MARCH!


----------



## komanko

I cant express the utter terror that I saw when I read your post Santaire...
You... you... you, expect me to believe, yea, to believe... That on your own, you fought, and killed, two FUCKING DRAGONS!?!?!?!!? WTF!? 

*Calming down* *taking deep breaths*

OK, I suggest that you revise your post or at least make it clear about what happened there because I hardly believe that you simply killed to dragons like its an everyday chore...


----------



## Santaire

Sorry, didn't mean it like that, meant he encountered and escaped from 2 dragons

Edit: There, I have changed it to hiding rather fighting but you are right, I should've payed more attention to what I was writing, I didn't mean it to seem like he was amazingly good.


----------



## komanko

hehe, its fine, I was just a little bit shocked by your characters prowess XD


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> I cant express the utter terror that I saw when I read your post Santaire...
> You... you... you, expect me to believe, yea, to believe... That on your own, you fought, and killed, two FUCKING DRAGONS!?!?!?!!? WTF!?
> 
> *Calming down* *taking deep breaths*
> 
> OK, I suggest that you revise your post or at least make it clear about what happened there because I hardly believe that you simply killed to dragons like its an everyday chore...


Killing dragons is a simple everyday chore for Modeus though xD


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder: The Update is in five days, Monday 7th March.


----------



## Santaire

Anyone else going to post considering the update is tomorrow


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Anyone else going to post considering the update is tomorrow


I pm'ed everyone to see if they can post by monday, and everyone except BAV has said they will have a post up by then.(Though Angel of Blood i dont know due to his broken laptop)


----------



## komanko

If its not a problem I will have it up tomorrow noon cause I cant do it today. Hope it wont hurt your day plan


----------



## revan4559

thats fine, your noon is like....7am for me so chances are ill be asleep. xD


----------



## komanko

XD Not really, checking london time now and it seems that you are just struggling two hours behind me, means that if its 10 pm here then its 8 pm at London


----------



## Midge913

Hey Revan I was just wondering if you were still taking people for the RP? If not that's cool, this one just looked like a lot of fun.


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> Hey Revan I was just wondering if you were still taking people for the RP? If not that's cool, this one just looked like a lot of fun.


Yes im still accepting character sheets for the roleplay. Feel free to post one up then i will give you a list of the remaining eggs to choose from.


----------



## Midge913

Wonderful, I will get one up today.


----------



## Midge913

*Andaleth Veto*

Character Sheet(Player): Midge913
Name: Andaleth Veto
Race: Human
Gender:Male
Age: 27

Physical Appearance: Andaleth is stands around 5'11" tall, and is a lithe 180 pounds. Andaleth fares from the volcanic regions of Bel'angrath and like the other people of this region is dark of skin, and hair. His hair he keeps closely cropped and he has a well gromed goatee. His eyes are pale grey, in opposition to most of the people of his region, but the combination of his pale eyes and dark skin, make his appearance very attractive. Andaleth is muscled and atheltic but more in the form of a runner or gymnast, lean, and quick, as opposed to the body builder type. Andaleth is typically garbed in black leather, dark colored fabrics, and a very dark blue almost black full cloak with a hood. 


Personality: Andaleth is very quiet in his demeanor, rarely speaking unless necessary. He is of quick wit and very intelligent, choosing to approach problems with logic and thought rather than brute force. Andaleth is quick on his feet and is rarely caught off guard by things. That being said, even with his back ground and abilities, he is a good person at his core. He gives selflessly and once it has been earned he is loyal without question. 

Background and How you met Modeus: Andaleth grew up in the captial Heirensburg. His parents both died when he was around the age of eleven and after their death he lived on the streets. There he started to learn the skills of a thief and pick-pocket, until he found himself running with a gang of theives around the age of 16. It was at this age that Andaleth found that he had a natural talent for Fel magic. Learning as he went, he used his Fel abilities during the commission of thefts and burglaries, often summoning shadow imps and other void beings to assist him in furtherance of those crimes. 

By the age of 22, Andaleth had grown quite a name for himself as a cat burglar, thief, and occasional assassin. Even though the tools of his trade were frowned upon and inheriently evil, Andaleth saw himself as a tool against the wicked and the corrupt. He never took contracts that were against those he judged to be innocent, and often a lion's share of his profits would turn up in temple collection boxes, shelters for the sick and poor, or found in the form of large parcels of food on the doorstep of orphanages. He always saw himself as a tool against injustice, one who could do what was needed no matter the cost. 

It was in this capacity that he was approached by some high ranking officials. He was told that there was a group of malcontents, thieves and murderers all, who had managed to get their hands on an object of power that would threaten to topple the balance of power in the city. They wanted him to steal the item and bring it back for the cities mages to study it. 

After being given the layout, and information on the bands location. Andaleth successfully infiltrated the compound. After taking out the guards and entering the secured room where the item was rumored to be kept he found himsefl staring at what appeared to be a large egg, carefully arrayed in a warming tent. This was the only item in the room, so it must have been the object that he sought. Carefully wrapping the egg, for it was covered with large sharp spines and ridges, he made his escape from the compound. 

Little did he know that his progress had been followed by none other than Lord Modeus, who had also heard that this cut throat gang had gotten their hands on a dragon egg. As Andaleth picked his way back out of the country side with his prize, Modeus confronted him on the road, demanding the egg. Well, faced with a fully clad warrior and a large black dragon, Andaleth decided that it was in his best interests to do as asked. After Andaleth turned the egg over to the dragon lord he was surprised when this formidable warrior praised him for his skills in the infiltration of the heavily fortified compound. "I could use someone of your skills," he said. "In exchange for this egg," he continued,"I offer you the opportunity to come to my keep and be my apprentice, for there is much I could teach you." 

Andaleth had little choice. His failure to return the egg to the city leaders would have negative consequences and the thought of what he could learn from a legend was too tempting an offer to pass up. He agreed to come to Modeus' keep. 

Class: Warlock 
Major spell: Dark Summoning
Minor Spells: Fel Fire Bolt & Fel Lightning bolt

Equipment: Black leather armor, leg greaves and bracers, he also carries a small length of rope and grapple and lock picks. He carries two daggers, one in his boot, another larger one at the small of his back. He also carries a short sword strapped to his back. 

Hope this is ok, let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## revan4559

Character sheet is all fine. Egg you have chosen has been accepted. You will be added in this update when i stop getting interrupted and can actually get down to typing it.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the double-post. The update will be up TOMORROW to give BlackAspotle enough time to post.


----------



## warsmith7752

You had better be prepared komanko, Torak is going to be PISSED. And dwarves hold grudges forever and the fact that you a long 'un isn't going to help matters. Be ready for a lifetime of scorn, a death duel or to give the dwarf something in compensation.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Apologies if post isn't that great, its truely fucking horrific posting a role-play thread on a mobile. Komanko hope you don't mind me using you as horse aswell ^^


----------



## komanko

haha it was worth every second of it XD

BTW AoB the giant is pretty damn tall about 30 meters high XD so getting up on his arms isn't that easy XD


----------



## Angel of Blood

Meh I'll edit it to belly


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Tuesday.(15th)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Just a minor point on midges posts, I was under the impression that we were the first group of individuals Modeus had chosen to become dragon riders?


----------



## revan4559

Not all the apprentices arrived at the same time. There were some before you(2 months) and there will be some after you. Seeing as Modeus wont be able to teach you EVERY day some of the apprentices who already have had abit of training will teach you. Also it means you can rp with apprentices who know abit more of you. Do you get what i mean?

Also Angel of Blood: You able to get A life of Adventure post up? as that update is friday(12th) meaning you should have your laptop back?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Right, just there was no mention of it before midges post, was a bit confusing. Nvm though.

Laptop is scheduled back for Saturday, though I've still not heard anything from the repair guys, will probably have to do a mobile update again, so apologies if it's a bit short or non-descript


----------



## revan4559

No problem just get an update when you can before saturday.


----------



## G0arr

How many spells do casters have access to each day?


----------



## revan4559

Ill let you know when your almost at your limit. Im going off of how powerful the spells are not the amount of them. As i said the stronger the spell the more tired you become.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder: The update is on Tuesday.(15th)


----------



## G0arr

Sorry for the short post but I can't think of anything else to put in it.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow, the following need to post:

Chocobuncle
Warsmith
Black Apostle Vihlem
Komanko
Angel of Blood


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

should have mine up within the next 24 hours. have to visit the dentist for a root canal today very soon so we shall see how i feel


----------



## revan4559

THIS IS IMPORTANT TO ALL PLAYERS: I need you all to start thinking of names for your dragons so i can finish up the dragon character sheets in the Age of Dragons file that i have on my computer. The ONLY thing i will tell you at the moment is what gender they will be:

Angel of Blood's Dragon: Male

Black Apostle Vihlem's Dragon: Female

G0arr's Dragon: Female

Chocobuncle's Dragon: Male

Warsmith7752's Dragon: Male

Komanko's Dragon: Male

Santaire's Dragon: Female

Midge913's Dragon: Male


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

my dragon will be ultimate betch number 1 hahahahaha jk


----------



## Angel of Blood

Steve





Disclaimer: Post contains irony


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Tuesday.(22nd)

Oh and Angel of Blood, you call your dragon steve then im going to set Kharn the Betrayer on you along with a savage 2 foot gnome.


----------



## warsmith7752

Would the giant live if it got one of it's heads smashed? Or does it need both to live?


----------



## revan4559

only needs one head to live. But its a Dark Lands giant so dont expect it to be easy to kill a head.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow. Angel of Blood, Komanko, Black Apostle Vihlem, G0arr, Warsmith and Midge need to post.


----------



## komanko

I know, it shall be done.


----------



## Midge913

I will be getting mine up before 5pm EST, around 9 I think for you Englanders


----------



## revan4559

Posting update up tomorrow to give BAV and Warsmith enough time to post.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next wednesday. (30th)


----------



## revan4559

The update is this wednesday. All of you need to get posting if you havent already.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Wednesday the 6th.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

absolutely love her already


----------



## revan4559

The Update is this wednesday, the following need to post:

Angel of Blood
Warsmith

(i think thats it?)


----------



## Midge913

Wow! definitely some animosity there with Kell and Avariss. Look forward to watching that develop. Nice post AoB.


----------



## komanko

Finally you've posted 
I waited to see your reaction XD
Can't rep you unfortunately...


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, seeing as all but Bjor/Bav and Kell/AoB were asleep i decided to skip it forward an hour in the rp and moved onto the feast. Next update will be Wednesday the 13th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is this wednesday so dont forget to post.

Important note for players who may wish to join. I am still allowing character sheets and we have the following eggs left to pick from:


Egg 1: The first of the eggs is a light coppery colour with small ebon spikes jutting out from random places of it, the egg also many small obsidian black dots over its surface.

Egg 2: The second of the eggs is once again a light coppery colour yet this one is completely smooth and has obsidian stripes instead of dots. Each stripe is evenly spaced from the one above and below and there are in total ten stripes.

Egg 3: The third egg in the row of dragon eggs is a pale yellow colour which has a pale blue spine running down the front of it. Each part of the spine is roughly two inches in length and looks very sharp to handle.

Egg 4: The fourth egg appears to be the complete opposite of the third egg, in that it is a very dark blue colour with a dark yellow spine 

Egg 10: The difference from all the other dragon eggs and the 10th egg is that the 10th egg is completely covered in some form of green and teal moss, which no matter how much you pick at it, wont come off of the egg. Meaning you are un-able to tell what colour the egg underneath is.

Egg 11: The 11th egg of the line of dragon eggs is a rather strange shade of gold. The egg itself has many spikes, spines and horn like growths jutting out of it which would make it very hard to handle.


----------



## revan4559

I'll get the update tomorrow sometime to give Komanko time to post and anyone else who wants to post again. But also because somehow Midge managed to predic what i was updating for him and posted, meaning i have to change it aswell. xD scary midge.


----------



## komanko

Whoopy di doo I am done


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> I'll get the update tomorrow sometime to give Komanko time to post and anyone else who wants to post again. But also because somehow Midge managed to predic what i was updating for him and posted, meaning i have to change it aswell. xD scary midge.


:grin: Sorry mate!


----------



## Angel of Blood

revan4559 said:


> But also because somehow Midge managed to predic what i was updating for him and posted, meaning i have to change it aswell. xD scary midge.


I'll alert the Ordo Hereticus


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> I'll alert the Ordo Hereticus


How do you know I am not an agent of the Ordo already...... Nobody expects the Inquisition!


----------



## revan4559

Well according to Komanko i make the emperor look like an imperial guard sooo .*throws Midge into the warp until i can decide what to write for him*


----------



## komanko

Midge913 said:


> How do you know I am not an agent of the Ordo already...... Nobody expects the Inquisition!


The Spanish inquisition


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Everyone fine with the update being on a wednesday still? so Wednesday the 20th.


----------



## Midge913

sounds good to me


----------



## komanko

No problem with that.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Will have to get a very quick post up tonight, as i'm off on holiday tommorow until the 23rd


----------



## revan4559

Going to extend the deadline to monday 25th so Black Apostle can post, and Angel of Blood will be back on the 23rd so it means he can post too.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Monday.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is today. People needing to post are: Angel of Blood and Black Apostle Vihlem. You've got until 8pm GMT time.


----------



## revan4559

Extending the time i post the update until tomorrow at 8am GMT time which gives BAV enough time to post.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next Tuesday 10th.


----------



## revan4559

reminder, the update is on Tuesday if you havent posted then you need to.


----------



## Midge913

I want to apologize for the delay in my post gents especially since I feel as some of you are wanting for me to do so. I promise mine will be up this after noon before 5 EST, so 10ish for those of you across the pond.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, just get it done when you can.


----------



## Midge913

My post is up.


----------



## komanko

Will have mine up today I think. (no, not in these ten minutes between 11:50 to 12:00)


----------



## Midge913

Nice post Komanko! I am dying to hear the answer to that one as well.


----------



## komanko

Thanks  You wrote a great post there as well ^.^


----------



## Angel of Blood

Apologies for the somewhat brief and plain update, but i'm currently on exercise and seemingly spent my imagination on my character sheet for Darkreevers RP.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, just waiting on Santaire and Black Apostle Vihlem to post then the update will be up. So at the lastest it will be up tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update is next Tuesday 17th.


----------



## revan4559

Update is in two days, and currently all of you need to post before i unleash some hell hounds after you.


----------



## Santaire

Im waiting for Midge and Angel of Blood to post their answers before I post.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about the delay from me folks I have had a really busy weekend. I will get something posted up hopefully tomorrow morning.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Mine will be up tomorrow, though i'm confused as to why you need my post to do yours Santaire.

Edit: Bollucks, ignore that Santaire, for some reason i thought i was on the A Life of Action and Adventure thread. Fail.


----------



## komanko

If I would have answered this I would have gotten a warning... Seriously, look at the previous post and then try and understand.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Balls, ignore that last bit Santaire, for some reason i thought i was looking at the Life of Action and Adventure board. Fail.


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> Balls, ignore that last bit Santaire, for some reason i thought i was looking at the Life of Action and Adventure board. Fail.


For that you need a slap, 6 rep points to who ever slaps Angel of Blood.


----------



## komanko

I want em' I want em' I want em' I want em' I want em' I want em'

Slaps AoB across the face with my mighty and fierce hand leaving a big red mark across his cheek in the shape of Revan's hand and with the markings Ass.


----------



## Midge913

My post is up. Sorry for the delay guys!


----------



## revan4559

Extension until 9pm GMT time tomorrow(Wednesday 18th) for Angel of Blood and Black Apostle Vihlem so they can post, and because the forum being down earlier im behind in updating it so it will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Apologies, my course officers being the commedians they are decided to drop a day of mock exams on us! Will have the post up tonight


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update is Wednesday 25th.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

just a heads up santaire the policies and customs of the men of the north have been stated by revan before that they are known to very few outsiders. so while i do appreciate your character not interfering with my brawl with the Grimskull i highly doubt that your character would have been able to figure out that custom by simply watching Bjor slam a mug into his enemy's face. 

dont mean to sound rude or anything, just being nitpicky


----------



## Santaire

Got it, will change my post now.

Edit: Done, that better?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

perfect thank you :grin:


----------



## revan4559

BAV, you need to post in A Life of Adventure so go*kicks you to AloA action thread* You too Komanko and Angel of Blood. *Kicks you over there after kicking BAV*


----------



## revan4559

Extending the update deadline until friday. The following need to post: Angel of Blood, Komanko, G0arr.


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Kalrond Swiftshot Corlandril 

Race: Wood Elves

Gender: Male

Age: 87

Physical Appearance: Kalrond stands at an medium 7’6” with a lithe yet muscled body. Having been raised under the trees of Ela’Amnor has left his skin tanned to match his long brown hair. Tattoos of the of the forest line his body to show his reverence for the Great Forest. His eyes are a deep amber shade to match his features. 

Personality: Kalrond is distrustful of anything not Wood Elf, even his cousins are held in apprehension by him. The First Rider is the only outsider from the forest held in awe by Kalrond. When outdoors, Kalrond is approachable and normally well mannered. However, something about the confining spaces of the mountains leaves Kalrond feeling closed in and claustrophobic. Though Kalrond disapproves of the choices of his fellow Elves, Kalrond would happily share a conversation with them over the mortal men or the dwarves. Deeply spiritual, Kalrond respects his peoples ways and is easily offended by outsiders speaking of the Great Forest in an ill manner.

Background: Kalrond grew up among the nobility of the wood elves. Born into the strong line of Corlandril, Kalrond grew up deep in the woods surrounded by the beauty and mysticism of Ela’Amnor. Teaching everything he knew to his son, Kalrond’s father taught him to hold a bow right before he had even learned to walk properly. By the time he was 10, he had accompanied his father several hunts; even taking a deer down by himself on one hunt. When he wasn’t being taught the art of hunting, Kalrond learned of politics and the spiritual nature of his family. Believing the creatures of the forest were one with each other, Kalrond learned to respect each creature he learned of, even the dreaded and fearsome dragons. 

For the next several decades, Kalrond lead his fathers hunters on patrols of the forest for intruders, on regular hunts, and with helping the druids of his people maintain the balance of the Great Forest, earning the title Swiftshot after one particularly successful hunt . By the time he was 87, Kalrond learned of a Green Dragon pillaging several Wood Elf cities near the mountains not far from them. Having met with several other nobles on the matter, Kalrond’s father decided to send 150 of his hunters, more than half of his valued and deadly archers, with Kalrond leading them to aid in the destruction of the monster. 

Together with his warband, Kalrond passed through the forest quickly on the hunt for the beast. It was not long after passing through the ruins of the one of the wrecked cities that Kalrond and his scouts spotted the huge form of the dragon on one of the jagged cliffs of the mountain. As if sensing enemies, the dragon soared into the air searching for the elves. 

Taking cover in the trees and ruins, by the time the dragon landed and began searching for the elves, it had no idea what awaited it. With a war-shout in elvish, Kalrond leapt from his cover and fired the first of many shots at the dragon. As one the rest of the warband leapt from hiding and unleashed a hail of arrows into the beast, only enraging it rather than harming it. With one fiery breath, the dragon ignited 30 of his warriors. Still, no arrow that hit the beasts hide did any damage to it. His ambush falling apart around him, Kalrond looked on helplessly as more and more of his elves were burned alive. By the time Kalrond could count no more than 40 of his rangers left, Kalrond ordered the retreat. Bounding into the trees, the rangers needed no further encouragement to flee. Kalrond, however, had no intention of returning to his father in defeat and shame. Knocking a bow into his arrow, Kalrond waited for the right moment to strike the dragon as it stalked through the ruins looking for any more elves to kill. When it was close enough to see the blackness of its eyes, Kalrond broke from his cover , took aim, and fired his arrow in the time it would take for a heart to beat. By the grace of the forest spirits, Kalrond’s arrow pierced the dragon’s left eye, shattering it and sending the beast into a terrible rampage. As he turned to run back into cover, Kalrond missed the dragon’s sweeping tail. With enough force to knock the wind out of him and stun him, Kalrond was flung through the air to land on the ground 20 feet away. As darkness descended, the last thing Kalrond remembered seeing was the dragon stalking towards him to wreck vengeance and a large black shadow envelope him before he passed out. 

Several minutes later, Kalrond awoke violently to the sound of a huge roar. Leaping to his feet, Kalrond saw the green dragon soaring into the air back off to its lair. Looking around, Kalrond searched for whatever it was that had saved him. It wasn’t too hard to find. Standing in the center of village ruins, a great black dragon stood sentinel over the remains. Walking towards it Kalrond noticed a figure climbing off the dragons back. That could mean only one thing: The First Rider. Modeus. What he was doing here Kalrond didn’t know but as he made his way over to him and introduced himself, Kalrond felt a presence surrounding the elf; as if power and wisdom radiated off the First Rider. By the time Kalrond finished his tale of what happened, Modeus sighed at the tragic losses his men had sustained but commanded him on his courage. To Kalrond’s surprise, Modeus even extended an offer to train Kalrond in something he had only dreamed of as a small elf: to train in the art of riding dragons. Kalrond thought about his family but he knew they would have wished for him to go off and try and achieve something nothing nobody in their family had ever achieved. With determination in him, Kalrond accepted Modeus's offer and followed to learn he art of dragon riding

Class: Ranger

Equipment: Slim steel sword wielded by his great grandfather and a bow crafted from the strong woods of Ela’Amnor. Kalrond wears a leather jerking and cloak he crafted himself and wields a hunting dagger around his waist

Egg: 10

Name: Elohirim


----------



## revan4559

Nightlord, you need to pick from one of the following eggs and give it a name. Your dragon will be male so pick a male name.


Egg 1: The first of the eggs is a light coppery colour with small ebon spikes jutting out from random places of it, the egg also many small obsidian black dots over its surface.

Egg 2: The second of the eggs is once again a light coppery colour yet this one is completely smooth and has obsidian stripes instead of dots. Each stripe is evenly spaced from the one above and below and there are in total ten stripes.

Egg 3: The third egg in the row of dragon eggs is a pale yellow colour which has a pale blue spine running down the front of it. Each part of the spine is roughly two inches in length and looks very sharp to handle.

Egg 4: The fourth egg appears to be the complete opposite of the third egg, in that it is a very dark blue colour with a dark yellow spine 

Egg 10: The difference from all the other dragon eggs and the 10th egg is that the 10th egg is completely covered in some form of green and teal moss, which no matter how much you pick at it, wont come off of the egg. Meaning you are un-able to tell what colour the egg underneath is.

Egg 11: The 11th egg of the line of dragon eggs is a rather strange shade of gold. The egg itself has many spikes, spines and horn like growths jutting out of it which would make it very hard to handle.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 5th.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

all i can say is good thing i used to wrestle in high school hahaha i know exactly how to get him off of me :grin:

EDIT: thank you for helping Angel of Blood, hopefully the Frost-axe doesnt give you too much trouble lol


----------



## Yru0

Sorry for butting in here, but are you guys still recruiting for the RP?


----------



## komanko

I think so, and its not us guys its just a single guy called Raven.

Edit: Oops, forgot that its Revan. I need to make that intentional spelling mistake after all...

Edit 2: I'd suggest PMing him or waiting for him to reply before posting a character, it may save you some time.


----------



## Yru0

Kool cheers, I'll PM him now


----------



## Midge913

Welcome aboard Nightlord


----------



## Yru0

Cool, here it is 

Name: Aseer 
Race:Human (Bel'angrath)
Gender:Male
Age:20
Physical Appearance: Aseer is an averaged size human, his height and build, although fit, doesn't draw one's attention as to belonging to a skilled warrior. Rather, it is his stance and aura of self confidence that surrounds him that causes his opponents to be weary in his presence. He grows a light stuble, and purely refuses to shave it for a lack of need to do so, although the end result highlights his relative young age for one with such skill.

Personality: Aseer has always been ahead of his class, always been the leading archer in the group, and he never lets anybody forget it. Having that delicate concoction of narcisism and sadism that results in heroism. Aseer is rather welcoming to all outsiders, as long as they are not his enemy, having being originally brought up as one himself. He is very self centered and believes that he will be, if not already is, one of the greatest warriors who ever lived, at least that's what he keeps telling everybody. However, his role as a scout has taught him to be serious and proffessional on the field, although his record is rife with insubordination off of it.

Background/ how he met Modeus: Aseer is not originally from the main lands of Bel'angrath, but rather from the desert regions on the outlying regions, plagued by bandits and raiders. A nobleman and close confident of the royalty was on an expedition into the largely uninhabited lands when he stumbled upon a devastated trade caravan. Nobody could discern its origin, and nobody even knew if it was Bel'angrath. But, nonetheless, the horrific scene of the mutilated bodies of the traders, slaughtered where they stood by am assailant who fled long ago, envoked pity and anger in even the sternest members of the party.

It was here where the nobleman stumbled upon Aseer, barely two years old, the nobleman took the child as his own, believing that he owed the courageous, but misfortunate, pioneers something in return for their failed gamble. And so, it was as a noble that the young Aseer grew, in the middle of society and welcomed by all due to family connections, but never forgetting that he himself was an outsider.

Over time, his prowess with a bow became aparent and he was constantly leading hunts to fell wild beasts, some simple games, and others much more serious. Aseer met his match in the shape of a great winged beast that was assaulting a border-lying settlement. The battle dragged on for nigh on an hour as the king's men were slaughtered where they stood, hundreds lay dying as the bloody scene went on, until Aseer stood, exhausted and backed into a corner by the monster. Until a great black shape blotted out the sun...

When he awoke, Aseer found himself gazing into the eyes of a foreign warrior, Aseer believed he was a Dark elf. The elf introduced himself as Modeus, the first rider. Aseer could hardly hear a word spoken of the man, as his full attention was focused on his steed, a mighty beast that radiated not only power and strength...but intelligence, this unnerved Aseer, and intrigued him. He jumped at the chance to travel with the man, dispatching a messenger back to his father recounting the events. After all, he owed the man his life...not that he was ever going to admit that he needed saving.

Class:Archer

Equipment: A well-crafted bow, although far from the power of those emplyed by riders and even most Wood elves with bows crafted from the songs of the forest. But it has served Aseer well. For emergencies and general use, Aseer also carries a hardy combat knife, largely used for survival rather than combat, although it too has come in handy in difficult situations. His armour is made of leather, the characteristic of archers allowing freer movement, but less protection. Aseer believes his equipment to be top class, but his upcoming encounters with the powerful riders will prove to him otherwise...

Egg:2

Name:Seraphim


----------



## Midge913

Haha! My post is actually up early for a change!


----------



## JAMOB

*Name:* Morrak Aerg

*Race:* Mountain Dwarf

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 73

*Physical Appearance:* He has a fiery red color of hair and beard, a reflection of his personality. He has brown eyes and is about 4”6’. He is extremely well muscled and his body is tough enough to withstand almost anything. He wears amour that covers most of his body, although almost always forgoes his helmet: he long ago decided it was better as a throwing weapon than protection and it hindered his movements. He wears heavy gauntlets on his arms that he generally uses as weapons.

*Personality:* He has a fiery personality and is easily angered, although almost never with friends. When a friend is offended he will often take greater offence than they do. He is a firm defender of friends and great at the art of hate. One thing he hates is Dragons, and the other is the Deep Dwarves.

*Background/ how you met Modeus:* He is a member of the Ironhammer clan and was one of the dwarves who helped show the new Dragon Riders in, as well as tending #4. Upon seeing all of it he was taken with a strange desire to have a dragon of his own. He was angry with himself for thinking this as his whole life he had hated Dragons. He had been heavily opposed to their presence in the Hold, and he had not actually wanted to even go there. Yet for some reason he thought Modeus’ dragon was the most beautiful creature he had ever seen.

His hate of dragons had started at the young age of 34, when they had raided his home for dwarven Gold. He had lived in the Stronghold Gildukr with his parents and younger sister, as well as many other Dwarven families. His father had been a leader of the watch, and it was his job to sight dragons. One fateful night he saw one of the feared Gold Dragons flying toward the keep and he raised the alarm. The dragon had sighted him and instantly attacked his portion of the wall, breathing fire upon it and melting away the foundation. His father was burned alive by this fire. The dragon continued to attack the towers with their heavy weapons, and then went after the fleeing civilian dwarves.

Morraks family was among these civilians. Morrak himself went with a group of dwarves to try to fight off the dragon, but they never got close. This dragon hit them as they were running to him, and Morrak was knocked unconscious while most of the others were killed instantly. Only Morraks great hammer managed to survive the fight. His family was slain while running away with a burst of Golden fire. Eventually the Dragon was repelled but at the cost of hundreds of lives. The Ironhammers came to help and wisely evacuated all living dwarves from that place as the Dragon returned the next week, fresh and ready for another attack. Many of the dwarves saved joined the Ironhammer clan, including Morrak.

All this hate was bottled up inside him for years as he trained and trained with little break. And then he met Modeus. The first time he talked with Modeus he stammered and backed away, as he was a Dark Elf inside his home. He then saw Modeus’ Dragon and simply ran the other way. Weeks after Modues gave the new initiates their Dragons he met Modeus alone again. This time he had worked up the courage to ask Modeus if he could become his apprentice, and to his surprise and delight the answer was yes.

*Class:* Warrior

*Equipment:* A large battle hammer with ancient writings on it that was passed down through his family for generations, 2 smaller throwing axes that can be used hand to hand if necessary, his armor, and his insanely tough body.

*Egg Chosen:* 4

*Dragons Name:* Valerian


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow, if you havent posted then i suggest you do. and welcome to JAMOB and Yru2. You will be added in tomorrow during the update.


----------



## Midge913

welcome aboard Jamob and Yru2!


----------



## komanko

Welcome aboard 

OK, one post for me for now so I need to get some sleep and then I will post here as I am done with ARTGAC.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next sunday 12th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so if you need to post then i suggest you do so asap.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be Monday 20th.


----------



## revan4559

Update is monday. So if you need to post then i suggest you do it asap.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Post inbound just so you know


----------



## komanko

Where is the post's drop site?


----------



## revan4559

ill get the update done tomorrow, im abit tired after today due to an all day local GW tournament.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, next update will be Tuesday 28th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow, if you need to post then i suggest you do it.


----------



## komanko

Posting today after I return home.


----------



## Midge913

Mine will be up today as well.

So mine is up and I got a bit carried away....


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up tomorrow as its a Major update so its pretty long.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Friday 8th July.


----------



## Midge913

Awesome! I have been waiting for this update!


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Friday 15th.


----------



## revan4559

The update is on Friday. If you need to post then i suggest you do it asap.


----------



## Midge913

Mine will be up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I won't be able to post till Friday evening at least, don't get back from exercise til Friday noon sometime


----------



## revan4559

As alot of people need to post ill extend the deadline until Saturday. Angel of Blood, dont forget you have AloA still to do by Saturday aswell.


----------



## Santaire

Ill have a post up by friday


----------



## JAMOB

I will post this time and maybe next time (depends on when) but Im going away a week from this saturday. After that Ill be gone for a month, Im sorry if thats annoying, You could either kill me off or make me go somewhere, I dont know, secret mission or something? I am really sorry though...


----------



## Angel of Blood

JAMOB the masses of different colours made your post pretty hard to read. Dunno if anyone else thought the same


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be on Tuesday 26th.


----------



## JAMOB

Thats actually just for different people talking. I like to color code that so its easier to tell. I do it in all of them, this just had more people talking. But if more people complain, I can get rid of the colors...


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about this, extending the deadline until Friday as i need all of thursday/today to recover from my brothers 21st.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Sorry about this, extending the deadline until Friday as i need all of thursday/today to recover from my brothers 21st.


haha! glad it was a good time!


----------



## Angel of Blood

I am fine with this, im genuninly suprised i can even see the computer at the moment, post will be up tommorrrrow


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

good for me. will get my post up by then


----------



## revan4559

Waiting on Angel of Blood and Black Apostle Vihlem to post. Going to give them until Wednesday to post.


----------



## revan4559

Update is finally up, sorry for the long wait. Next update will be Saturday 13th. I'll also pm you the info you will need within the next 1-2 days.


----------



## Otep

out of curiosity, is this still open? i'm intrested in joining but i saw it started quite some time ago...


----------



## Rems

Bloody Hell, i missed an rpg that has dragons in it!? Interactable, rideable dragons. If only i had joined Heresy Online months ago. 

Ah, well. Consider this both an expression of interest (unlikely as any slots opening up would be) but also a hearty congratulations for all the GM'ing you do revan. In my short time here ive noticed that you, darkreever and unxpekted seem to be the most active and reliable gm's.


----------



## revan4559

To both of you i will say that there are still positions open to join the roleplay though i can't remember what eggs are left to pick from. I'll repost the full list again later on today but if you look in the first 1-2 pages of the action thread the full list should be there.


----------



## Rems

Thanks a lot revan, i can't tell you cool i think this rpg is. 

Will post up my character sheet later tonight. (With dragon egg chosen and dragon name i assume?) Also i'll thread crawl through the whole action thread to get a good grip on what's happened.

Edit- Character Sheet Thought i'd go with a warrior as there don't seem to be any of those so far. I took a fair few liberties fleshing out some background to Bel' Angrath, i hope you don't mind. I just saw that description of European and thought 'Knights'. 

Name: Jerome Du’ Savoi
Race: Human (Bel' Angrath)
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Class: Warrior
Equipment: Finely wrought full plate armour with adorning cloak. Heraldic Shield and Longsword. 

Appearance: A young, handsome man of noble birth Jerome stands tall(6 foot) and well built, limbs long and supple as befits a warrior of noble blood. With a chiselled visage, piercing blue eyes and dirty blonde ringlets Jerome has set many a maiden’s heart aflutter- a scenario he had used to his advantage countless times. A warrior, his lack of scars is a testament both to his skills and the quality of armour he can afford. Clad in the raiment of war he stands in shining full plate with crimson cloak and emblazoned shield. His heraldry is argent, a three headed wolf displayed gules. (A red wolf on a white background. 

Background and Personality: 
Born the fifth son of Lord Savoi, a notable Duke of Bel'Angrath Jerome was born, se he would believe, into disadvantage. Knowing that no matter how he proved himself, what feats of arms and gallentry he performed or how he honoured his lineage his brothers would be destined to pass over him by dint of their birth order. By the time he would inherit there would be nothing left for Jermone save a solitary castle if his brother were generous. 
It is a cruel irony then that Jerome is all a warrior noble could ask for in a son, a ‘true son’ Jerome considers himself. Tall of stature, long of limb and swift in deed Jerome is a knightly paragon at home amongst the courts and the tourney field. He has proved his valour and manhood in many a tourney and has distinguished himself in battle, knighted at the age of 16 after valour in the field. The courts and feasthalls he negiotaes as surely as any battlefield, paying every due courtesy, plucking every young rose. Truly Jerome is the epitome of young nobility. Which is what he will tell you himself, in great length.

For in Jerome is twinned a monstrous arogence and fierce ambition. The first blinds him to any mistakes and the concerns of others while the latter propels him from glorious deed to deed. Together they armour him in an unshakable self confidence as thick as the plate armour he wears. Prideful and capricious Jerome thinks of himself first, his weapons and horse second and other beings a distant third. People are to be used and discarded, whether through the attainment of glory in a duel or self gratification from a maiden. Blood and station and skill at arms afford him such privileges and he is quick to use them. Indeed his rancour towards his elder brothers is quite one sided. They are proud of their younger brother and the glory he brings Hous Savoi. Jerome however can not see this, only the fact that they will inherit while he, the strong sword shall not. So he sits in self imposed isolation from his brothers where he has only himself to blame. Still despite these flaws he is an puissant warrior and inspiring leader, perhaps the experience of training a dragon and tutelage under Modeus will temper his spirit.

Recruitment by Modeus 
It was in the aftermath of the great Summers eve tourney that Jerome was recruited by the dragon lord. The legendary figure had been appointed a position of great honour and was the talk of the tourney. His presence was explained as a desire to renew friendship between the nobles of the kingdom and the still new order of dragon riders. His true mission however was to select likely apprentices from amongst the competitors. So it was that Jerome took to the tilts unhorsing every man who rode against him. In the final joust he broke seven lances on the shield on Ser Segdriec, previous tourney champion. Jerome meant to further prove himself though and would not be denied. After Segdriec was carried insensible from the field and Jerome crown with the wreath of victory Modeus came to the young warrior offering him an apprenticeship. To Jerome this was the chance he had been waiting for. No longer would he be a mere swordhand as his father’s holdings passed to less worthy sons but he had the chance to forge himself a true legend, perhaps even establishing his own line. With a dragon at his back there would be no limit to the heights he might rise to. Modeus was aware of Jerome’s flaws but reasoned that despite them he was still a valuable pupil with great potential. The political benefits alone of closer relations to the human kingdom was worth much. Here was a possible emissary of noble line could entre courts unchallenged. Further he hoped that under his guidance and the experience of bonding with a dragon arrogance could become humility, pride service. 

Dragon: Egg 11
Name: Oberon


----------



## Rems

Correct me if i'm wrong but these would be our current players, their classes and thier dragons


Bjor Northman	Beserker	Black Dragon	Minerva
Uthiat	High Elf	Mage Gold Dragon Meldiriel
Kell Human	Warrior	Shadow Dragon	Typhon
Avariss	Dark Elf	Warlock	Black Two Heads	Gresh’Thoth
Extraxi	Dark Elf	Ranger	Ice Dragon Glacies
Andaleth	Human	Warlock	White Dragon	Sirrush
Aseer Human	Archer	Red Dragon Seraphim
Morak Dwarf Warrior	Blue Dragon Valerion

I think i'm up to speed now, ive gone through all the recruitment and action threads trying to learn about your characters. The dragons have hatched and the apprentices are starting their training power, learning from Modeus.

edit- the formatting on the above list isn't showing correctly. But its still readable right?


----------



## Midge913

Looks like you got everyone Well done on the character man, he sounds like an interesting addition to the group. Welcome aboard (with revans final approval of course)!


----------



## komanko

Thats everyone on your list and its quite understandable.

Nice character, he looks good enough to be smacked in the ass several times and be sent to detention. 

Well, hope you'll be accepted as you seem quite capable


----------



## Rems

Thanks. I thought to myself that someone raised from birth in a position of privilege would probably be a bit of a prick. His experiance with the dragon riders is either going to humble him or inflate his ego to the point where his head bursts . Of course your going to have to call him m'lord you know 

I think his interactions with the other characters will be very interesting, which is after all the meat of rpg's.


----------



## komanko

Out of interest. Is he like Bjor or Kell, does he fear and despises magic or sorcery? 

Look on the bright side, if his head explodes than... Oh, there is no bright side. Oh well *shrugs*


----------



## revan4559

All ok Rem ill add you to the action thread when i do the next update which will be next monday i think.


----------



## Rems

Cool. Looking forward to joining.


----------



## Eldar Wraithlord

Age:59
Raceeep Mountain Dwarf
Class:Berserker.
Know what do I do ?


----------



## darkreever

Eldar Wraithlord said:


> Know what do I do ?


Finishing your character sheet might be a good start.


----------



## Otep

ok, heres my little missy, i hope she suffices for the rp just let me know if you need more info or any tweaks.

Character Sheet(Player): Otep
Name: Adalstienn
Race: North Men
Gender: Female
Age: 26

Physical Appearance: Adalstienn is shorter then all of the people in her village. Standing 6 foot she is nearly a head shorter then anyone else. She is slender and frail looking, like an elf in human form. Another feature that caused Adalstienn to stand out is that she is albino. Deathly pale skin (even to other North men) brilliant blue eyes and snow white hair. 

Adalstienn sees herself as small and insignificant. she attempts to stay away from close combat and sticks to her bow more often then not. She is quite capable of fighting hand to hand, being taught by her father, but prefers the feel of her bow over a blade any day.

Her body is covered in scars from her previous hunting expeditions as long as several tattoos that cover from her face down to her arms.

A single black band going down over her right eye: a common mark of exile.
Two dozen red triangles tattooed around her neck: The sign of a hunter
Two black bands surrounding three red band on each forearm: each red band is the number of her clans men she has killed

Personality: Adalstienn's name only fits her personality because of her patience. "Nobel Stone" her patience was often compared to that of a stone as a child. Waiting for the perfect moment before acting. This trait is both a blessing and a curse when she hunts. 

Adalstienn will wait for the perfect shot if able to to save her arrows and take the beast down quickly and effectively before being noticed. She not only has failed to take down her mark because of her patience but from time to time she waits too long. Her last encounter was with a tundra wolf that spotted her and tore at her back before she got a clear shot at it's eye. 

Adalstienn also quick to anger, but slow to exact her revenge. As a child six boys taunted and teased her for being different. Several years later while on a hunt, she took all of them down one by one. That same winter's night, she was forcefully tattooed as a clan killer and exiled at the age of sixteen.

Background and How you met Modeus: Adalstienn was the child of a war hero and a well known shaman. The night of her birth her mother saw her daughter and claimed she would be something great. Either it be a Great good or an Unspeakable evil would be hers alone to decide. The elders both respected and fear the new born child as they would a warrior goddess standing before them.

Adalstienn, before her exile, was a talented archer. Since her exile 10 years ago, her techniques has changed. She had to learn to be quiet and stalk her prey with little to no margin of error. To lose her prey would be to lose a meal, which can not be afforded in the cold, desolate nights of the northern lands.

Over the course of ten years she lost her name of Adalstienn, and was called "The She Wolf of The Mountains". Her Ambushes were almost legendary along the mountain paths for their rapid execution and meticulous planning. The name how ever amused Adalstienn greatly, if anything she compared herself to the frozen terrors, who would wait weeks to spring their perfect ambush. 

One day while waiting patiently for her ambush to be sprung saw the most beautiful thing in her life. A Frozen Terror sprung up from the ground not even two hundred meters away from her ambush site. It quickly and efficiently decimated her potential prey before turning towards her position. 

She ran with all her might away from the drake but couldn't help but feel over joyed by the sight of the dragon. she wanted to study dragons close up and take their tactics and adopt them as her own. If the opportunity arose again, she would not run but carefully conceal herself and learn as much as she could from these beautiful and deadly creatures.

Adalstienn Still doesn't know why the dark elf sought her out, he simply asked if she wanted to be his apprentice to be a dragon rider. His name meant nothing to her, but she remembered hearing the dark elves were excellent archers and patient hunters. Naturally, she argued with herself for a few moments, before seeing his dragon leering in the distance. Beautiful in a sinister way but all the more elegant in her opinion. That alone gave her incentive to speak the first words that passed through her lips in two years. "I Accept"

Class: Huntress (archer)

Equipment: Adalstienn's clothing is hand made out of the white pelts of the tundra wolves she often hunts for food and sport. White fur boots that come up to her knees, pants and what appears to be a sort of corset with sleeves.

Two daggers hang from her hips, one straight the other curved into a "U" shape. On her back, is a crude quiver filled with several different arrows for different uses and a hand crafted re-curve bow she made herself.

Egg: 14 (if still available) 
name: depends on the dragon doesn't it


----------



## revan4559

Well Rems dragon is going to need to be male as he called it Oberon.

As for your dragon Otep it is going to be famale so give it a female name. Good character sheet, its accepted and liks Rems ill add you in during the next update. Otep if you would like to pm me the name of your dragon i can add it to my list of who's dragon is called what, what it is, and its personality.

Eldar Wraithlord, if you wish to join then i suggest filling out the full character sheet posted on the first page of the recruitment thread. If you need help making a character then feel free to pm me.


----------



## Rems

@Otep nice character, especially being a female. It good to have a female dynamic in an rpg, adds some variety and more to the rp experiance. 

Unfortunetly dragon 14 is taken by my count, Torak chose the stone dragon. (though he did appear to have dropped out) 

The one's unchosen are:

Egg 1: The first of the eggs is a light coppery colour with small ebon spikes jutting out from random places of it, the egg also many small obsidian black dots over its surface.

Egg 3: The third egg in the row of dragon eggs is a pale yellow colour which has a pale blue spine running down the front of it. Each part of the spine is roughly two inches in length and looks very sharp to handle.

(Presumably a bronze and yellow dragon respectively as those are the only dragons that havn't yet appeared in the rpg and there was suppsoed to be one of each kind with two double ups. Mine could also be a bronze though i have a sneaking suspicion it's a gold, but we will see)

Unless the eggs of those who dropped out are also available.


----------



## revan4559

All 14 eggs are avalible again as those that had some of them dropped out awhile ago. Thats why Otep can have the stone dragon.

Also there are now yellow dragons in this roleplay, the closest thing there are to yellow dragons are Gold Dragons. Also egg 1 is a Red Dragon as i did put in multiple of each dragon for reds, blues, and blacks(i think there was 1 other but i cant remember).


----------



## Rems

My mistake, i thought there was a yellow (perhaps one of the dragons has some yellow colouring? I'm sure i saw the world yellow somewhere) So egg 11 (the one i chose) would be the Bronze dragon then?


----------



## revan4559

Yours is a bronze dragon yes.


----------



## Otep

this may sound odd but can i get a quick and dirty run down of what i missed? i read the first seven pages before getting a massive migraine from staring at the screen...


----------



## Rems

The various apprentices journeyed to High Dragon Hold at the request of Modeus, the first dragon rider and a supremely powerful dark elf. Once there it was revealed they were to be dragon riders and were invited to choose an egg for themselves. 

Once they had done so they were immediately thrust into training, entering a arena and battling against creatures from the dark lands, notably a hydra and a giant. Their success was partly due to the magic weapons Medus gifted them with during the fight, and then took away afterwards.

The apprentices were then shown to their rooms, where the eggs they had chosen previously also where. Kell's and Bjor's hatched at this time producing the dragons Typhon and Minerva respectively. After the fight Modeus remarked that they needed a lot more training and had to learn to function as a group. 

The next they saw Modeus was at a feast/dinner that night where the characters further got to know each other and exchanged backstory information. Bjor and Kell also got into a fight with two northman apprentices. Avariss was also evicted from the hall due to his rather strange behaviour. He is evidently schizophrenic or has some personality disorder- he hears a voice in his head which can take control of his body and gives violent and disturbing advice. Modeus displayed more of his magical power to do this, in a not entirely reassuring manner. 

The next day they awoke to find all the dragons had hatched. They were then taken through the hold to a large open air platform on the side of the mountain. Once there Modeus descended from the sky on his dragon, to continue the training. He infroemd them that they would learn to ride dragons on some pre-reared dragons and would learn how to fight with/on dragons. He asked the characters what they knew about their type of dragons, supplying some additional information and answering their questions. The humans were given a potion to extend their lives to better match the other races. He then led the group back inside the mountain to a higher part of the hold of a distinctly different craftsmanship. While walking he asks the apprentices about the different myths and legends they have heard about Modeus. 

And that's were the rpg is at. So it's been a couple days since the apprentices first arrived and everything is still very new to them. (Heh game of time of a few days and real time of several months. That really say's something positive about the quality of the posts). 

I hope no one thinks it presumptuous of me, a new player who hasn't even posted in the action thread yet to recount the adventure so far.


----------



## Otep

i dont think so but thank you  i got to the drinking contest the 2nd batch before my headache returned lol


----------



## komanko

Well, I must say Rems, great job with that. You pretty much nailed it with the summery. Couldn't have done it better myself.

Edit: Oh and Welcome Otep. Its nice to have a female to rap... To rapidly give praise to. What else could I say... Anyway, didn't read your character sheet yet, will do it in a moment 

Edit 2: Nice character sheet. Liked the diea  I am interested in how she'll turn out to be.


----------



## Midge913

Indeed well done on the recap Rems! Welcome aboard you two, I think it will be a pleasure to have you along for the ride.


----------



## Otep

thank you guys  i wanted to try a different character style then my normal XD 

she's a little rough around the edges but i believe she'll fit in quite nicely into the rp


----------



## komanko

Lets hope she does are she would find herself thrown down from a nice high cliff  :laugh:


----------



## Otep

*poke poke* any one alive >.<


----------



## revan4559

Yes we all are, just waiting on a few people to post in the action thread before i update.


----------



## Otep

*le sigh* i understand why but it doesn't make me any less excited to start posting lol


----------



## revan4559

Go shout at those who need to post then. I think its:

G0arr
Black Apostle Vilhem
and maybe 1-2 more i cant remember who else needs to without checking the thread.


----------



## Rems

Post ye blackguards, some of us are waiting for our introduction posts!


----------



## Otep

*patiently waiting*


----------



## revan4559

Starting the update now, it should be up in a few hours time.


----------



## Otep

i <3 you!

 You officially made my day


----------



## revan4559

about 70% the way through now. Just have Rems and Otep to add in now. Trying to think on how they can be added.


----------



## Rems

As apprentices who arrived earlier or later? We can be wherever Modeus is leading the group to.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Wednesday 24th.


----------



## revan4559

Update is on wednesday so if you need to post then i suggest you do.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, next update will be next Friday.(busy on both wednesday and thursday)

So update will be on: Friday 2nd.


----------



## komanko

I don't believe you actually used magic as well, I was kidding when I told you that he shall use magic as well you bastard XD

I still think that he is uselessly sadistic!

Though I can see a pattern now, first Nerr'ak getting hit by Ferrore, now Avariss, oh and Nysard was hit already as well! You are torturing my characters lol


----------



## revan4559

Only Frostulfr and your character in Dark Eldar to go then xD


----------



## Midge913

hahahahaha!! Well Avariss certainly does like to push buttons doesn't he

Looks like it is going to be a fun update.


----------



## JAMOB

Well everyone I'm Back. I havent read through what happened since I left yet but I will... Today or tomorrow. Looks like I have a while to post and stuff... Should I post on this update or wait until the next one? Can't wait to see what happened.
-JAMOB

EDIT Sorry I forgot but nice characters to Rems and Otep, great to have you


----------



## revan4559

post if you want Jamob if you think you can, if not then pm me and ill sort something out.


----------



## komanko

revan4559 said:


> Only Frostulfr and your character in Dark Eldar to go then xD


Wrong.

Only Thal in DE because technically you hit Frostulfr earlier with a headbutt. Back in the hunt.


----------



## revan4559

*slaps both Santaire and Rems* you two stop posting now or you'll ruin what i have planned for your update.


----------



## Midge913

hahaha! 

Just as an FYI Revan is was about to throw myself in the middle of that conflict


----------



## revan4559

YOU can post midge, but im stopping those to from posting more. Just means that what i update for them will also include you.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> YOU can post midge, but im stopping those to from posting more. Just means that what i update for them will also include you.


Roger roger.

Post should be up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Santaire

Damn you Revan, this update better be good because I was just starting to enjoy myself.


----------



## komanko

I'll get something up tomorrow I think, slept about 4 hours today so I am not operation well right now


----------



## Rems

Bah it was Extraci's fault. He knows nothing of chivalry or courtesy! You sir are a blackguard. :grin:

How about calling Jerome Ser instead? He _is _a knight after all.


----------



## Otep

he he he... Adalstienn sure as hell wont address nobility as "lord" or sir... its not her style ^^


----------



## komanko

Otep, just make her beat the lordling up


----------



## Otep

her dragon will address something next update ^^ that will be the indirect way of me saying how she feels about nobility


----------



## komanko

ha. Would be eager to read that  I still need to drag Avariss back into the room though >.>


----------



## Otep

i got a few other ideas brewing in my head but i have to run them by the almighty gm. 

that way i do not suffer his wrath and not have my character turned into a fluffy pink bunny via a polymorph spell


----------



## Santaire

If I had my way Addalestein (if I spelt that wrong let me know and I'll correct it) will have to move very fast to get a piece of Jerome, she can have the scraps Extraxi left over.


----------



## Rems

Base cur, retract your slander! :grin:

You think Extraxi would win? You're a ranger/archer as your class right, a ranged focused class? Jerome's a warrior, a knight trained from birth whose been fighting (and winning) since he was 13. I'd say at this range he would have the advantage.


----------



## revan4559

Stop argueing before Modeus turns you all into fluff animals for the next 2 weeks. xD


----------



## Santaire

After this post I shall cease Revan

If Revan had let me post you would have found out that Extraxi had already drawn his dagger and was pointing it at Jerome's stomach.


----------



## komanko

I seriously think Etraxi is well, over reacting completely. 

Jerome might be a douche back little lordling who thinks himself higher than anyone else but in this case he has done nothing wrong. 

He simply introduced himself even if it was in a pricky kind of way. I don't see a reason to draw a weapon on him for that unless Etraxi is really stupid.


----------



## Midge913

Ladies, Ladies, you are all pretty

So my post is up...... I swear Revan I am working on my post for ARTCAG II.


----------



## Yru0

Ouch Komanko  harsh words, and all Aseer did was try to mock one of his fellow apprentices! How insensitive of you!


----------



## komanko

Don't blame me. Blame Modues


----------



## Midge913

That is what you get for trying to learn about necromancy

You gotta stop pissing the man off.


----------



## JAMOB

Yeah... Modeus us just generally a jerk. Imagine, getting mad at someone because he was interested in a path of magic Modeus had sworn to destroy 
Anyway I will post but it may be a while the hurricane might blow out my internet for a while :/ Either way Ill be working on it. And if tis allright with everyone Ill just post for this update and ignore the others because it would be too hard to factor in... Ill just go into them quickly with only telepathic communication with Valerian. Lets see if I still got this... Or if i ever had it...


----------



## Santaire

What irked Extraxi off is the way Jerome spoke. The 'Lord Jerome or Ser Jerome' wasn't a very sensible thing to say to someone who left his highborn family, lived in the wilds for half his very long life, then spent about 30 years fighting huge monsters from the Dark Lands. He thinks of everyone as equals, with no one better than anyone else so treating him like a base born cur is not a way to get in his good books.

PS. But yeah I gues it was stupid to have him drawing a knife Komanko, sometimes I write without thinking it through and then don't check if it's appropriate afterwards.


----------



## Rems

But Jerome didn't know any of those things about Extraci. He just acted as was normal for him and as he had been raised. They are both products of their experiences and circumstances.


----------



## komanko

Santaire said:


> PS. But yeah I gues it was stupid to have him drawing a knife Komanko, sometimes I write without thinking it through and then don't check if it's appropriate afterwards.


Yea, I know what you are talking about, happened to me in the past as well. No worries though. You just made it more interesting


----------



## Santaire

That may be so Rems but I was bored and that is how I chose to have Extraxi interpret your words, I wanted to make things more interesting. :laugh:


----------



## Yru0

Will be off without internet for about a week (give or take), pls don't kill me in the mean time  cya


----------



## Otep

is it bad i want the next update to take place soon... im excited about the next few character interactions


----------



## komanko

You do realize that you can post pretty much as much as you want?


----------



## Otep

i thought that we were limited to one post per update O_O


----------



## Rems

I believe it's one post per combat update but you can have as much discussion/interaction posts as you like. Or i could be thinking of a different rpg's rules.


----------



## komanko

The combat update makes sense but I see no reason for why interaction should be limited unless the GM asked it to be so.


----------



## Otep

very tempting!


----------



## komanko

There is nothing to be tempted about, I posted more than once in revan's RPs before for each update and he never told me it was not allowed. So I think it would even be expected that you would post now


----------



## Otep

i'll have a smoke, finish talking to my girl before she has to go to a wedding then start my post  probably be up in the next half hour


----------



## komanko

Smoking is not healthy. Drop the smoke and get posting!


----------



## Otep

psh i've been smoking since i was 15 and i can still run 2 miles in 14:30!


----------



## komanko

It doesnt change the fact that its not healthy


----------



## Otep

this is true enough XD 

in brighter news! i went and posted my responce


----------



## komanko

Good, lol.

Still, drop the cigarette.


----------



## revan4559

The only time ill ever tell people to stop posting between updates after their first post is if I have a good idea for their next update and they keep posting which makes me need to change it.

EG: Santaire and Rems.


----------



## JAMOB

Powers back SO ill post by tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## revan4559

Like i said in Sons of Dorn, im prettu busy today and tomorrow so the update will be on friday.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up tomorrow as ive got alot to type out and probably won't be able to get it all done tonight.

All im going to say is that the length of this update will be On-Par with the the first page of the recruitment thread.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Update will be up tomorrow as ive got alot to type out and probably won't be able to get it all done tonight.
> 
> All im going to say is that the length of this update will be On-Par with the the first page of the recruitment thread.


 That is a big update!!! Look forward to it.


----------



## JAMOB

Thank god... Im really sorry I forgot. Ill try to type it up tonight... If i do it should be a quick add in or whatever... Sorry again, see you tomorrow...


----------



## revan4559

Change of plan, what i was going to post as the update has alot of flaws and still needs more added as its about 60% of the original elven races history. Which ill do in a later update. So expect an update within the next 6 hours.


----------



## JAMOB

im hurrying i swear...


----------



## revan4559

Well i will be posting the update by 11pm(exactly 1 hour away from when this post was posted) so if your going to post then i suggest you hurry though it means ill have to add more it. So you could wait and post after i update? Save both of us alot of trouble.


----------



## JAMOB

Sorry I finished before reading this... Umm... yeah. Im done though... Only 20 minutes late (ish)


----------



## revan4559

Reminder the update is on friday so if you need to post then i suggest you do.


----------



## Midge913

My post should be up later tonight.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, just make sure it is done by 8pm GMT time(england 8pm) tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up and next update will be Saturday 17th.

And now for an important note.

I require a name for the elven god of war and battle and can't seem to think of any. Feel free to post suggestions here or pm me as i'll be needing them within 1-2 updates.


----------



## Santaire

I would say Khaine but obviously that is copyright so maybe it could be Tarkka


----------



## revan4559

This is for all 3 elven races not just the dark elves so something that suits all 3 would be good.


----------



## Otep

You are tempting me in all the right ways o.o

Sorry about any typos that were in my last update. I just finished unpacking at my new place and I will not have internet for a week or two. So moble updates for the win! Lol

I'm going to wait for my next update until there is a good amount of updates to post. Also gives me a good amount of time to think over pros and cons for attacking our host


----------



## JAMOB

Sorry Im out of it I just started school and it was confusing. Ill make deadlines now... That one I just didnt have anything to put.

Maldeth

http://www.angelfire.com/rpg2/vortexshadow/names.html

You could create your own with this. Mine means Eternal war. Not sure where this is from but it is nice. Some more cool ones I came up with are Rua'in which means starbrother/starsister or Rua'lan for Starchild and An'wyn which means hand of music. You could use those for something as well... this website is full of them.

I think Goarr used this for his character, because Uth'iat means Fire Wizard.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder:

If you need to post then you have until Saturday to post before i update.


----------



## Otep

and now we wait :x i decided to update now to get a decent reaction out of everyone along with just getting the deed done with so to speak. 

you sir, tempted me in all the right ways and i was more then willing to give in to the said temptation.


----------



## revan4559

Yeah but now it is possible your character is about to get dog-piled by all the other apprentices(except Avariss) for attacking Modeus? Even if they don't then Modeus will deal with you himself and kick off the first history lesson which is linked in with what he will do.


----------



## komanko

Wait, don't tell me you just did what I think you did! I must read that post now!


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Wait, don't tell me you just did what I think you did! I must read that post now!


Yep, she did....


----------



## komanko

Oh no she didn't!

I can imagine the other apprentices looking at her and than at Modeus and the first thing which comes to mind is, oh snap!


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extened until Saturday 24th. If you can all post before then, then i can get the update done earlier.


----------



## Midge913

I will be getting my posts for both this and ARTCAG up sometime this after noon revan.


----------



## komanko

As I told you, if you wouldn't have kept me from posting by constantly messaging me on messenger my post would've been up earlier.

Anyway, will get it up today or tomorrow.


----------



## revan4559

Yeah but if i didn't then there would be a huge ass update that not even Tzeentch could read without going insane?


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Yeah but if i didn't then there would be a huge ass update that not even Tzeentch could read without going insane?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## komanko

You didn't even pay me for that, I demand sexual favors!


----------



## revan4559

How about i give you Slaanesh instead Komanko?


----------



## komanko

Hmm, well. I think pizza would be enough


----------



## Otep

it would appear i pissed off a few people


----------



## komanko

Dont worry, I am still by your side <3, no idea why everyone makes such a fuss out of it. Up until now none seemed to be really liking Modeus and suddenly everyone rush for his aid. You certainly wont see me doing that.


----------



## Rems

Jerome, hasn't actually rushed to Modeus' aid. He's bewildered at the northerling's actions but hasn't actually rushed over to Modeus. He should be able to handle himself though Midge seems to have taken care of the situation. 

I like how no one's actually checked on Modeus to see if he's all right after being stabbed. All too blood hungry.


----------



## komanko

Heh Rems, don't be so sure about Midge handling the situation. I haven't posted yet and I have evil at work here. (Of course all approved).


----------



## Midge913

As much as I liked your post Komanko, I think that I perhaps misunderstood what exactly summoning void creatures was from the description in the opening thread. I was not aware that they were daemons, or purely evil. It was my understanding that they were simply shades, malicious, power hungry, yes, but not daemons. I never would have done what I had done had I known that. 

That being said, I it still works as an instinctual reaction on Andaleth's part. But it changes quite a bit about how I think about the summoning aspect. It really does provide some interesting insight into my background though. Having used void creatures and Shadow imps in the past, instinctively having an easy connection with them, would go a long way to explain Andaleth's subconscious fear of the Fel powers that run naturally in his blood. 

Revan would you mind just clarifying for me what exactly the Void creatures are? I know that you approved Komanko's post, but I really would love to understand the mechanics and actuality of what they are.


----------



## Yru0

Haha  I don't think Aseer likes Modeus, he just seriously hates Andalstein.


----------



## Otep

thats how she rolls! XD


----------



## Santaire

I am not sure how Extraxi feels about Modeus just yet but one thing he doesn't want is the High Lord killing all of the apprentices in the room. I bet Addalestein didn't think of that did she. :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> As much as I liked your post Komanko, I think that I perhaps misunderstood what exactly summoning void creatures was from the description in the opening thread. I was not aware that they were daemons, or purely evil. It was my understanding that they were simply shades, malicious, power hungry, yes, but not daemons. I never would have done what I had done had I known that.
> 
> That being said, I it still works as an instinctual reaction on Andaleth's part. But it changes quite a bit about how I think about the summoning aspect. It really does provide some interesting insight into my background though. Having used void creatures and Shadow imps in the past, instinctively having an easy connection with them, would go a long way to explain Andaleth's subconscious fear of the Fel powers that run naturally in his blood.
> 
> Revan would you mind just clarifying for me what exactly the Void creatures are? I know that you approved Komanko's post, but I really would love to understand the mechanics and actuality of what they are.


Void Creatures are lesser daemons for the most part but are formed from shadow and malice instead of fire etc. As i do remember saying that Fel Magic was infact Daemonic Magic i think.


----------



## komanko

Well, sorry if I caused some confusion :crazy: though you should look on the bright side, you got saved by a fucking insane warlock who you nearly killed and unleashed a creature which is trapped inside him. Apart from that you just increased the complexity level of your character and it has more depth now 

Edit: I still don't understand all the hate towards the she wolf she practically did nothing to any of the characters apart from Modeus. Did all the characters simply decided to judge her based on a past that she actually willingly shared with them? Thats kind of stupid at least in my opinion and not to mention that we have more than one character with dark past. So what that most of them didn't murder babies in their past XD


----------



## Yru0

@Komanko, I can't vouch for the others  but Aseer's pretty much been brought up from birth with fear and hatred of raiders instilled in him, and in his society it was the noble born of the lands (again, the lower houses not necessarily the higher ups but I'll let the players of those charries decide/GM  ) who were called upon to lead expeditions to eradicate bandits and raiders who encroached upon their land, Aseer has lost many a freind to a bandit's blade, so naturally the Queen of Raiders herself isn't exactly gonna put him in a good mood


----------



## komanko

lalalala all I hear is an emo dwarf's excuses XD


----------



## JAMOB

Morrak is clearly not emo. He has an axe yet is not dead, so he really cant be


----------



## Otep

i'm actually digging the dynamics of the group so far! everyone has their own code of conduct that they are willing to fight for which in my opinion is going to make this rp amazing to play. 

mr gm! is it cool if i respond to the actions that went down or do you have something special planned


----------



## komanko

He has something special planned.
Edit: Though I don't know if he will allow you to post or not  Better wait for a reply from him


----------



## revan4559

I have something special planned which involves lets of death, the summoning of the chaos gods, drawing a mustache on the emperor and slapping Abbadon in the face. So inshort yes i do have something planned but you can post if you want and ill edit accordingly.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Void Creatures are lesser daemons for the most part but are formed from shadow and malice instead of fire etc. As i do remember saying that Fel Magic was infact Daemonic Magic i think.


I may vaguely recall that....



komanko said:


> Well, sorry if I caused some confusion :crazy: though you should look on the bright side, you got saved by a fucking insane warlock who you nearly killed and unleashed a creature which is trapped inside him. Apart from that you just increased the complexity level of your character and it has more depth now
> 
> Edit: I still don't understand all the hate towards the she wolf she practically did nothing to any of the characters apart from Modeus. Did all the characters simply decided to judge her based on a past that she actually willingly shared with them? Thats kind of stupid at least in my opinion and not to mention that we have more than one character with dark past. So what that most of them didn't murder babies in their past XD


It was a misremembrance on my part dude. I think that it was a great post and will definitely provide some interesting tidbits to work with for Andaleth on a personal note as well as the interaction between Andaleth and Avariss. 

The hate, which is a bit strong of a word for what it actually is, that Andaleth holds towards Adalstienn is based on the callus way she talked about killing women and children, something Andaleth, even with his shady past, thinks of as abhorrent. Then she went and attacked Modeus, who despite his odd character and faults, has provided Andaleth with something he hasn't had since the death of his parents, a home and purpose. It isn't so much that she attacked Modeus, but the idea that she threatened his security for the future. Andaleth sort of sees Modeus as the person that can help him be rid of or control his daemonic influences, and in a twisted way Andaleth, over the last week that he has been there, is starting to see Modeus as a father figure. 

! Psychology:shok:

Anyway I agree with Otep, this is really shaping up to have some interesting dynamics.


----------



## JAMOB

im really excited for this one! i love chaos gods...


----------



## komanko

Midge, and that's why you should mention it in your post and not let everyone keep guessing 

At least that's what I am trying to do, I possible failed, I dunno as no one said anything about that to me. Still though, I try to explain the motives behind my characters actions when he does X or Y. Makes em' look more real.


----------



## revan4559

JAMOB said:


> im really excited for this one! i love chaos gods...


The chaos gods part was a joke. Though there are gods in this roleplay they wont be the chaos ones as im trying to figure out which race is having what as a god. 

Also Midge. Modeus is over 300 years old so it would be more like an ancestor then father figure. But now there is a rogue daemon running around his study so expect modeus to have a big of a 'Get off mah lawn!' moment. Also Midge dont forget to post in AoTA.

Komanko get on msn so we can sort out what is happening to you in ARTGAC.


----------



## Otep

i do to some extent try to elaborate on certain points of my post but not nearly as much as komanko's... then again i sort of push the envalope and try to get people's attention and semi-force them to ask or do something XD


----------



## komanko

Otep, be prepared to be ignored.  
I am telling you out of experience, the slight one that I have. People tend A: not to read all post B: simply ignore others if they don't feel like answering.
So prepare to be disappointed not by me obviously because I am such a nice person XD.

Edit: Revan, I am on MSN.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Midge, and that's why you should mention it in your post and not let everyone keep guessing
> 
> At least that's what I am trying to do, I possible failed, I dunno as no one said anything about that to me. Still though, I try to explain the motives behind my characters actions when he does X or Y. Makes em' look more real.


Yeah I suppose that I should explain more, but it was only really after your post that I really sat down and thought about why Andaleth would have done what he did. 

The more I think about it the more interesting it is going to get between Andaleth and Avariss as Andaleth's main ability is Dark Summoning.....



revan4559 said:


> Also Midge. Modeus is over 300 years old so it would be more like an ancestor then father figure. But now there is a rogue daemon running around his study so expect modeus to have a big of a 'Get off mah lawn!' moment. Also Midge dont forget to post in AoTA.


Actually I am working on a second post for the current update since the deadline got pushed back until the 24th. I hope it doens't screw you up to much for the update. And I will definitely get a post up in AoTA tonight


----------



## Otep

hmmmmmmm we have 6 days or so until the next update... 

as much as I want to post, I don't (that way I don't fuck the gm's plot for my character) so I'll ask this of the people of the RP, especially the gm  

would you like madam she wolf's response to the whole scenario that just went down?


----------



## revan4559

Well if your lucky the update will be up today after i get ARTGAC done which won't take me long as I am half way through it.

Also @Midge, you killing the daemon now means I have to change my plans but not much as you need to remember that Daemons are fire resistant(all daemons, including shadow daemons) so it isn't dead yet its just dissolved its form to stop the fire and get out of the cage.

As for you Otep. You can post again if you wish to.


----------



## komanko

So the daemon actually tricked midge, and now the human in unconscious while there is a daemon on the loose. Great success.

On another note, good post, I liked it. It would seem that Midge is now as corrupt as Avariss  (Though, I am not corrupt, I am just mentally ill with daemons plaguing my very soul.)


----------



## revan4559

You are correct Nerr'ak and now the daemon will be going after you as your the only warlock who is still awake so it will be more fun for it to kill you instead. xD


----------



## Rems

Oh wow, just read komanko's post's and Midges. That was interesting. Perhaps we should all update in response to it. 

Mad and dangerous mages, barbarous northern wenches and haughty elves. Jerome's going to have to sort you all out. :wink:

edit ninjad, left the tab open too long. In light of revan's planned update disregard the above. And so the daemon's still alive? I want a magic sword...


----------



## komanko

The daemon is alive, and frankly revan I am not Nerr'ak XD you are mixed rps lol

So in general, a battered, bruised, clawed and now also burned warlock would have to face a battered, bruised, twice exploded daemon. That should be interesting. A shame I have no blood to boil XD


----------



## JAMOB

revan4559 said:


> The chaos gods part was a joke. Though there are gods in this roleplay they wont be the chaos ones as im trying to figure out which race is having what as a god.


Yeah i kinda guessed that. That was the point... but whatever:grin: so what name did you choose for your war god?


----------



## revan4559

still have yet to decide on that as it now longer isntneeded for now.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> On another note, good post, I liked it. It would seem that Midge is now as corrupt as Avariss  (Though, I am not corrupt, I am just mentally ill with daemons plaguing my very soul.)


No, I wouldn't say that he is corrupt. But he will definitely pay for his lapse in control, of that I have no doubt. I am sure Modeus is going to kick my arse around a bit, an I won't be summoning anything any time soon:fool:


----------



## revan4559

Well im actually almost done with the update as long as Komanko decides to be nice and help me figure something out! And you are correct Midge Modeus will kick your ass down those stairs and stop you using magic for awhile.


----------



## Midge913

I am starting to feel like that idiot step child. First Andaleth, then Urien. My sorcerers just keep making horse's asses of themselves.


----------



## komanko

hahahah, well, maybe magic is just not your realm of control XD


----------



## Midge913

I think that I just need to learn to be more specific when I describe what I am doing, and then of course remember the guidelines revan has laid out for things.:fool:

Daemon's bad not saying that I was shielding a psychic communique from unwanted listeners in ARTCAG, though it is what I intended, it is not what I said. Komanko I think you are going to be keeping me on my toes my friend.


----------



## komanko

haha, I will gladly help you but for that you need to either PM me or to speak with me through MSN messenger.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> haha, I will gladly help you but for that you need to either PM me or to speak with me through MSN messenger.


Just sent you a request on MSN


----------



## komanko

It wont let me accept XD I'll wait a bit and than try again XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 25th where there is alot of information to read through assuming one of you askes about the sword.


----------



## komanko

Well, say hello to the new Avariss :


----------



## Midge913

:laugh: Nice!


----------



## Otep

i feel excited about this post. Adalstienn crying and screaming like the little girls she slain once upon a time.

i just sort of focused on the things she was feeling as the demon pinned her against the wall... i fully intended on posting a follow up after a few posts go up


----------



## Midge913

Nice post Otep!. I have a feeling that the interpersonal relationships among the apprentices are really going to start getting interesting. I wish I had time to just sit right now and write up my post, but unfortunately there is cleaning to be done or the wife will get mad at me. Hopefully I will have time later tonight.


----------



## Otep

no worries  i cant condemn you for not posting quickly because i completely understand! I'm on an army base to take a few classes during the week so i cant post as rapidly or as often as i would like


----------



## komanko

Think I'll post something today


----------



## Midge913

hmmmmm.....Yru0.... I wonder if your arrow will be aimed at Andaleth or Adalstienn. From your description it could be either. This is definitely getting interesting.


----------



## Yru0

:shok: haha I never actually thought of it that way  but I like it :king:


----------



## komanko

Well, it sounds much more like you are targeting at the northwomen as Andaleth wasn't curled in a ball or something he was just laying unconscious on a chair XD

I'd suggest that if it is your intention to shoot the northwomen, I mean, really shoot her then first consult otep and then be prepared to eat fireballs from Avariss XD

Edit: Person X, go post! I want to read something. also, Yur0 can you confirm who you are targeting at for the sake of other peoples posts?


----------



## Yru0

komanko said:


> Well, it sounds much more like you are targeting at the northwomen as Andaleth wasn't curled in a ball or something he was just laying unconscious on a chair XD
> 
> I'd suggest that if it is your intention to shoot the northwomen, I mean, really shoot her then first consult otep and then be prepared to eat fireballs from Avariss XD
> 
> Edit: Person X, go post! I want to read something. also, Yur0 can you confirm who you are targeting at for the sake of other peoples posts?


SHHHH!!!! UR SPOILING THE MYSTERY!!!  

but I get ur point  I'll PM Otep now and add in that I DID fire the shot  

Note: (I'm entering a 'grey' area as far as godmodding concerns as far as I know  so if I overstep a line or something, just....well everyone yell at me and Komanko can throw fireballs  )


----------



## komanko

I am already preparing them 
I'd say, just ask Otep if he minds that you hit\wound the northwomen. If he says ok then I see no reason to why you can't shoot at her. Although it might be more interesting if it hits Avariss XD

I'll tell you what, if you want. I allow you to hit Avariss with an arrow as he will take the hit for the northwomen XD. I'll even let you decide where it lands as long as it wont kill him or mortally wound him XD 

Anyway, I'm giving you this option, you decide if you want to go ahead with it. If you have any questions about this just PM me or add me on messenger.


----------



## revan4559

If you lot don't stop attacking each other im throwing you all off the top of a mountain.*nods*


----------



## komanko

Why!?!?!? Its interesting!


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> If you lot don't stop attacking each other im throwing you all off the top of a mountain.*nods*


Hey don't look at me! I am pleasantly unconcious


----------



## Otep

i didnt do it i swear! as for the arrow tid bit, i dont care too much either way. and i didnt attack a PC per-say... i was given permission to take it XD


----------



## komanko

If you didn't attack anyone otep then it wasn't directed at you was it XD

Well, if I'll have time I'll post something small.

Edit: Well midge, this is interesting XD Somehow your face is on the floor while the rest of your body is on a chair XD I don't think it even makes sense does it XD?


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> If you didn't attack anyone otep then it wasn't directed at you was it XD
> 
> Well, if I'll have time I'll post something small.
> 
> Edit: Well midge, this is interesting XD Somehow your face is on the floor while the rest of your body is on a chair XD I don't think it even makes sense does it XD?


Hmmmmm..... No I don't suppose it does. I will take a look at it and edit.


----------



## Otep

oh my O_O i went to go work out and get a bite and BAM! MULTIPLE POSTS!


----------



## Midge913

HAHAHA! I am working on another one too....... Things are becoming very interesting indeed


----------



## Otep

i call the post after midge  i do believe it is time for Adalstienn to actually interact vs cry ^^


----------



## Midge913

You can go ahead mate. Mine is going to take awhile.


----------



## komanko

Just to clarify any misunderstanding that might erupt. I am giving Midge temporary control of my character\most of its actions bla bla bla for as long as I am away. I will then return and see the damage he has caused XD

Cya in less then a week.

Revan I have nowhere else to post  You can't get pesky on me now! ha!


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Just to clarify any misunderstanding that might erupt. I am giving Midge temporary control of my charactermost of its actions bla bla bla for as long as I am away. I will then return and see the damage he has caused XD
> 
> Cya in less then a week.
> 
> Revan I have nowhere else to post  You can't get pesky on me now! ha!


MUWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Otep

i probably wont post for an hour or so  if you still haven't posted by then i may throw one up  shouldn't take more then 30 minutes to throw one together ^^ i'm going to see if there still some burgers and hot dogs down stairs.... along with get some coffee and smokes XD


----------



## Midge913

Otep said:


> i probably wont post for an hour or so  if you still haven't posted by then i may throw one up  shouldn't take more then 30 minutes to throw one together ^^ i'm going to see if there still some burgers and hot dogs down stairs.... along with get some coffee and smokes XD


Mine is going to take a couple of hours. I have midgets to feed, bedtime to do, and then clean up before I am able to sit down to work. Have at it Otep. I can work pretty much anything that may happen into what I am planning.


----------



## Otep

for sure, i'm back so i'll start knocking out my post

-edit- posted my stuff! muhahahaha!!!! i'm sorry aseer  i felt a tad more malicious then normal (no harm jsut the "OH SNAP!" factor ^^


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well in the immortal words of Trinity. Dodge this

Who would have thought it would be Kell that tried to calm things down ^^


----------



## Santaire

I love that film.

Anyway, sorry about not posting, will try to have one up tonight.


----------



## revan4559

Why do all my apprentices want to kill each other?*sobs then sighs* Alright form a line ontop of the mountain, who wants to get thrown off first?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well Kell is trying to defuse the situation. Although admittedly he would like nothing mote than to kill Avariss, Andaleths not far behind either now....


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> Well Kell is trying to defuse the situation. Although admittedly he would like nothing mote than to kill Avariss, Andaleths not far behind either now....


I see. anyway AoB you need to post in AloA as i plan on updating that tomorrow.


----------



## Yru0

Hey!  In Aseer's defense, Andalstein had stabbed Modeus and then (as far as he's concerned) indirectly caused the spawning of a daemon that almost killed them all


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> Well Kell is trying to defuse the situation. Although admittedly he would like nothing mote than to kill Avariss, Andaleths not far behind either now....


Andaleth can't help it.... don't be a hater:cray:


----------



## Otep

:x i'm digging the chaos one stabbing can bring about


----------



## Rems

Good lord i leave the thread alone for a few days and look what happens. It's pandemonium.


----------



## JAMOB

Life is pandemonium. Ill be right behind you Aseer


----------



## komanko

I have a few minutes with a computer here so Ill try reading the chaos that you have unleashed.

Edit - OMG Otep, ”I will guarantee you will never be able to call yourself a man.” I nearly cried in fear, anyways, nice post, liked it. Now gonna read the rest.

also, its nice to see you again AOB.

Edit 2 - Nice posts everyone, liked yours especially Midge, you have done an awesome job there. Also Rems, awesome job. Cant put up any smilies, damn.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Nice posts everyone, liked yours especially Midge, you have done an awesome job there. Also Rems, awesome job. Cant put up any smilies, damn.


Thankee! I thought I captured what we talked about pretty well. Looking forward to seeing how Avariss responds.


----------



## komanko

I liked how everyone ignored the fact that andaleth was twisting like a poisoned cocaroach while avariss is looking at him XD


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> I liked how everyone ignored the fact that andaleth was twisting like a poisoned cocaroach while avariss is looking at him XD


I know right.... I am not surprised though. He is the new bad guy in town, even though he doesn't want to be..... I am sure that most of the apprentices want to string him up and flog him for the whole daemon encounter thing. Jerome looks ready to run him through already.:shok:


----------



## komanko

You are mistken, the real threat is Kell. I dont know why he hates me so much so what if I nearly slid his throat open. He is the one who started it XD

Though you might be correct about andaleth being a new baddy its still not a reason to ignore what happens


----------



## Midge913

For a group that is theoretically supposed to work together we are not really off to a good start are we?


----------



## komanko

Well........ Yes. Its a perfect start. Only half the group tries to kill the evil ones not all of it XD


----------



## Yru0

:goodpost: I bet you Modeus is thinking to himself now: "It looked like such a good idea on paper...."  haha, I can't wait till we actually run into things we're SUPPOSED to fight...


----------



## komanko

Oh, wait!! We WERENT suppoused to fight each other? *Blush* my bad XD 

Just kidding. XD. I am trying to remember, why have I made AVariss pull the arrow out, what kind of an idiot does that?! Well, it surly creats a cool effect while he speaks


----------



## Angel of Blood

komanko said:


> You are mistken, the real threat is Kell. I dont know why he hates me so much so what if I nearly slid his throat open. He is the one who started it XD


And don't you forget it!


----------



## komanko

Angel of Blood said:


> And don't you forget it!


Shush! Go post in Aloa its already covulsing in death throes rofl, save it while you can!


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Shush! Go post in Aloa its already covulsing in death throes rofl, save it while you can!


Hmmmm..... Does revan need more players for ALoA


----------



## komanko

We had more then what we have now but they disappeared\couldn't continue so I dont see any reason to why not. Ask him, work something out with him via messenger, I dunno  

(There are awesome players there including the award given darkreever, warlord euphrati and deathy deathious son of deathyson deathovich with his constantly in bad mood characters, it even stars puny me, a slave to them all.)


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> We had more then what we have now but they disappearedcouldn't continue so I dont see any reason to why not. Ask him, work something out with him via messenger, I dunno
> 
> (There are awesome players there including the award given darkreever, warlord euphrati and deathy deathious son of deathyson deathovich with his constantly in bad mood characters, it even stars puny me, a slave to them all.)


I will spend some time working through the action thread then later on today, perhaps I will drop him a line on it.


----------



## komanko

I just realized how Skaven like was the last part of my post >.> XD Well, this forced vacation was good for one thing at least, I've been reading through Grey Seer like a storm cutting through trees, finished half the book in 3 - 4 hours. 

This is bad though, it is not even close to end my skaven hunger, my endless need of more skaven will never leave!!! *cries*


----------



## Midge913

Very nice post Santaire!!!!


----------



## Santaire

I aim to please.


----------



## komanko

I am forced to say this, if I had time I wouldve posted just for Avariss to say that. Death, it solves all problems.


----------



## JAMOB

Mine is up... I was terribly disappointed with it when i started writing this but then I completely re-wrote the first paragraph (it was incredibly stupid and cliche and just painful to read) and then worked from there, ad now I think its good enough for me not to bang my head extremely painfully against the wall in anger at how much I fail at life... i wrote it in class though... not sure how smart that was, he got really mad at me for not paying attention...

Sorry for rambling. Anyway nice posts everyone :shok: I am in awe. what is this other thread of Revans? I am interested. Very, very, interested.


----------



## revan4559

JAMOB said:


> Mine is up... I was terribly disappointed with it when i started writing this but then I completely re-wrote the first paragraph (it was incredibly stupid and cliche and just painful to read) and then worked from there, ad now I think its good enough for me not to bang my head extremely painfully against the wall in anger at how much I fail at life... i wrote it in class though... not sure how smart that was, he got really mad at me for not paying attention...
> 
> Sorry for rambling. Anyway nice posts everyone :shok: I am in awe. what is this other thread of Revans? I am interested. Very, very, interested.


If by Thread you mean Roleplay then im currently running four of them:

Age of Dragons
A Road to Glory and Chaos Part II
The Angels of the Apocalypse
A Life of Adventure


----------



## Midge913

I have decided I should have been a plain old mage..... all the warlock hating going on in here


----------



## komanko

That would have solved many problems indeed, but, it wouldve spared us this interesting situation as well which is not a good thing.

About me replying, it could be a little problematic as I cant really type anything at the moment unless revan holds his update to a later date.

I think though, that if you would like to post anyway so the following would happen

A. Avariss would reply to Uthiat, it would be something like that. Trying to concentrate and write it as a post so bare with me.
"Your help is not needed, elf." He snapped at Uthiat, his voice unnetural and low. "Neither do I need the help of the other backstabbers." He growled in annoyance. "Go back to your books elf." (Something that might seem strange if you want to adress it as Avariss is an elf himself yet he did not specify what kind of elf, just saying elf in general.)

B. He would direct his next words at the group which attacked the she wolf saying, "If you value your pathetic lifes I suggest that you back away before all blood leaves your bones." For some this might seem like a brag but the others who fought with Avariss against the giant know that he can do that.

C. After several moments as if nothing was happening Avariss will grab his head and yell in pain, falling on his knees and unleashing a barrage of curses in pain. The eerie glow from his eyes would leave and he would simply stare at the floor for several moments sweat running down his neck. His fists would be clenched so tight that no blood would reach them, he would be virtually helpless, simply kneeling on the ground like he doesnt know what is happening around him. Simply there yet at the same time not there. He would seem frozen and if any one would try to attack he would not resist he would simply stay like that.

D. I guess that after a while he will pass out because of the intense bleeding but thats up to Revan.


----------



## Santaire

Where do I fit in


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be Saturday 1st.


----------



## JAMOB

are any of them still open?


----------



## revan4559

JAMOB said:


> are any of them still open?


All of them are still open.


----------



## JAMOB

I need to get to work


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so go and post if you need to!


----------



## revan4559

As only 3 people have posted the update has been extended until next saturday.


----------



## JAMOB

crapcrapcrapcrap... what? Oh... well ill post anyway


----------



## Rems

Crap, sorry guys. Been very busy. Will update today.


----------



## G0arr

Sorry about the delay, RL crept up and I've been trying to recover for the past week.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow so if you havent posted then you need to.

If im correct then Angel of Blood, Otep and maybe 1-2 more need to post.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Reet will get on mine now, been out on excersise all week, post will ne up in ~one hour


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up! Next update will be Saturday 15th.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on Saturday so post if you need to.


----------



## Midge913

I will be working on posts for all your RPs over this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## Santaire

Aaargh. Damn damn damn. Post will be up tommorow


----------



## JAMOB

... will post during religion class tomorrow. hopefully for both


----------



## Angel of Blood

My post won't be up till early this evening im afraid, sorry.


----------



## komanko

I think I'll manage to get something up today.


----------



## revan4559

Extending update deadline until tomorrow to give those of you almost done with your posts to get them up. If your lucky the update will be up tonight after i do AoTA and watch Merlin.


----------



## Santaire

Damn it. I wish Extraxi could have followed you lot. I can imagine it now...

*Extraxi walked in just as Kell walked out. Rage was in Modeus' eyes as he yelled at Kell. Extraxi sat down and looked at the other 2 apprentices. "Anyone bring any popcorn?"* :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

Very nice post AoB!!!


----------



## komanko

My computer died on me, so I am forced to use my sister's iPod touch... Unsure if I will be able to post something with this cursed thing.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up by tuesday to give Komanko time to post. So anyone else wanting to do a second post can feel free.


----------



## komanko

Ok, I have been informed that I will have my computer back tomorrow. Atm writing from our secondary computer aka the family one. No, I wont be posting from that... I don't like being pestered by random family members with their random requests when I write.


----------



## Angel of Blood

@Yru0: just to point out, Kell isn't a northman, he's from the south and wouldn't have a very deep voice 

Good post though!


----------



## Midge913

Angel of Blood said:


> @Yru0: just to point out, Kell isn't a northman, he's from the south and wouldn't have a very deep voice
> 
> Good post though!


I agree! Nice post man.


----------



## revan4559

Kell is more of south-eastern if you go from High Dragon Hold. Basically he is celtic if i remember correct AoB? Also the update should be up later but that depends on if Komanko gets a post up by then, if he hasn't ill post what i have and let him do even more work next week xD.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye celtics the theme i was going for with the tattoos and such.


----------



## revan4559

Komanko says his post will be up tomorrow ill ill post the update then.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Komanko says his post will be up tomorrow ill ill post the update then.


Leave it to Komanko to hold up the train


----------



## komanko

That's what I am here for, duh!


----------



## komanko

Sorry about this double but I just need you to know 

Hmm, I got most of the post done but its not finished yet. Sadly I wont be able to post it until somewhere at late evening\night\midnight as we are having a birthday dinner for my dad and atm I wont be able to update my post so can't do it now as well, life is difficult for the regular poster *sighs*. Well, joking aside, I think I will have it sometime today or tomorrow early morning - as in 1 - 4 AM


----------



## Yru0

Angel of Blood said:


> @Yru0: just to point out, Kell isn't a northman, he's from the south and wouldn't have a very deep voice
> 
> Good post though!


Aww snap  sorry about that :headbutt:


----------



## revan4559

Fine as komanko is taking awhile ill sort out the update on saturday as I checked and Otep needs to post her reaction to the lesson/lecture and BlackApostleVilhem needs to post aswell.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Fine as komanko is taking awhile ill sort out the update on saturday as I checked and Otep needs to post her reaction to the lesson/lecture and BlackApostleVilhem needs to post aswell.


NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! The wait will kill me


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! The wait will kill me


You've still got Angels of the Apocalypse and a second post in AloA to do, so you have plenty to do until saturday.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> You've still got Angels of the Apocalypse and a second post in AloA to do, so you have plenty to do until saturday.


True.... Working on AotA right now.


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up. Next update will be Sunday 30th.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is on saturday.


----------



## JAMOB

One down...


----------



## Midge913

Come on you all get those posts up!! I want to see the update Saturday!


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended until wednesday as Angel of Blood and G0arr need to post along with BlackApostleVilhem and Otep.


----------



## Midge913

Come on folks!!! Get those posts up!


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be saturday 12th.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Right i'm back(at least for now....), for the last week and a half or so these forums just have not been working for me at all, all i got was timed out, everyonce in a while i might get the frontpage up but then it would stop again. This been happening to anyone else? Got to go into work now, but i've got all the pages loaded up so i've got all the info i need to write an update. Apologies, but the forums just been wank for me lately, will get updates up soonest.


----------



## komanko

It should be fixed as Jezlad moved Heresy to a new server. So this problems shouldn't happen anymore, well, at least they stopped happening for me. Nice to have you back


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended until Saturday 19th. As alot of people still need to post.


----------



## JAMOB

Oh... sorry thats me :/


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is tomorrow so post if you need to.


----------



## Rems

Everyone who's intending to duel Jerome (as there seem to be a lot of you now) could you please pm me on your thoughts as to how the fight should go and what you aim to achieve from it (ie character development, revealing some aspect of your character etc). 

Unless of course Revan has any issue with this or has other plans for us.


----------



## revan4559

At the moment my evil plans include Angel of Blood so feel free to get into a fight with anyone else.


----------



## revan4559

Ill have the update posted up by tomorrow as 7/12 have posted so i want to give the others time to post before an update.


----------



## komanko

Doing my right now. And for the record, I only played skyrim for 2 hours today.


----------



## Santaire

Ahem. And how many hours of gameplay is that now? 50? :laugh:


----------



## komanko

well, lets see what Steam has to say.

*goes to check*

Well, it appears that I overestimated my playing power and it was probably 28 hours and not 36, as now its 36, ah no, 35.


----------



## revan4559

The update will have to wait for 3-4 days as yesterday at GW i cut my fingers pretty bad while helping to build their new intro-bored so its painful to type. Sorry guys. Wednesday the update should be up.


----------



## Midge913

No problem buddy, that sucks a big one. Heal up and get back at it soon.


----------



## komanko

That means I have more time to finish artgac and them even more time to finish Aleron  XD


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> That means I have more time to finish artgac and them even more time to finish Aleron  XD


I have not extended the deadline for Aleron bucko..... Get that character sheet up.:ireful2:


----------



## komanko

Why are you red? I think that suntan didnt work too well 

As I said, would have got it up yesterday but I did AoD. Which frankly took me about 20 - 30 minutes but its a good excuse.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up sunday as im still working my way through it and the other two.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, next update will be Sunday 4th.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well im intrigued now


----------



## revan4559

Once i've for my dark elf post done ill start on the pm needed for you. How detailed do you want it? If you had msn then it would be so much easier as i could talk to you over that.


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder: The update is sunday so post if you need to.


----------



## Rems

> Note: If you wish to know what kind of opponents you will be fighting then ill let you know should you decide to spar against them, so don't pick your own opponents ill sort it out next update.


Could i get a description of these other apprentices please. 

Jerome is, predictably, going to answer their challenge.


----------



## komanko

From what I know there is at least 1 warlock 1 druid and 1 mage.


----------



## revan4559

ill give you races and classes though i cant remember how many there are in the group atm as i just woke up so ill post it later on today.


----------



## Rems

Cheers. Could i also get a brief description of each so i know what they look like and post appropriately.


----------



## revan4559

Name wise ill sort that out later on so for now ill give you races, classes, brief description:

Dark Elf - Male - Warrior - 6 foot 5 inches tall, shoulder length white hair, very muscled, dark blue eyes.

High Elf - Female - Mage - 6 foot tall, waist length blonde hair tied in a single pony tail, deep green eyes, rather skinny.

Deep Dwarf - Male - Beserker - bald, waist length grey beard, deep brown eyes, very muscular.

Mountain Dwarf - Male - Warrior - bald save for a pony tail, grey hair, muscled, grey eyes.

Human - Female - Warlock - 5 foot 7 inches, shoulder length brown hair, average build, blue eyes.

Human - Male - Archer - 5 foot 8 inches, short black hair, rather muscle build, dark brown eyes.

Northman - Male - Beserker - 6 Foot, very muscled, long red hair and long red beard.

Wood Elf - Female - Druid - 6 foot 6 inches, very skinny, shoulder length blonde hair.

Will that do? I intended to do more details should you fight them.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline is extended until sunday 10th so get posting or death it shall be!


----------



## Santaire

Well you'll still need a tray


----------



## Angel of Blood

This ones wet.


----------



## Yru0

:so_happy:


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder: Update will be sunday so get posting.


----------



## revan4559

Slightly disappointed that only 5/10 of you have posted, so deadline extension until Saturday 17th.


----------



## JAMOB

AHH sorry... Ill do that now :/ Really sorry guys

*EDIT* Its up... I will post both update for AoA ASAP, but not now


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Azreal Elthenash

Race: High Elves

Gender: Male

Age: 113

Physical description: Azreal is the perfect specimen to the High elf race. His hair is a fair blonde, tied back into a ponytail, which falls just past his shoulders. He stands tall at Seven foot 3, his height hiding the strength which he and all High Elves possess. He has a rather slim figure, though he possesses a strength that defies his physical appearance. He has one scar, a long one that runs along his back. 

Sword and armour description in equipment section, but here is a picture of it.

http://images.wikia.com/wow-freedom/images/e/e3/Elvenwarriorwithswordandshield.jpg

Personality: Azreal is every inch the Paladin he expects himself to be. He is noble and courteous to most that he meets, but once you stir his anger he won’t easily forgive or forget. Azreal believes in the Paladin Code, that all evil must be destroyed by the righteous, and he will do his utmost to help good prevail over evil, even if it will cost him his life. He views those that use daemon magic to be vile and evil, and will one day be crushed by him and the other Paladins, even if for now they are allies.

Background: Azreal was born into a high elven family, his mother died giving birth to him, and his father died in battle against bandits. As such Azreal had no immediate family, and it was decided best for him to join the order of the Silver hands, to dedicate his life to removing evil from the world. At such a young age, like many of the other initiates to the Silver hands, Azreal was taught from a young age that evil, in all its forms must be destroyed, and only those with faith in goodness and the righteous minded would be able to accomplish this.

Azreal believed in the goal whole heartedly, it was the only thing he knew, and as such he trained to become a Paladin in the hopes of one day helping to destroy and banish the evil from the world. He was trained in the use of magic, Azreal finding out he was naturally gifted at healing as well as curing poisons. He also excelled in the form of close combat, his favourite style involved a elven long sword and shield, able to block and counterattack quickly, as well as go on the offensive where he saw fit.
Azreal when he was 25 became a full Paladin, after years of training. He was gifted the armour and weapon he carries today by his mentor, Uther Brestos, another High Elf that saw the potential that lay inside Azreal. For fifty years the two of them travelled side by side routing out the evil worshippers in the world and putting them to blade, or ending their existence with magic. One form of the magic that Azreal learnt to hate, from his mentor, was that of Fel magic, those associated with daemonic entities. For years they persecuted the foolish who dared use Fel magic, showing no mercy or respite.

They were hunting down a cabal of Fel warlocks when Azreal gained his scar, the two of them had camped for the night, and when Azreal was out of his armour the Warlocks attacked, aided by some bandits they had hired. Azreal was cut down his back, while he recovered Uther stood over his form, stopping any from coming near, ending their lives quickly. Azreal soon found him and his mentor fighting for their lives against the bandits and the foul things the Fel uses sent at them. They turned back all assaults however, Uther offering to heal his back but Azreal refusing.

It was his shame, one he would bear with him as a reminder of what had happened. They found the warlocks days later and killed them all, banishing their taint from existence. Uther and Azreal soon parted ways after this, Uther wanted to return and train more Paladins to fight the evil, whilst Azreal continued on with his journey.

For years he travelled alone, stopping in towns and cities only briefly to send word to Uther and the other Paladins on what he encountered, and to eat before he moved on. 
Azreal found himself in need of work, to help pay for his journey and hired himself out to help those curious to find relics and to help those in need, though if it involved Fel magic then he would quickly destroy the taint. Soon he happened across a village that had been plagued by a necromancer, who every night sent his minions into the town to take what he wanted and to cause as much destruction and chaos as possible. 

Azreal swore himself to the cause, giving them his word that he would kill the necromancer, and ensure that no harm came to anymore villagers. However they wished one of their own to go with him, and after he had sworn himself to their cause he was introduced to a Fel mage, one who wanted to punish the necromancer as well.
Azreal was furious, and almost killed the man there and then. However he had given his word to the villagers that no more of them would be harmed, and he would not go back on his word. Reluctantly accompanied by the mage he set out to find the necromancer. The mage guided him to the necromancer’s lair, a large cavern where the necromancer raised his minions. Azreal would not fight besides him however, in case his promise was broken and sent him back to the village. Azreal entered the cavern alone and found himself beset by both the undead and the foul daemons the necromancer summoned. 

Azreal fought nobly, killing the foul creatures that came at him, though he was tired and weakened from the fighting. He killed the necromancer, cutting his head from his body as proof that the deed was done and headed to the village. He returned to a hero’s welcome from the villagers and was surprised to see that another had come to seek out the necromancer, a dark elf named Modeus. 

Modeus offered him the chance to become his apprentice, a chance to make evil hurt. Azreal swore himself readily to the cause, though in hindsight his Paladin objectives maybe hindered by his oath again.

Class: Paladin

Spells:
Major: Healing light
Minor: Cure poison, Weapon of Light

Equipment: Whilst Azreal carries supplies with him, as well as tools that maybe useful to his lifestyle his prized possessions are his sword, shield and armour.

A gift from his mentor Uther he carries an Elven longsword, able to wield it one handed it has the symbol of a silver hand on the scabbard. The blade itself is a beautiful thing to behold, light and strong. The handle is bound in black leather, and the hilt is jewel encrusted. Azreal calls it Lightbringer, on the account that it brings light to those that follow darkness.

Azreal’s shield has the silver hand imprinted on its front, and is made out of steel and dragon hide. 

Finally Azreal’s armour is light plate armour, that are placed above the black robe which he wears underneath. Each plate has a detail of Gold along its edge, it has swirling golden patterns all over it. His helm is practical, and protects him ably from any attack, only having a narrow eyeslit as any weakness. 

Dragon Name: Narvanash
Dragon Gender: Male
Dragon Colour: White

I'm gatecrashing this party!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Few things. The first and more important one being my dragon is already called Typhon.

Two, which isn't all that important, just observational and a little humorous more than anything. So the Paladin order is already called the Silver Hand, your mentor is called Uther and his sword was called Lightbringer? At least you didn't murder him.....Tell me i'm not the only one picking up on this lol.


----------



## Midge913

Welcome Ramo glad to have you aboard (with revan's approval of course)..... <sigh> another character that Andaleth will have to watch out for. Seems like everyone has it out for the warlock


----------



## komanko

for the warlocks*


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> for the warlocks*


True that.... Early morning typo for I intended the plural.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Changed the name, thank you very much Angel of Blood. A little humorous I'll admit, and Revan has already seen the character.


----------



## JAMOB

Im in  Welcome aboard


----------



## revan4559

Update will be posted up tomorrow. Just been very busy lately and havent had time to get it done due to x-mas.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be on Saturday 6th.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Following on from the observation in ALOA, it would appear only myself, Komanko and possibly G0arr(?) remain from the start of this RP, though i'm confused about G0arr/Uthiat, is he still in? He posted for the update before last but seems to have been left out of the latest update?

Though it still has a large amount of characters. Just interesting seeing how people join and fall out of RP's as they go along.


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> Following on from the observation in ALOA, it would appear only myself, Komanko and possibly G0arr(?) remain from the start of this RP, though i'm confused about G0arr/Uthiat, is he still in? He posted for the update before last but seems to have been left out of the latest update?
> 
> Though it still has a large amount of characters. Just interesting seeing how people join and fall out of RP's as they go along.


I got a pm from him telling me that because of real life issuses he had to drop out for now.


----------



## Yru0

Just clarifying; we can't end the fight can we? Or is it a matter of simply making it not too one-sided?


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended by another week so new deadline: Sunday 15th.


----------



## JAMOB

Im sorry I havent been posting my computer died, it might be fixed in 2 weeks, i have limited access, but I will post when I can.


----------



## revan4559

As 4/8 have posted im going to extend the deadline by another week:

Sunday 22nd.


----------



## Yru0

Face* to the Palm*:headbutt: come on guys I wanna get to beating up these folks!


----------



## Midge913

I agree! Lets get it going!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye come on guys, 3 weeks now


----------



## Midge913

I know, it is getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Come on!!!!


----------



## komanko

What, is it just 3 weeks? Man, I am getting sucky in delaying, my post will be up in 2013

\sarcasm.


----------



## revan4559

Ramo you have ARTGAC to post.*Drop kicks*


----------



## Archerreborn2

I`m pretty new to all this (as shown by my post count) so I was wondering if I could join this RP, I really don`t have the time to go through all 53 pages of posts to double check if all your slots are filled up.


----------



## JAMOB

Im really sorry... I will try to post by sunday... I hope this will work. Ill try to post in both.

And mr archerreborn2, first cool name I love archery, second dont know... its an awesome rp, and hopefully you can help us post faster  as you can see its been 3 weeks... i am very much to blame in this. but... yeah. pm revan?

happy gaming


----------



## revan4559

There are slots still open. pm me your character sheet so i can have a read of it and so i can let you know if anything needs changing before you post it in the recruitment thread.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Come on guys!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Almost a month now...


----------



## Midge913

I with you guys.... UPDATE!!!!!!


----------



## Archerreborn2

Name: Daniel Etherlight

Race: Human

Gender: Male

Age: 23

Physical Appearance: Standing at the height of five foot four Daniel Etherlight has black hair. Dark green eyes and a build that leans towards flexibility and speed rather than strength, his skin is paler than that of the norm. His hair is short but unruly giving him a carefree look that clashes with his actions.

Personality: At heart Daniel Etherlight is a good person. He wishes for everybody in the world to be happy, a dream that he knows is not possible. Instead on the outside he acts distant to everybody around him and tries to avoid gatherings of people. Talking is not something he does often, part of this is due to his profession as useless noise is liable to get him killed, and the second reason is that he has never had much contact with other people. He tries to avoid bloodshed when possible but if forced into it he can become an emotionless killer.

Background and How you met Modeus: The first thing Daniel Etherlight saw when he woke was a village in the throes of destruction. He remembered nothing of his past; he was for all intents and purposes a blank slate. At the helpless age of 6 he was snatched away from a village that may have been his, and placed into the life of a slave. Growing up as part of a permanent bandit encampment gave Daniel an unusual worldview. On one side he was given menial labours and beaten for his mistakes. He was fed slop and treated like dirt. On the other side, he saw how those within the village lived; aside from their treatment when it came to him and the other slaves they acted like any others would (as he late came to realize). They celebrated in glories won, cried for lost friends, and shared in the comforts that they had.
Since he could not remember a better life, he adapted better than many of the others slaves. He learned how to shrink his presence, how to hide in the shadows, and how to survive (skills that defined his career later on). As he lived in the village he grew to befriend many fellow slaves, his heart cried out for the suffering that they had to endure. At thirteen he made a vow with some of his fellow adolescent slaves. If they were ever to escape this hell, they would change the world. They would create a world where everybody could be happy.

One year later, he and twelve others participated in an escape. It was an excellent plan considering the limited resources and knowledge that they had at their disposal. It would most likely have succeeded as well, unfortunately as they were carrying out the plan somebody stumbled onto them. After knocking her out they found out it was Ms. Yourd. She had been one of the few who had treated the slaves with anything resembling kindness; she was also the one who had given him the name Daniel.
With a heavy heart Daniel killed her. While she was nice, she would have informed the bandit guards of their escape as soon as she woke. They did not have any methods of impairing her ability to reach the guards or to scream for help. As they neared freedom another problem found them. A patrol of bandits spotted them as they neared escape, in a dash for freedom Alex and he were cut off from the others. In any other world Alex would probably have been a hero. He had been the leader of their little bad of slaves. Charismatic, strong, and kind of heart he was the personification of the Paladin. In an act of selflessness, he sacrificed himself so that Daniel could escape.
He wandered the forest that he had fled into for a time, surviving off the plants and wildlife until a ranger named Jane Etherlight found him. For a few weeks now she had found small traces of a mysterious person lurking in her forest. After much thought she had approached him, expecting a veteran assassin of some sort; hired to end her life. She was surprised to find a malnourished boy.
Over the next few years she taught him her trade. As a mercenary for hire she had become quite reputable. She was known as the famous Archer who never missed. For the next six years she trained the fourteen year old Daniel how to kill from the shadows. He was a prodigy of sorts, taking in all that she gave. Over time he learned how to fight properly with a sword (though he would never be able to take a Paladin head on), a standard education, and most importantly how to use the composite bow.
Daniel’s content life would end in a rather anti climatic way. One day Jane went on a mission and never returned, eventually after a year of waiting Daniel realized that she had probably died on her mission. So instead he took her place, as a mercenary, he took jobs that he believed would benefit people the most. Kill the leaders of a rebellion so that it would fall apart before blood could be shed, destroy monsters that terrorized villages. He killed so that he could save.
Eventually he realized that no matter what he did it was not enough. There were some that he could not save, many times he would find a village razed to the ground by Dragons. Villages pillaged by hoards of bandits or monsters, villages buried in poverty courtesy of corrupt rulers. Slowly his life began to lose meaning.
One day he stumbled on an egg, it had been in the chest of a corrupt official that he had killed. On an impulse he took it back home. A few days later Modeus made him an offer. To become his apprentice and gain the power to achieve his dreams or to live his meaningless life; he knew the answer.

Class: Archer

Equipment: A composite bow, leather armour dyed black with chainmail under it. A short sword, a pistol given by Jane to help him in close quarters combat.

I'll take the 14th Dragon egg. It will be male and its name will be Caementum.


----------



## revan4559

On friday 5000 meters of telephone wire was stolen so my entire town is without internet so im having to post from college. BT has told us they should have replaced the wire sometime between the 25th and 31st. The are being vague so hopefully i should be able to get an update done between tomorrow(25th) and 4th.


----------



## Yru0

You can steal a man's dignity! His Money! Or even his Mars bar! BUT YOU NEVER MESS WITH HIS INTERNET CONNECTION!!!!!!!!! :ireful2: 

....on that note...how on earth do you sneak away with 5000 meters of telephone wire :laugh: Either way, glad to hear its coming


----------



## Rems

What an astonishingly strange crime. Is the cableling copper wired or something? (so it's like those who rip the wiring out of houses).


----------



## JAMOB

Im really sorry... Ive had little-no time/internet connection. If you want to boot me i will completely understand... I will try to post soon but no promises. Or alternatively just announce I am booted and that will be done. Again, I am extremely sorry.


----------



## revan4559

My internet has returned. Jamob ill be updating saturday so you have until then to post.


----------



## Otep

yeah sorry about my absence. between the lack of internet at home... and me getting ready for deployment, there was little to no time to think let alone post...


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 4th.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended due to people havent posted. update extended until Saturday 11th.


----------



## komanko

Oh, sorry, didnt remember the due was to today :| Well, I'll do it asap.


----------



## Midge913

komanko said:


> Oh, sorry, didnt remember the due was to today :| Well, I'll do it asap.


Then you better get a post up in Aleron or I am hunting you down..... My tray is ready.


----------



## Yru0

*facepalm :headbutt: I deserve the wrath of the gods  Completely forgot about the deadline.


----------



## komanko

Midge, your trays are nothing compared to revan's, Revan's trays are fear inducing, yours on the other hand... Not so much


----------



## revan4559

Komanko go post before I drop kick you into a pit full of killer trays.


----------



## komanko

Not the killer trays, everything but the killer trays, please drop me into the acid pit instead.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update is tomorrow(Saturday 11th)


----------



## revan4559

Only 5 people have posted so the deadline will be extended until Sunday 26th.


----------



## Midge913

hey all, 

POST ALREADY!!!!!! Archerreborn, JAMOB, and Angel of Blood lets get this thing moving!!! For crying out loud Komanko has even posted


----------



## Lord Ramo

COME ON GUYS! I want Azreal to do some more fighting and shits haha


----------



## komanko

Midge913 said:


> hey all,
> 
> POST ALREADY!!!!!! Archerreborn, JAMOB, and Angel of Blood lets get this thing moving!!! For crying out loud Komanko has even posted


Thats exactly what I told revan. When you reach the point that I posted, and people aren't waiting for me, you know that you gave the players too much time 

God damn it, go post, if I could get my lazy ass to type crap so can you.


----------



## Midge913

CAN I GET AN UPDATE!!!! ( he says in his best approximation of a southern baptist preacher).


----------



## Yru0

Midge913 said:


> CAN I GET AN UPDATE!!!! ( he says in his best approximation of a southern baptist preacher).


U-P-D-A-T-E-!   

Come on guys!


----------



## komanko

This is taking a long time even by my standards lol


----------



## revan4559

People still need to post so i havent update. I think only 4 of you have posted?


----------



## Midge913

By my last count 5 of 8 have posted. Santaire indicated that he was dropping out, Rems, Myself, Yru0, Komanko, and Ramo have all posted, leaving AoB, JAMOB, and the new guy still to post. 

I say tally ho! If they haven't posted by now they probably aren't going to.


----------



## revan4559

The new guy is waiting for me to add him i think. But ill give AoB and Jamob until sunday before i update. Midge you have AloA to post!


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Midge you have AloA to post!


Ahem..... .... right..... indeed.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry I didnt update today, ive only just woken up as i've been ill and have a bad head ache along with stomach pains. Ill try and update when im feeling better.


----------



## Midge913

What if anything is going on with this bad lad?


----------



## revan4559

Tomorrow night at earliest, saturday around 4pm (england time) at latest. Get on msn midge, i want a word with you.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 5th.

*Important Notice:

As we have dropped to 4-5 players I am now going on a recruitment drive to get some more players for the roleplay! If you know anyone who wants to join then have them pm me so we can discuss how they will join and what characters they will be joining as!*


----------



## Santaire

I sincerely regretted dropping out so give me a little while and I might rejoin although probably with a different character


----------



## Midge913

Sweet. I will get with you on messenger at some point to talk about my options. Glad to see this is back up and running and I hope we can get some more people involved.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about the double post, but I wanted to let you know that my post would be up tomorrow or Monday evening at the.latest.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

I'd love to join, so if your still open to recruitment be aware im new to this RPGing, so i will apologise now if i fail at certain parts!


----------



## Midge913

Revan is looking for new players at the moment. Take a few to look over the rules and background in the first two posts, then submit a character sheet either in this thread or via PM to Revan.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Can a dark elf be a ranger or can they literally only be warlocks??


----------



## revan4559

If you look on the first page under the classes there is a list of what race can be what. When it says Ranger (Elf) / Archer (Human) / Rifleman (Dwarf), it means that those races can be that. In terms of the ranger though, when i put Elf it means all 3 elven races.

Feel free to pm me your character sheet so we can work things out. I also suggest looking in the action thread at the different types of dragon eggs to choose from(page 1 i believe near the bottom). Will also need a name for it so for you.....think Female names.


----------



## komanko

Sadly I wont be able to post this week (same goes for your rp Midge), been a busy weekend, but rejoice, I should be home next week on Thursday and will have enough time to update everything I need 

If I will have spare time I'll start writing my post on paper.


----------



## Rems

I too am still in and will have a post up this week.


----------



## Romero's Own

is there still time for me to join?


----------



## revan4559

Romero's Own said:


> is there still time for me to join?


There is, pm me your character sheet along with your dragon egg choice(page 1 of recruitment thread for different eggs), and its name. You will have a male dragon.


----------



## Rems

Are there any unclaimed eggs left or are we doubling up? 

Could the new players perhaps choose a dragon type that one of the players who left had? That way we would avoid doubling up and have some variety.


----------



## revan4559

Heres a quick list of which players have what:

Komanko - Two-Headed Black Dragon

Santaire - Ice Dragon

Midge - Silver Dragon

Yru2 - Red Dragon

Rems - Bronze Dragon

Spiltpaw - Shadow Dragon.

So free dragon eggs are: Green, Blue, White, Magma/Rock, Gold.


----------



## Lord Ramo

My dragons white Revan ya missed me off the list


----------



## revan4559

Really need to update my wordpad file then xD.


----------



## Midge913

Sirrush is a white dragon as well mate. Unless I missed something.....

EDIT: Just went back through the action thread and confirmed that Sirrush is a white dragon.


----------



## Santaire

Considering I am writing up a new character does this mean I am keeping the same dragon? If I am then I won't be complaining, I quite liked the idea of an ice dragon.


----------



## revan4559

Different character, Different dragon Santaire.


----------



## Santaire

Understood, just curious because I'd told you about the different character and you still had me on the list

In that case could my new character have a gold dragon?


----------



## revan4559

Entirely up to you Santaire, i havent changed the list because i didnt know if you were making a new character or not.

I suggest thinking of male dragon names.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Name: Spiltpaw Torgad
Race: Dark Elf
Gender: Male
Age: 57
Physical Appearance: Pale, white skin. Scintillating Purple eyes that can make women of all races swoon with a blink of his eyes. 7ft. 9inch. Smooth skin, white hair puled back in a pony tail. His presence made some people uncomfortable and others liked his presence.

Personality: Spiltpaw is a person that would confuse most people, but he was mainly a dark elf who loved to talk. Spiltpaw facial expressions differed, sometimes a smile of glee/malice or of happiness, or a grim face when angry.

Background and How you met Modeus: Spiltpaw was an orphan of a young age. He was found and raised by a Brotherhood of Rangers. They taught him how to use a bow and dagger with ease. He could hit a target 50ft away by throwing his dagger and get precision shots with his bow from further distances, never missing. He learnt fast and was good at what he did.

He would be sent out on missions with fellow rangers of different rangers to protect villages and towns from the dragons and evil that spread. He had lots of respect for dragons and their way of life but he didnt want them hurting innocent people and their familys. This was the reason why he hunted them.

One day a band of rangers and Spiltpaw were out hunting a female dragon, this was all the information they had. Little did they know it was an Shadow Dragon. As they hunted the dragon they found many frozen bodies and cold bones as the neared the nest of the dragon.

After a few hours of waiting at the nest they were about to head back to their sanctum till they heard a roar above them. It was the Shadow Dragon. Spiltpaw had never seen a dragon of this sort it astounded him, filled him with happiness when he saw this magnificant beast. He didnt want to harm it. But it wanted to harm them, they had crossed onto it's territory. His fellow mates shouted and fought but were no match for it and soon quickly died.

It turned its attention to Spiltpaw and landed on him. It crushed him under her mighty claw. As she opened her mouth to eat him, something extraudinary happened.

A mysterious figure had come, he fought off the dragon, but without killing it, he had mercy and passion for the female dragon. When the figure was done and spiltpaw had cleared his eyesight from the tears that accoumulated from both watching the magnificant dragon and the figure fighting and for fearing for his death, that he saw that the figure was the legendary Modeus, the only being to have ever tamed a dragon.

Modeus took Spiltpaw by the hand and lifted him up. Modeus was a role model to spiltpaw ever since he heard the stories about him.

Modeus asked him a question, a question Spiltpaw will never forget. 'You seem to have a love for dragons... Would you like to become one of my apprentices?' Spiltpaw replied without hesitating 'Yes my lord, oh yes!!!'

Class: Ranger

Equipment: An Ivory Bow, designed with perfect balance and flexibility. A quiver full of white birch arrows, balanced with swan feathers. A dagger so sharp it will make to bleed from the slightest touch. Spiltpaw also wears thin steel armor, strong enough to protect him from most attacks, but thing enough to allow maximum movement


----------



## Romero's Own

Not meaning to sound like Splitpaw but

This is my character sheet.
Name: Romera Orvarc
Race: Dark Elf
Gender: Female
Age: 135
Physical Appearance: Romera is an uncannily beautiful women who is thin and tall, almost 8ft. Her face is smooth and youthful and she looks not a day over 25. But her beautiful form conceals an extremely powerful physique which allows Romera to do incredible acts of strength without breaking a sweat.

Personality: Romera is sarcastic and taunting. She enjoys playing with the men she attracts before leaving them behind. But she is fiercely loyal to her friends and colleagues and it is rare to see her alone or upset.

Background and How she met Modeus:

Romera was found at a young age, alone and defenceless amongst a throng of dark creatures. Amazingly she was recovered unharmed and healthy. She was quickly taken in by the Warlocks when it was discovered that she had somehow killed four creatures unarmed. She was trained in secret and soon showed her true potential of dark magic.

When Romera was a young adult her town was attacked by a Shadow Dragon and she rushed to defend it. But her powers were to weak to save her town and everyone that she cared about was killed and the town razed to the ground.

Romera then disappeared into the Dark Lands for 100 years, only to return a master at black magic. She tore her way through any dragon she encountered before finding the one that had destroyed her town. She defeated the dragon easily and was about to land the killing blow when a figure appeared and stopped her. She recognized the figure almost instantly as the legendary Modeus. He requested her to become his apprentice and she graciously accepted.

Class: Warlock
Major- Fel Fire Storm
Minor- Create Night
Minor-Fel Lightning Bolt

Equipment: Romera wears a finely crafted dark armour that was forged by unknown hands. She carries a simple wooden staff that she wields with deadly skill. She wears a cloak to conceal her forked tail and wings.


----------



## Santaire

Very short Dark Elf Spiltpaw considering Revan had the height between 6 and 8 feet on the first page.

Damn it, everyone new is doing a dark elf. I'll have to change my character sheet now so that I'm something different.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

@Santaire Lol i know my dark elf is small but i made my dark elf the same height as my dad 

*UPDATE* I changed my height i don't feel like being an Elf nearly a 1ft. smaller than the others lol


----------



## Rems

A dark elf enchantress with mutations and daemonic power? Oh Jerome's not going to be happy. Avariss might be though (or at least one of his personalities). 

Romero, are the wing's and tail something your character flaunts or hides away?


----------



## Midge913

I pose the same question as Rems. Even though Andaleth is a warlock, he despises those of his kindred that flaunt their corruption or revel in the power they wield. It should be interesting to see how our characters get along Romero. 

I am still working on my post. I am hoping to have it up tomorrow night.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I wanna see how they get along with Azreal.. He is a paladin who is sworn to kill all fel users... Fun stuff


----------



## Rems

Well then he'll also be butting head with komanko and Midge's characters.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Indeed he is, damn Fel users


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

Hehe, just remember guys there are more than one Dark Elf in this and we Dark Elves gotta stick together


----------



## Santaire

Ramo, what would you say to a High Elf warrior who was trained to the peak of Martial Perfection, lost his sanity for 2 years and became a murderer, regained his sanity after having purged the corrupt nobles from a human city and having them replaced by good ones and then fought in the battle for Glacier Pass before being invited to join the Dragon Riders?


----------



## Lord Ramo

I would say that he isn't a fel user so isn't a priority target. If he is willing to help Azreal even better. Also just to point out, Azreal won't be killing or attacking anyone, yet. He gave his word to Modeus


----------



## Santaire

Name: Kilaren Veneratio

Race: High Elf

Gender: Male

Age: 194

Appearance: Very close to 7 and a half foot tall, lean and hard. His long hair is deep silver and pulled back from his face which is angular and could have been carved from stone, so pronounced are his high cheekbones and his jaw. His eyes are 2 different colours, one of them is a deep green and the other an extremely pale, icy blue, an odd contrast that make people who look at them uncomfortable. He is clean shaven and always amused when called handsome. The scar on his left cheek serves only to enhance the allure of danger and mystery surrounding him. His skin is pale as it is with all High Elves and his height often causes people to be nervous in his presence. He envies his Dark cousins for as soon as the women see beneath his otherworldly appearance they are rushing out to greet him or simply gazing at him in adoration. He is clad in grey silk that fits him perfectly, thin and tight on his limbs, but not impeding his movement. A hood conceals his face. The Star Blade is sheathed in black leather and hung at his side.

Personality: He has honour although he is much less strict about it than many other knights. While he would never harm an innocent he is not as restricted by his vows as they are. He is easy to get along with although can lapse into long periods of melancholy at times. He can be sarcastic some times and show genuine humour at others. He has a knack of turning the very worst situations into a joke with a single understated comment. However he always understands the danger he and his companions are in and ensures that they do to. He is not arrogant as are many elves although he is confident in his abilities. He is the friend of all the men, all the girls darling. It makes him quite uncomfortable when he is getting love letters from one of his friend’s wife as once happened.

Background and how he met Modeus: 
Born into High Elf aristocracy I was the first son and thus the one destined to inherit the privileges and lands of my father when the old High Elf finally died. Considering he was only 1500 years old and still going strongly that wouldn’t be happening for a long time and I was glad of it, I hated to be restrained, forced to remain in the same position for long and judging by the way my father rarely shifted from his desk that was exactly what that life would be like. My sister took up the arts of a mage, my younger brother became an archer and I learnt the arts of sword fighting and hand-to-hand combat.

I left my home at the age of 29, travelling to the realm of Bel’Angrath. There I was content to merely observe the humans. I was rich but had little need for the money. I bought myself a tower just outside the city and made roughly half of it into a training area with nothing but a kitchen and a bedroom separated.

From there I frequently entered the city. I had taken to keeping to the shadows to avoid drawing too much attention, a habit that has endured to this day. I wanted to observe, to watch the humans and learn of them. I wanted to understand how they lived for they intrigued me. All my spare time not spent training I spent in the city or lying on my back, gazing at the stars, simply thinking. I hated the way my presence caused so many of the humans to recoil in fear. But I was not exactly subtle. I was 7 and a half foot tall and made even the tallest of humans look like children.

I was horrified by the conditions in which so many of the people lived. The nobles pretended to be so superior, strutting about proclaiming their greatness while thousands of their own kind rotted in their own filth. I took to handing out food to the poor and paid gold to others to do the same. They accepted my coin, spoke flattering words, bought a loaf of bread, tore it into scraps and handed the scraps out before using the rest of the coin to make their own lives better. There were 3 people who stayed with me. I asked them why they did not leave as the others had. Their answer has stayed with me to this day.

“Because this is who we are.”

With those words I understood. There are good people in this world, paragons, and a great deal of them are members of the paladin order. But in that moment I hated them. The paladins claimed to use their power to help others, to heal wounds and cleanse sickness. But still they are rich. They may live in barren cells with no comforts but they possess armour and weapons of the highest quality. They should sell it and use the money to help people, not just kill their enemies. This has been my belief up till now and will be my belief till my dying day.

There are more good people among the poor than are among the rich. The rich claim to be pure but they are just thieves in fancy dress. This remark is broad and undistinguishing. There are good people who use their titles and their money to try to bring changes but far too many of the rich are corrupt. For every good man or woman born, another 25 corrupt ones come into the world. And so few of those good people ever get the chance to show it. They are crushed into the mud by the rich and the corrupt, by the powerful and unjust.

So I lost myself. I forgot everything about Kilaren Veneratio and became Kagé, ‘The Shadow’.

I am told that Kagé killed 89 people in the few years where my mind was lost. When I finally regained my senses I was leaving my Tower. I walked into the city and people shrank away from me I pulled down my hood and showed my face to the poor for they knew me and surely they wouldn’t fear me. A man gasped when he saw me and fell flat on his face. He lived still but my appearance had terrified him.

Why, what had I done…?

+++++ Several pages later +++++

They say that when they told me I howled. That tears ran down my cheeks and that I howled to the moon. I had never intended to do so much evil. I left, leaving a vast portion of gold to my helpers and asking them to continue my work. I travelled the world and when I finally blotted out my memories I returned to the city and found it a changed place. For all the evil Kagé had done, it had done some good also. All the corrupt officials were dead and their gruesome deaths served as a message to other corrupt nobles that cruelty would not be tolerated or else Kagé would return and wreak a terrible vengeance. Count Drake had become Lord of the city for which I was glad for he was a good man. A count he may have been but he was not rich. He was poor, having given away all the fortunes he had amassed as a slave trader. He was truly changed. I miss him still.

I left the city once more and travelled to the home of my Dark Kin where I joined the fight against an incursion and partook in the Battle for Glacier Pass. There I first witnessed the sheer power of Modeus. When we finally reached the battlefield the pass was carpeted with the blood of the dead and Modeus, bloody and battered but unbowed, still fought on alongside his Dragon, Zar’Tharon. That was true heroism such as I have never witnessed. His eyes were drawn to my cohort as we plunged past into the swarm. We fell by the dozen but his gaze had inspired us and we fought on. He joined us and our spirits were bolstered once more. He gazed at us once again.

I wondered who had attracted his eye when I realized that he was staring at the tip of our wedge, at me. Once the battle was done I left the forces and began the long trek home. He landed his dragon at the side of the road and slid off it before walking alongside me for a while. I was in a world of my own then I turned and saw him. I gave a faint smile. “You look bloody awful,” I said. He gave a distant smile before halting and turning to face me. I halted and turned to him.

He held out a hand and I clasped it. He leaned in closer and spoke softly. “High Dragon Hold, the Kel’Karadorn mountains. I will wait for you there.”

I nodded and broke off my grip before beginning the long journey…

Extract from
Knight, Murderer, Dragon Rider
By Kilaren Veneratio

Equipment:
Húron: Forged by the finest Elven Smiths Húron is not actually magical, however it is perfectly balanced with a blade sharp enough to cut through sinew as if it were parchment. The blade has swirling patterns as well as a phrase in High Elvish carved into it and inlaid with gold. The handle is black leather with gold wire wrapped around it to provide extra grip, added into this are several Gems. The pommel is shaped as a Dragon’s claw that clutches a Gem that is as black as night. The blade is long and straight, tapering to a needle sharp point.

Mithril Plate: An ancient suit of light plate armour. The entire suit is covered with burnished gold. The metal of the chest is lightweight but strong and flexible. His full face helm possesses naught but a slit for his eyes and is surmounted by Eagle’s wings. In the forehead is set a single ruby.

Fighting Style: He fights with a mix of both martial arts and a wide variety of sword styles meaning that no one can ever predict his next move.

Dragon information:
Name: Aussir
Race: Gold
Gender: Female


----------



## Midge913

Very nice Santaire. I really like the character.


----------



## Rems

I remember mine and Santaire's previous character not getting on (something about an uppity elf not knowing his place and lacking any sense of courtesy i believe  ), i wonder how his new one will be. 

Our merry group has a lot of elves in it.


----------



## revan4559

Rems said:


> I remember mine and Santaire's previous character not getting on (something about an uppity elf not knowing his place and lacking any sense of courtesy i believe  ), i wonder how his new one will be.
> 
> Our merry group has a lot of elves in it.


So if you ever annoy them then they can simply sit around for about 60 years and wait until you die of old age xD.


----------



## Yru0

revan4559 said:


> So if you ever annoy them then they can simply sit around for about 60 years and wait until you die of old age xD.


Perhaps, but you DID give us that longevity-enducing liquid stuff


----------



## Romero's Own

For those who asked Romera hides her mutations as they ruin her good looks.


----------



## Yru0

Romero's Own said:


> For those who asked Romera hides her mutations as they ruin her good looks.


On that note, could you just extrapolate a bit on that if possible? Not being critical here, but just wondering, are they 'bat'-like wings, or more 'bird' wings, or even fluffly angel wings? And the tail, I'm picturing a 'demon' style red one right now, is that about right?

Just making sure so I don't step on any toes if I have to make a description of your character at some point in the RP. If it's preferable to you I can just make do


----------



## Romero's Own

Youre right about the tail, the wings are quite bat like in appearance.


----------



## Santaire

Yru0 said:


> On that note, could you just extrapolate a bit on that if possible? Not being critical here, but just wondering, are they 'bat'-like wings, or more 'bird' wings, or even fluffly angel wings? And the tail, I'm picturing a 'demon' style red one right now, is that about right?
> 
> Just making sure so I don't step on any toes if I have to make a description of your character at some point in the RP. If it's preferable to you I can just make do


 
No, she has chicken wings and a bunny rabbit tail :laugh:


----------



## Rems

Romero's Own said:


> For those who asked Romera hides her mutations as they ruin her good looks.


Unless you like the whole succubus look. Does she have a personality to match? 

Some interesting rp prospects are coming with this new batch of characters.


----------



## Romero's Own

when is the update going to come up (roughly)??


----------



## revan4559

When everyone posts? So far only Yruo has posted, so once Rems, Midge and Ramo post ill update, changing Santaires character for his new one, and adding in you and the other guy. Along with updating for Avariss.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver

hehe sweet i got a nickname :laugh:


----------



## Midge913

yeah, sorry for not having posted yet. My training course is really eating away all my time what with class during the day and project work to do when I get home. I will try to get something up as soon as I can.

EDIT: Again sorry for the delay but my post is up. Hope it hits all the things that we talked about revan.


----------



## komanko

If you want me to post then update mine today because after this weekend i wont be home for 3 weeks.


----------



## Rems

Great post Midge. I really like the direction your taking Andaleth in, there's been some real growing as a character. Also i'm loving the way you've been describing the magic, some clever stuff going on. 

@Revan, i just realised that our opponents still don't have names. May i have one for my dwarven drinking buddy or may i simply give him one. It's getting tedious writing 'dwarf' or variations of every time i refer to him.


----------



## revan4559

@Rems, call him Gorgrim Ironhammer.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Will have my post up tomorrow


----------



## Midge913

Can I get an update!!!!??!! (he says in his best imitation of a southern gospel preacher)


----------



## Santaire

What about me?

I come back to this rp and don't get an update for a month


----------



## revan4559

update will be up by end of wednesday shortly followed by AoTA.


----------



## Santaire

Seriously Revan this is getting worrying. Its been like 2 months if not more since the last update


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Seriously Revan this is getting worrying. Its been like 2 months if not more since the last update


Its only been a month which is what ARTGAC was before i updated it. My original plan was to get it done today but CoB has taken me all day to get done due to interuptions and now that is currently at 9 pages long even though i meant for it to be a normal update >.<

Ill have CoB done tonight then im going to work on AoD tomorrow and I will make sure I have it done by 11-11:30pm which gives me 6 and abit hours from when i get home to get it done and then after that ill have AoTA done by the end of the week.

Think you will be ok with that Santaire? Ill use CoB update to distract you while i do AoD.


----------



## Midge913

Actually revan the last player post was on 6/25/12. Meaning your update was at least two weeks before that, meaning it has been about 6 weeks since the last update. Just saying


----------



## Malochai

Hey guys, looks like I'm joining :tongue:


Name: Endras Amlugon 
Race: Wood Elf of Ela’Amnor
Gender: Male
Age: 127

Physical Appearance: Endras would be tall for a human, but amongst the elven races he is relatively average at 7 foot, with the fair skin of his race. His hair is a deep, chocolate-brown colour which reaches past his shoulders. His eyes are amber and deeply intelligent, whilst his mouth is usually upturned slightly in a smile, equally at his comrades and with them. He is very lithe, but that belies the wiry strength that lies beneath.

Personality: Endras can be very solitary when he doesn’t know a group well, but when he’s regularly around people, he can open up to them. He may argue with people, or create contention between the group, but will usually stop before it comes to blows. If he takes a disliking to someone, then he will stick to it, and it could be years before his opinion of them changes, whilst if he becomes particularly close to someone he will back them up as much as he can, despite the odds. The only time he will not intervene in an argument and take up sides is when it is two friends; then, Endras will attempt to be the negotiator and end the disagreements. When it comes to a battle or skirmish, the Elf is very focussed and puts differences behind him. He tends to think of himself as a fair person, despite his tendency to form opinions quickly and is too stubborn to change them. A prime example of this is that, despite having forgiven dragons as a whole thanks to his connection with Jadeus, he would still dearly love to take his retribution against the dragon who destroyed his home and killed his parents and two of his siblings. He would deny it, some of that anger completes him and he subconsciously knows that he would feel less capable, without it driving him to become better and more skilled. He pursues anything he really wants with a single-minded determination that pushes other things into the shadows until he has completed it.
Endras, despite a long-seated hate of dragons, now cannot imagine life without Jadeus and will happily injure or take the life of any who threatens the life of his now-constant companion. 

Background and How you met Modeus: Endras was born into one of the now-destroyed cities of the Wood Elves, and grew up as a normal elven child. He often trained with his father’s weapons from the age of ten, and soon proved he was a rather exceptional bow-men, but he was always less skilled with melee weapons, capable but the lesser fighter in his many training bouts. 

When his home city was destroyed by one of the Green Dragons, Endras and his youngest brother were in one of the other cities, in the home of some extended family. Both brothers were distraught upon hearing the news of the cities destruction, but whilst Endras’ brother lost his mind with grief, he worked through his grief and poured all his passion, his anger and grief into his new life-path - that of the Ranger. He spent years wandering the forgotten pathways and the changeable animal tracks, hunting down dangerous animals and perfecting his archery. For years at a time he would wander between settlements, alone with the beasts of the forests, only coming into the major cities for the most elusive of supplies and for the latest news. 

A seething anger against dragons had raged inside Endras during all this time, and when he heard rumour of the location of a Green Dragon, the ranger immediately joined a group, made up of warriors, rangers, druids and mages who were determined to remove this particular threat. It took weeks for them to finally arrive at the cave which the dragon used as a lair, and they cautiously made their way inside, arrows knocked and swords drawn. Endras found the dragon’s nest inside the cave, and the scene shocked him; two eggs, one still as stone and the other cracked and split, the wyrmling already gone. Eyes hardening, the ranger scoured the rest of the cave until he found it, sword already in his hand. The creature, just over two feet long, stared back at him for thirty seconds, head cocked. A feeling, almost of empathy, seemed to radiate from it as if it could read Endras’ anger and resentment, before it bared it’s teeth and launched itself at him. The elf barely managed to get his dagger in position and use his hand to force it’s jaws away from his neck before it died. He didn’t, however, feel the vengeance he thought he would have after killing it, instead feeling slightly sick. He carried the body back to the others, who were arguing over the fate of the remaining egg - destroy it, or take it to the Riders. Many of the elves had joined the hunt for the Dragon due to a need for vengeance and were determined it would be destroyed, and only three others stood with Endras. In the end, the discussion was cut short when the mother returned, and Endras stole away with the egg and two other elves, determined that it should be used to help the lands of Em’Ralden. He sometimes still hears the cries of the mother in his dreams. He never found out the fate of those he left to fight the dragon, he only heard the faintest clashes of battle before even they disappeared into the distance. He split up from the other two, retaining the egg, and made for the home of the riders.

He travelled for weeks, all the time taking exquisite care of the egg and moving in absolute secrecy, staying nowhere for more than half a day. By the time he arrived at High Dragon Hold, the egg was close to hatching, moving ever so slightly in the bag he had so carefully placed it. Having presented his ‘prize’ to Modeus, the First Rider, Endras had determined he would return to his home-land and continue in his role as Ranger, leaving his days of anger and an unsated lust for vengeance behind him. However, Modeus spoke with him, and it was decided he would wait to leave until the dragon was hatched. And when it did, he felt an instant connection, like the feeling of empathy he had with it’s sibling, but so much more profound. Since then, he has resided at High Dragon Hold, with Jadeus, although he does miss the forests of his birth-lands. 

Class: Ranger

Equipment: Endras carries a longbow, his main weapon, and a quiver full of long, footed arrows, made of cedar and oak wood. As well as this, he wields a straight-bladed short-sword and dagger in case it’s truly necessary, and he wears leather armour over a fine chainmail shirt, and over all of this he wears a cloak. All of his armour and clothes are in shades of muted greens and browns, the better to blend in with the woodland nature of Ela’Amnor. When he leaves High Dragon Hold, Endras takes supplies with him, reminiscent of his days as a Ranger, such as food and other essential provisions. 

Dragon Name: Jadeus (pronounced Ha-de-us)
Dragon Gender: Male	
Dragon Colour: Green


----------



## Midge913

I like him. Nice to have a woodelf amongst us at last.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Name: Gribeard Shattersheild (No-one knows his birth name so he has everyone call him by this name)

Race: Mountain Dwarf

Gender: Male

Age: 85

Physical Appearance: Grimbeard is stocky and has his rifle normally strapped onto his back. He also has long ginger hair with a long ginger beard which goes down to his waist. His cloak is purple with a chainmail put over it. His helmet is silver with a gold stripe going through the center. His belt is covered in pouches filled with gunpowder and bullets. His eyes are brown and his skin is quite fair.

Personality: Grimbeard is jolly and a good friend especially with a pint. However he hates people commenting about his sise and he will become aggresive and will take a lot of time (and drink) to calm him back down. He takes great pride in his beard and it is kept clean and groomed to perfection.

Background and How you met Modeus: Grimbeard was born in the mountains of Kel'Karadorn amongst his fellow dwarfs. Growing up his father was always proud of his beard and told his son oftenly about how his father and his father before him where always well known of their magnificent beards so growing up Grimbeard was always reminded of it's importance. Another great hobby of his fathers was shooting. The sound of the gunpowder igniting and the vibrations of the kickback was a thrill in his fathers eyes.

So when he was finally strong enough to pick up a rifle his father began tutoring him in the ways of the firearm. How to:Arm,aim and fire the weapon and over the years Grimbeards expertese with the firearm was becoming quite well known amoung the lands around the mountains. One day a group of bandits assaultedtheir small village located just outside the main mountains and although the bandits lost many men they did manage to get off with one of Grimbeard's family treasure. Seeking to reclaim what was his he packed up his rifle and pistols and began to search for the treasure

It took a year to track those bandits down. They hid their tracks very well and took a lot of 'convincing' people to give up their information about the group. He finally got a lead when he heard that the bandit group had enough members and where planning to steal from a place known as high dragon hold and with that information Grimbeard made his way their. By the time he got their the bandit raid was in full swing with the sounds of men shouting out orders and them trying to get inside. Then all of a sudden a winged beast flew down from the sky breathing fire and burning many bandits in it's wake. On the back rid a man. A dark elf by the looks of things. Seeing that he would get none of his treasure as all of the bandits would be dead.

Ashamed Grimbeard could not go home. He made a promise to his parents that he would not return without the Gold they had stolen and so decided to make it up by earning the gold himself. However Grimbeard could not do most jobs very well and was fired from most of them. So he decided to explore the nearby mountains for something worth selling. Here he felt at home. He spotted the ocassional ore vein but other than that their wasn't much worth any thing.

One day he was exploring a cave when he found a Gold stone on the ground. It was shapped like an egg but weighed too much and it's colour obviously meant that the thing was worth a lot. He picked it up and polished the surface. It didn't do anything but make it a bit warmer. Then all of a sudden a black object lashed out at him and he was flung into a wall. Panicking he grabbed the Stone and ran towards the mouth of the cave knowing some creature was behind him wanting to kill him.

Bursting outside the sunlight offering a tiny bit of refuge he turned to see whatever was after him. The beast came forward with scales of gold and a size that would dwarf a gaint. The thing snarled and breathed fire towards Grimbeard. He dived out of the way skidding across the bumby ground barly managing to keep hold of the stone. Grimbeard suddenly realised that it was a dragon. Dragons according to popular legend around his village always kept a stack of treasures one of which Grimbeard realised he was holding. Pulling out his rifle Grimbeard aimed down the sights. The dragon turned towards him and Grimbeard pulled the trigger. The bullet whized through the air and landed into the dragons left eye turning it into a gooey mess. Writhing around in pain Grimbeard took the chance and ran with the treasure hoping to sell it in a nearby village.

Selling the rock was not as easy as he thought people offered too low for it and said 'this isn't even real' Stroking his beard he brought up a mug of ale and sipped it slightly. Apparently someone he met knew someone who would have it and at this time Grimbeard was desperate. The door opened and Grimbeard turned his head slightly towards the newcomer. Seeing him Grimbeards eyes went wide and he struggled to not gasp as the person who had came through the door was the dark elf he saw all those months ago flying the dragon burning the bandits. Shocked as the Dark elf asked a question at the bar and the bartender pointed towards Grimbeard. Cursing at his luck Grimbeard watched out of the corner of his eye as the drak elf approached him.

He sat down opposite Grimbeard and for a couple of moments their was an awkward silence. Clearing his throught Grimbeard asked "What do you want?" Trying to keep the tinge of fear out of his voice. The dark elf smiled and leant forward. "Someone told me that you had something that might intrest me." Gulping Grimbeard pulled out the egg shaped ornament. "This is it." Grimbeard said hand shaking slightly as he placed it down on he table. The dark elf picked it up and looked at it turning it ever so carfully. The dark elf put it down and asked "How did you aquire it?" Breathing deeply Grimbeard explained the whole story of how he got the stone that was before them. Smiling the dark elf asked "Tell me how do you feel about becoming a dragon rider?"

Shocked answers to the question came whizzing through his mind. Him a dragon rider? Impossible! Still the idea of being high in the sky above all the idiots that called him short and the look on their face as he came flying down and landed beside them made him like the sound of the idea. Smiling he replied "Sure why not." As he gulped down the last of his ale and wiped his hand across his mouth. happily he stood up with the dark elf as they headed for high dragon hold. 
Class: Rifleman

Equipment: Rifle, Dual weilded pistols


----------



## son of azurman

name: salas grimhammer

race:deep dwarf

gender:male

age:60

class: berzerker

equipment:dual hammers at his waist,

physical appearance:salas is 5 foot high,his skin is black like his home and his hair is brown and covered in ash and soot.his face is grim and strict,has his left eye brown and his right eye green.his nose is large and squint after many blows dealt to him,his face is young but terrible.a scar runs from his brown to his right ear and another one runs from his chin to his left eye,his cheeks are tubby and his hair a braided ponytail running down his back to his ankles.he has a long braided beard that splits into 2once it reaches his belt,he wears a leather shirt with a crossed hammer and axe stained into the front.he has no sleeves and so reveals the amount of muscles his arms ,he has leggings made from the hide of a black crag boar with the names of his family stained into the sides.he wears a black cloak with a brown spiraled border which he wears outside of battle and his gauntlets are leather with inscriptions stained into the fingers.

personality:salas is very proud of his achievements and will often brag of former victories,he is very untrusting of outsiders and wont think twice about crushing suspicious travelers with his bare hands.salas will look out for is allies but when he is provoked not even his family are safe from his wrath,salas has not a good memory so to remember his accomplishments he will carve the into the sides of his hammers.he is tall for a dwarf and his stern expression will intimidate most men and even many dwarfs.

background:salas was born to the hunter haros Grimhammer and the paladin stelor lightblade,his father haros was the best shot of there village and spent his whole life in azgrad’dun wile his mother stelor was a female warrior of kel’karadorn and bested all the males in combat within a 15 mile radius.his parents fought together against a rogue dwarf known as tombor hellshatter,the odds were stacked against them and in the end haros sacrificed himself to slay the traitor and to allow stelor to escape.two weeks after the battle stelor went into labour and an heir to Haros was born,she kew she could not keep him as he was born with the appearance of a deep dwarf and they were banned from here town so she sent him to haros’s bother garrols who adopted the boy.from an early age salas was lively and energetic and so garrols trained him in the art of a warrior,when he was of age salas left to find his mother but when he arrived he found nothing but fire and death.

bandits had attacked the town and burned the homes,as salas ran into the center of town he witnessed an elderly female fighting of the bandits.he knew then that it as his other and so he looted a hammer off a bandit corpse and fought beside the warrior,just as the sun appeared above the horizon a projectile whizzed past his ear and pierced his mother in the heart.in his sadness he went into a rage that crushed the bandits and obliterated the homes,he finally fell down from exhaustion and right before he blacked out he witnessed a winged creature swoop down to him with a figure on its back.upon waking he saw a dark elf healing his wounds,salas tried to resist but the elf had great strength and held the dwarf down with ease.upon introducing himself the elf turns out to be lord modeus the dragon rider,once salas recovered the elf approached him and asked him to become his apprentice.he never said what kind but he knew he could not refuse and so modeus gave him directions to his home and flew of upon his mighty beast and so salas walks on and on and on to find this place as he has nothing left and he strives for adventure,after months of searching and fighting upon the horizon he saw high dragon hold.the mere sight of it took his breath away,after standing for what seamed hours he finally woke up and ran for the entrance.suddenly he came crashing face first into the road,as he looked around he noticed a peculiar rock lying beside his feet.it shone like metal and had a orangey bronze colour to it,in his hurry he packed it into his pouch and carried on running.upon arriving he saw no guards and the door wide open,when he ran in he noticed dwarfs running all over the place in panic and hurry.when he asked one what was happening he said that one of the dragon eggs was missing,he met up with mordeus and before he could say anything mordeus said "so when were you planning on returning my egg,oh yes i know about that item in your pouch,"with a puzzled look on his face he handed it to mordeus and that i were our story begins.

DRAGON
type:bronze
gender:male
name:rolkaus(pronounced role-kay-us)

p.s.his mother is a mountain dwarf and his dad is a deep dwarf,they met because a rogue dwarf posed a threat to both branches and so they each sent there best fighter to slay him the mountain dwarves sent his mother and the deep dwarves sent his father.after fighting toether for so long they fell in love and ...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Not trying to sound rude/mean/anything really though you may want to invest in some capital letters at the start of every sentence. And maybe break up the text into a couple more paragraphs. 

How is your left eye two different colours? Also dual hammers and dual axes? Overkill much?


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> Not trying to sound rude/mean/anything really though you may want to invest in some capital letters at the start of every sentence. And maybe break up the text into a couple more paragraphs.
> 
> How is your left eye two different colours? Also dual hammers and dual axes? Overkill much?


I am going to have to agree with Ramo. Wereas I am glad that you are interested in participating, it was very difficult to read your entry. That amount of weaponry is not only unwieldy, but completely unnecessary. Final call is revan's though.


----------



## son of azurman

ok thanks for letting me know ive modified my post


----------



## revan4559

Was Salas's mother a deep dwarf paladin? If so that is highly unlikely as only human, mountain dwarf and high elf orphans become paladins.

Also wondering why a paladin would marry a deep dwarf in the first place, so care to explain that in your background?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

all right finished editing please look and judge


----------



## Rems

@Tyranno 

First of all this is a big improvement on the kinds of characters (and post length) that you were posting when you first started on the rp threads, so well done. 

Your character seems fine (though in my opinion one can never have enough in the personality section. Does Gribeard have any particular likes/dislikes, quirks for example? How does he think of himself, his race, his family, dragons, Modeus, the current state of the world. Would he want to be a dragon rider, how would he handle being one. What makes Gribeard tick? You don't have to answer all of those of course, it's just something to think about).

The only serious issue i can see is in the background. The gist of it is fine, a young hotheaded dwarf going out to recover his familie's stolen gold is great, dwarfs and grudges and all that. It's just that why after 50 years would Modeus come calling on him?

Perhaps instead you could have him be recruited by Modeus in the tavern, after he hands the egg back. Modeus could be impressed by Gribeard's attempts to get his family's gold back, his facing down of a dragon and freely giving over the egg and offer him a place as an apprentice. 

Or keep it as is, but you need a compelling reason as to why Modeus would seek out Gribeard after 50 years had passed, especially if he didn't recruit him then and there.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

hmm those are some great Ideas and the idea about recruting him in the tavern does sound good... hmm give me some time to make the edits.


----------



## son of azurman

i realised the paladin mistake and ive changed it to a warrior


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Question! has my chracter been accepted?


----------



## son of azurman

ye same here


----------



## revan4559

Yes and Yes, i shall add when i update.


----------



## Santaire

Yes, when he updates in a year's time


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> Yes, when he updates in a year's time


The update is being planned out to be doing over the next few days. I've given Midge my schedual for it so he knows how much time ill be spending on it though i want to have it done by saturday if it isnt then it wont be up sunday as Sunday = purely focused on Crusade of Blood. So at the latest it shall be monday 20th. After that it shall be followed by AoTA.


----------



## Santaire

Okay mate, just joking


----------



## revan4559

I am very sorry it has taken so long but now:

THE UPDATE IS FINALLY UP FOR AGE OF DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Given its been awhile since you've all posted I shall put a two week deadline on the update so the next update shall be on November the 11th.

Also if anyone doesnt know what a gnoll looks like they are this:

http://miraclesseoceane.m.i.pic.centerblog.net/fuiog1xh.jpg


----------



## komanko

IMPOSSIBLE, BAH! Well, will get on reading it now, and hopefully I still remember how to write considering my last post on a roleplay was like, err, 3 months ago or somethin' like that.


----------



## Rems

Holy shit, it lives.

Nothing like a big ol' wall of text to welcome you back to heresy.


----------



## son of azurman

Ok will write up once I remind myself of the lore


----------



## revan4559

Page 1 of the recruitment thread has most of the racial lore and lore of the land. Though other races you've yet to encounter i need to add in somewhere...when i figure out where exactly to put the information.


----------



## Malochai

Hope that is a reasonable first post?


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update shall be this sunday so post if you need to by then.


----------



## komanko

Have some of it done. Will probably finish it this week as I am home.


----------



## Romero's Own

I am writing my post for this up now. Will get it up as soon as i can


----------



## son of azurman

Almost done will be done Friday or saturday


----------



## revan4559

Extending deadline by a week so people can post.

Come on guys the sooner you post the quicker I can get the update done!


----------



## son of azurman

sorry the delay been out selling poppies hopefully done by the parade tomorrow if not then after


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye lot of stuff going on being remembrance day tomorrow, parade rehearsals etc. On leave from monday so be able to get everything up


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> Aye lot of stuff going on being remembrance day tomorrow, parade rehearsals etc. On leave from monday so be able to get everything up


I've been looking forward to Kell's return. Do not fail me admiral *says in darth vader voice*


----------



## Malochai

You watching Return of the Jedi, Revan?


----------



## Midge913

I have just been swamped and a bit scatterbrained. I am about half done with mine, hopefully it wont be too long.


----------



## revan4559

Got it on DVD Malachai, didnt even know it was on today.


----------



## revan4559

Want to update the action thread next Sunday so if you havent posted yet then you have until then.


----------



## son of azurman

surprised so few posts


----------



## Santaire

Next Sunday and mine *should* be up. No promises though


----------



## Midge913

I must apologize revan for mine not being up yet. Writing time has been hard to come by and my post has turned out longer than I originally anticipated. I will have mine up before next sunday. Again, my apologies for the wait.


----------



## revan4559

Midge913 said:


> I must apologize revan for mine not being up yet. Writing time has been hard to come by and my post has turned out longer than I originally anticipated. I will have mine up before next sunday. Again, my apologies for the wait.


You im not to worried about as i helped you with some of the content for your post and have a general idea of how long it will be so its ok Midge.


----------



## Yru0

Sorry from me too Rev  IA and assessments have taken a chunk out of my time recently. Will get it up ASAP.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Holy crap Midge...


----------



## JAMOB

Holy crap this is still going... I thought this was done a while ago :/ What happened to my Morrak, anyway?


----------



## Midge913

Lord Ramo said:


> Holy crap Midge...


ummmmm.... yeah.... sorry. I got a bit carried away.

I look at it this way though, I haven't posted in this RP since the end of May. Just making up for lost time.


----------



## revan4559

You stopped posting for him JAMOB though we can talk about adding you back in when i update sunday if you wish.


----------



## JAMOB

Really sorry I didnt post for so long... I was just wondering if you killed him off or something...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Bloody hell midge! What an epic!!


----------



## Midge913

Hey new guys that put up characters...... When you gonna post!?


----------



## son of azurman

midge im one of the two new guys and ive posted


----------



## Midge913

then I am obviously not talking about you


----------



## komanko

working on mine atm, hopefully I'll finish it today, or to be more correct, I must finish it today because otherwise next time I'll work on it will be in two weeks, so... yeah...


----------



## revan4559

Will be updating the recruitment thread tomorrow so if you need to post then you have until about 4pm england time.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Up at last, sorry for the rather inconsistent pacing or quality, suddenly got swamped with real life issues after some tool decided to plough into my parked car. Dramas


----------



## komanko

You need to stop hatin' on Avariss, he means no harm lol, nice seeing you post again angel. Welcome back


----------



## Midge913

I too am glad to see the return of Kell to the RP. I really enjoyed his character and was sad to see him go though I understand. I see that he feels no differently towards Avariss, but I wonder what Kell's opinion of Andaleth is?


----------



## komanko

Well all things considered I think that most of the hate is directed at avariss rather then at andaleth. Though obviously i ruined warlocks reputation by insanely attacking kell.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be December 9th.

If your wondering that a forest troll looks like, check the link below:

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs37/f/2008/260/3/b/LOTRO__Cave_Troll_by_gorrem.jpg


----------



## Angel of Blood

Working with Avariss.....you do like to tempt fate don't you.


----------



## son of azurman

i wont be able to post until after the weekend as im away but will make a start


----------



## Midge913

son of azurman said:


> i wont be able to post until after the weekend as im away but will make a start


Well as revan said, the update isn't scheduled until the 9th. You have plenty of time.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that i want to update the action thread this sunday so get working on your posts *nods*


----------



## komanko

Working with AoB on some awesome "cooperation" via messenger as we post(cant say speak cause no word are emmited after all, unless of course you like to say your thoughts out loud ^^)


----------



## Midge913

I have started in on mine, should be done by then.


----------



## Malochai

Hope the update doesn't get pushed back


----------



## revan4559

Wanting to update tomorrow but by the look of it it may need a deadline extension so ill see how many people post by tomorrow before deciding when to extend it to.


----------



## Midge913

I am still working on mine, things were a bit crazy yesterday and I didn't get a chance to finish. I am hoping to have it up tonight man.


----------



## revan4559

Going to extend the deadline by 1 week as 3/9 have posted. New post deadline is for Sunday 16th. Next sunday the action thread will be updated regardless of how many people post (hopefully atleast 6 of you have posted by then) as the following deadline wont be until after christmas to give everyone time to get it sorted along with doing christmas stuff. So yeah: Post by Sunday 16th.


----------



## Malochai

Sorry I didn't post until yesterday revan; didn't realise there had been an update - somehow - and posted immediately when I realised there had been! _*One*_ of my favourite RPs at the moment (With Tashiri here and TVC II over on Carpe Noctem)


----------



## revan4559

Will be out most of the day as its my mothers birthday and the family is going to watch the Hobbit. I wont be back until 7pm-ish England Time (GMT+0) so you have until then to post before i start on the update, as 1/2 of the total players have posted it will be updated regardless.


----------



## Santaire

Who started this idea that Kilaren is a Dark Elf? He's a High Elf people


----------



## son of azurman

im half way done now will hopefully be finished by tonight if not then a majority of my actions are in midges post


----------



## Lord Ramo

Ah my bad, update said dark elf i believe, will change it. Sorry man


----------



## Santaire

Does it?

It does?

Dammit Revan, I sent you a pm about that.


----------



## revan4559

You'll be what i say you are Santaire, for the next update your a pink panda wielding a tuba.

I'll edit later on, just got back from watching the almight film: The Hobbit, so i may leave the update until tomorrow, rather tired now.


----------



## Santaire

The Hobbit!

Is it any good?


----------



## Malochai

Cannot wait to see the Hobbit! Unfortunately, won't be going until next weekend


----------



## son of azurman

Dwarves forever, lord of the rings was good but not enough dwarves


----------



## Lord Ramo

I believed that the hobbit was a very good film and everyone should go watch it.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about not posting by now, christmas and work has been horrible for my forum activity. Im currently working on the update now so it will either be up later tonight or sometime tomorrow! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Santaire

Lord Ramo said:


> I believed that the hobbit was a very good film and everyone should go watch it.


Seconded.

Except for one difference. It wasn't just very good, it was freaking awesome. And if you haven't watched it and aren't going to then seriously, kill yourself now.

As for the update don't worry yourself mate, I hadn't spared any time to heresy until a couple of days ago


----------



## Malochai

I agree with both Ramo and Santaire ... Brilliant film! Can't wait for the next one now!


----------



## Malochai

So, any news on the update?


----------



## revan4559

Update will be up this weekend as ive been snowed in thanks to the weather.


----------



## Malochai

Cheers Revan


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Sorry for the delay.

Next update will be on Sunday 3rd of Febuary.(2 weeks time.)


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that the update will be this sunday.


----------



## son of azurman

sorry its taking me so long accidentally deleted the word file so have to write it again


----------



## Otep

hello people! some of you may remember the she-wolf of the mountains  but our gracious gm has given me permission to re-enter the RP after my extended vacation


----------



## Santaire

Awesome


----------



## komanko

I cannot stand this, you betrayed Avariss, you were his only love and than you disappeared like you never where there at the first place. His heart is now broken and cannot be mended anymore...


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> I cannot stand this, you betrayed Avariss, you were his only love and than you disappeared like you never where there at the first place. His heart is now broken and cannot be mended anymore...


Tried industrial strength super glue?

Also as the update was going to be tomorrow and only two people posted im going to extend the deadline by 1 week.

New deadline is Sunday 10th.


----------



## Otep

-Le Sad-

how ever, it goes give me the chance to read through 15+ pages of action thread i missed


----------



## revan4559

Reminder that i want to update the action thread this sunday so those of you who need to post you have until then.


----------



## revan4559

Deadline extended until friday as people still need to post.


----------



## Midge913

Sorry about the lack of posting. My work week has been pretty hellacious as I have had to stay late every night this week. I will get something up before Friday.


----------



## revan4559

Friday is the earliest i want to get the update day, sunday the latest as im now off work for the rest of the week though tomorrow(thursday) im taking our my 6000 points of vampire counts to go and eat some dwarves!(who have beaten me 3 times so far >.>)


----------



## revan4559

Going for 1 more deadline extension as 1/2 of you still need to post. Next Sunday(23rd) i shall be updating for those who have posted and those who havent will just have to catch up.


----------



## Midge913

Well I have a post up. It isn't the best I have ever done, but it is there!


----------



## revan4559

I am going to do one final deadline extension for those who still need to post:

Komanko
Angels of Blood
Santaire

you three still need to post so can you get it done by friday 1st of March?


----------



## revan4559

Going to be updating the action thread tomorrow so those who need to post you have until roughly 4pm GMT+0 (england time) to post.


----------



## Malochai

So, who are we waiting on to post in AoD?


----------



## revan4559

Komanko and Angel of Blood but im going to have the update up sometime tonight or early tomorrow depending on how nice my internet decides to be, those two can just catch up as i want to get the rp moving again.


----------



## revan4559

Apologizes for the wait for the update but my computer is currently being fixed after having suffered too many: Blue screens of death so what im currently doing is accessing the forum on my ps3(you have no idea how long it took to type this message) while i write out the update on paper to be transfered either onto my dads computer when he isnt on it or my sisters laptop. The earliest ill have my computer back is friday and latest sunday so expect the update to be up then. Komanko and Angel of Blood that means you have more time to try and get a post done before then.


----------



## revan4559

I want to apologize again for the lack of an update but two of the dark gods are trying to kill me at the moment. Khorne decided that i needed stitches in my right hand after cutting it pretty badly at work, while Grandfather nurgle has cursed me with an eye infection in my left eye which is making looking at any form of light painful but my eye infection is getting better thanks to eyedrops i got yesterday so with any luck ill be all better to have the update up and finished sunday/monday. Thank you all for your paitence.


----------



## son of azurman

revan just so that you know on sunday i will be gone untill the following friday so when you update don't expect a post for a wile.


----------



## Santaire

I'll be gone from saturday morning onwards


----------



## komanko

Blerg, I am so fucking sorry, but life and army and crap has been quiet hectic, I'll really try and come up with something between the times I am judged or yelled at lol. 
Now only if I could make the ol' gearbox get to work.


----------

